# OT > Offtopic >  Haluavatko ihmiset autoilla, vai onko se pakko?

## kemkim

Autoilevaa kansaa katsellessani olen tullut monesti miettineeksi, miten moni oikeasti tykkää autoilla ja miten moni vain autoilee muiden vaihtoehtojen ollessa liian huonoja.

Itse uskoisin niin, että melko harvoille autoilu on sellainen itseisarvo ja useimmille ei ole väliä, miten liikkuvat, kunhan valittu vaihtoehto on kätevä ja mukava. Nämä ihmiset voivat Helsingin keskustassa kulkea ratikalla, lähiössä vaikka pyörällä ja maalla autoillen, eivätkä ole sen suuremmin kiinnostuneita liikenneasioista, kunhan matka sujuu paikasta A paikkaan B. Autoista kiinnostuneistakin osa harrastaa autoja muiden mielekkäiden vaihtoehtojen puutteessa. Esimerkiksi maaseudulla kun ei ole paljoa muutakaan tekemistä, niin nuoret ajavat pikkukaupunkien pääkatuja edes takaisin autoilla. Helsingissä tällaista esiintyy vähäisemmässä määrin, kun on mielekkäämpääkin tekemistä.

Voisi ajatella, että jos vain niin päätettäisiin, voitaisiin ihmisiä herätellä huomaamaan autoilun haitat ja tehdä siitä epäsuosittu vaihtoehto. Ihan kuin on saatu ihmisiä vähentämään tupakointia, ajattelemaan ilmastonmuutosta ja ikävä kyllä, myös kuluttamaan reippaasti. 

Jos voimme ajatella, että ihmiset ovat osanneet sopeutua nykyelämän olosuhteisiin ilman sen suurempia nurinoita, niin ei se autoilun ja nurmijärveläisen omakotiunelman loppuminen lopulta ole ihmisten mielestä niin kamalaa, vaikka alussa se saattaa siltä tuntuakin. Sitten he vain sopeutuvat, kuten kaikkiin muihinkin muutoksiin ja elämä jatkuu. Mutta kuka uskaltaisi ottaa kissan pöydälle, vaikka joutuisi kansan syvien rivien epäsuosioon aluksi? Tuleeko autoilun rajoittaminen pikku hiljaa vai kertaheitolla joku päivä?

----------


## teme

Ihmiset noin keskimäärin haluavat ajaa rauhassa tyhjällä tiellä, kivalla säällä ja  kauniissa maisemissa. Niin kuin automainoksissa. Vapaa-aikana kun ei ole kiire mihinkään. Minä ainakin tykkään ihan vaan ajella kaupungilla.

Ihmiset eivät noin keskimäärin halua ajaa ruuhkassa kauhealla kiireellä töihin, kauppaan tai kakaroita hakemaan. Minä en ainakaan tykkää.

Kun ymmärretään, että auto on huvitteluväline, suurin ja haitallisin osa autoilusta poistuu. Siksi että se ei ole kivaa.

Ehdotan vastamainioksia joissa seistään ruuhkassa moottoritiellä keskellä teollisuusaluetta. Tavoitteena saada autoilija ajattelimaan työmatkaansa Kehä I marraskuussa eikä järvenlaitaa kurvailevaa mökkitietä kesäkuussa, kun hän ajattelee että mistä pitäisi luopua. Se ajaako hän mökille on lähes yhdentekevää, se millä päivittäiset matkat kuljetaan taas ei ole. Suurin osa ihmisistä ei varmasti pidä työmatka- tai ostosmatkaautoilusta.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> miten moni oikeasti tykkää autoilla ja miten moni vain autoilee muiden vaihtoehtojen ollessa liian huonoja. [...] Autoista kiinnostuneistakin osa harrastaa autoja muiden mielekkäiden vaihtoehtojen puutteessa. Esimerkiksi maaseudulla kun ei ole paljoa muutakaan tekemistä, niin nuoret ajavat pikkukaupunkien pääkatuja edes takaisin autoilla. Helsingissä tällaista esiintyy vähäisemmässä määrin, kun on mielekkäämpääkin tekemistä.


Hyvä havainto. Nykyaikana onneksi on netti, joten nykynuorten ei tarvitse rassata autoa vaan voi hakea tietoa mistä tahansa aiheesta ajanvietteeksi...  :Wink: 

Toista se oli meikäläisen lapsuudessa ennen nettiaikaa, kun piti haalia kirjoja mistä vain sai käsiinsä. Muistan, että Tampereen pääkirjastossa oli vuonna 1988 tasan kolme metroaiheista kirjaa, joista kahden -- erilaisen -- nimi oli Underground Railways of the World (molemmat julkaistu 1960-luvulla) ja kolmas oli suomalainen pamfletti Helsingin metrosta, jossa osoitettiin mitä virheitä oli tehty jne.

Jos halusi nykyaikaisempaa tietoa, piti itse kirjoitella ihan paperisia kirjeitä ympäri maailmaa, jotta sai käsiinsä lisätietoa eksoottisten kaupunkien metroista. No tätähän sitten tuli tehtyä 15-vuotiaan innolla siinä määrin, että pelkkiin postimerkkeihin meni pieni omaisuus taskurahoja. Osoitetietojen puuttuessa kirjeet tulivat usein takaisin bumerangina postin osoiteyksikön kautta (tosin enimmäkseen menivät kuitenkin perille -- siispä uhkapeli kannatti!), joten suuri mullistus oli kun löysin käsikirjastosta Jane's Urban Transport Systems -teoksen, josta oikeat osoitteet löytyivät.

Sen verran näin saadut tiedot vaikuttivat myöhempään elämään, että mm. opiskelijavaihtoon päätin lähteä juuri Lilleen kiinnostuttuani VAL-järjestelmästä, ja se tuntui normaalille suomalaiselle olevan ainoa tilaisuus ikinä tulla käyneeksi siellä. Aurinkoinen Montpellier etelässä, lähellä Välimerta jäi sillä erää kakkoseksi pohjoisen teollisuuskaupungin voittaessa metron mitalla.  :Very Happy:  




> Ihmiset noin keskimäärin haluavat ajaa rauhassa tyhjällä tiellä, kivalla säällä ja  kauniissa maisemissa. Niin kuin automainoksissa. Vapaa-aikana kun ei ole kiire mihinkään. Minä ainakin tykkään ihan vaan ajella kaupungilla. [...] Kun ymmärretään, että auto on huvitteluväline, suurin ja haitallisin osa autoilusta poistuu. Siksi että se ei ole kivaa.


Minä en tykkää ajaa edes tyhjällä tiellä, kivalla säällä ja kauniissa maisemissa. Ajokortin hankin 18-vuotiaana vain siksi, että isoäitini sponsoroi ja vanhemmat kannustivat, että siitä voi olla joskus hyötyä työssä. Ei ole kylläkään ollut, sillä varsinkaan työn puolesta en suostu ajamaan vaan kuljen mieluummin vaikka taksilla: kulu työnantajalle on normaalilla pikkumatkalla suunnilleen sama kuin km-korvaukset. Ja Helsinkiin pääsee junalla niin paljon helpommin.

Tähän asenteeseen on varmaan vaikuttanut se, että lapsuudenkodissani auto oli lähinnä arkinen käyttöesine eikä mikään palvonnan kohde. Nykyisin auto on kyllä meilläkin, mutta lähinnä alunperin vaimon vaihtelevien työaikojen vuoksi. Ja se on hänen nimissään, vaikkei hän itse ajakaan vaan saan toisinaan toimia kuljettajana. Eniten harmittaa kuinka paljon aikaa, vaivaa ja rahaa sen ylläpitoon kuluu. Nytkin jarrumerkkivalo on ruvennut välkkymään punaista ilman syytä, joten pitäisi taas vaihteeksi käyttää huollossa, kun vain ehtisi. Mutta kun ei meinaa töiltä ehtiä... Itse en osaa tehdä pienintäkään huoltotoimenpidettä, kun ei ole ikinä riittänyt mielenkiintoa opetella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Autoilevaa kansaa katsellessani olen tullut monesti miettineeksi, miten moni oikeasti tykkää autoilla ja miten moni vain autoilee muiden vaihtoehtojen ollessa liian huonoja.


Kuvittelisin että enemmistö autoile sen takia että muut vaihtoehdot ovat liian huonoja tai ollaan laiskoja. Mutta täytyy tunnustaa että kyllä autoteollisuus, mainokset ja autoihin liittyvät muoti-ilmiöt ovat onnistunet vahvistamaan  ihmisten "riippuvuutta" autoista. Täytyy tunnustaa että itsekin tulee luettua autolehtiä aika paljon, juuri sen takia että niitä ilmestyy niin paljon, ja osa tuttavapiiristäkin on autoista kiinnostunut, että aina löytyy yhteinen puheenaihe. 



> Autoista kiinnostuneistakin osa harrastaa autoja muiden mielekkäiden vaihtoehtojen puutteessa. Esimerkiksi maaseudulla kun ei ole paljoa muutakaan tekemistä, niin nuoret ajavat pikkukaupunkien pääkatuja edes takaisin autoilla. Helsingissä tällaista esiintyy vähäisemmässä määrin, kun on mielekkäämpääkin tekemistä.


Käsittääkseni on ihan tutkittu, että autoista ja moottoriajoneuvoista kiinnostumien on vahvinta siinä vaiheessa kun nuoret pojat kasvavat aikuisiksi miehiksi. Kultuurimme on tehnyt autosta jonkinlaisen fetissin jolla saadaan houkuteltua naaraspuolisia yksilöitä. Auto on vähän sama juttu kuin riikinkukoilla höyhenet. Osa nuorista pojista ei koskaan aikuistu vaan satsaavat autoihin aina enemmän ja enemmän, eli siitä tulee elinikäinen harrastus. Suurissa kaupungesisa on todellakin muita harrastusmahdollisuuksia ja toisaalta naarasyksilöiden ylitarjonta pitää huolen siitä että auto ei ole pakollinen parinmuodostamisessa, vaan auto tarvitaan vasta siinä vaiheesa kun on perhe perustettu ja muutettu kauas sellaiseen lähiöön jossa joukkoliikenne ei palvele liikkumistarpeita riittävästi. 




> Voisi ajatella, että jos vain niin päätettäisiin, voitaisiin ihmisiä herätellä huomaamaan autoilun haitat ja tehdä siitä epäsuosittu vaihtoehto. Ihan kuin on saatu ihmisiä vähentämään tupakointia, ajattelemaan ilmastonmuutosta ja ikävä kyllä, myös kuluttamaan reippaasti.


Ymmärtääkseni autoiluvastaista propaganda on harrastettu läntisissä teollisuusmaissa jo sitten 1970-luvun, mutta tulokset ovat olleet melko vaatimattomia. Propagandan lisäksi tarvitaan lainsäädäntöä ja fiskaalisia toimenpiteitä. Tupakoinnin äkillinen väheneminen parissakymmenessä vuodessa on suorastaan ihme, joten ei ole poissuljettua että autoilua saataisiin joskus vähenemään. Fakta on joka tapauksessa että autoilu on naurettavan halpaa verrattuna mitä se oli joskus 30 vuotta sitten, kun taas joukkoliikenne on kallistunut suhteessa, mutta on toisaalta laatu ja tarjonta parantunut. 




> Jos voimme ajatella, että ihmiset ovat osanneet sopeutua nykyelämän olosuhteisiin ilman sen suurempia nurinoita, niin ei se autoilun ja nurmijärveläisen omakotiunelman loppuminen lopulta ole ihmisten mielestä niin kamalaa, vaikka alussa se saattaa siltä tuntuakin. Sitten he vain sopeutuvat, kuten kaikkiin muihinkin muutoksiin ja elämä jatkuu. Mutta kuka uskaltaisi ottaa kissan pöydälle, vaikka joutuisi kansan syvien rivien epäsuosioon aluksi? Tuleeko autoilun rajoittaminen pikku hiljaa vai kertaheitolla joku päivä?


Perusongelma on siinä että suomalaiset ajattelevat että koska meitä on niin vähän kiinalaisiin ja amerikkalaisiin verrattuna, niin se on yksi hailee mitä me teemme ilmastonmuutksen eteen. Ollaan sitä mieltä että isot maat ovat aiheuttaneet nämä ongelmat ja ne eivät koske meitä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Fakta on joka tapauksessa että autoilu on naurettavan halpaa verrattuna mitä se oli joskus 30 vuotta sitten, kun taas joukkoliikenne on kallistunut suhteessa, mutta on toisaalta laatu ja tarjonta parantunut.


Minusta joukkoliikenne ei ole ainakaan Tampereella parantunut 30 vuodessa. Mielikuvat vuodesta 1977 ovat hämäriä, mutta muistan kuinka istuin muutaman vuoden ikäisenä lapsena kerrostalon pihanurmikolla ja odottelin isääni kotiin töistä -- bussilla, vaikka autokin taloudessa oli. 1980-luvun alkupuolella kun rupesin kulkemaan bussilla itsekseni, vuorotarjonta oli minusta paljon parempi kuin nykyään ja matka-ajat nopeampia, kun bussit eivät junnanneet ruuhkissa. Toki sen jälkeen kaupunki on kasvanut ja on tullut uusia linjoja, mutta yksittäisen reitin tai alueen tarjonta on minusta romahtanut noista ajoista. Ja työikäiset ihmiset, varsinkin miehet, ovat keskimäärin siirtyneet auton rattiin. Vai koska viimeksi olette nähneet tummassa puvussa salkun kanssa kulkevan miehen bussin penkissä lukemassa sanomalehteä? Minä en ole nähnyt vuosiin, mutta 1980/90-luvun vaihteessa vielä toisinaan tällaistakin näki.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta joukkoliikenne ei ole ainakaan Tampereella parantunut 30 vuodessa.


Ehkä katson asioita liikaa Helsingin horisontista. Pitää paikkansa että maaseudulla joukkoliikennettä supistettu, aika monessa kaupungissa se on jäänyt polkemaan paikoilleen, mutta Helsingin seudulla ja suurten kaupunkien välisissä yhteyksissä on tarjonta lisääntynyt tuntuvasti.

Tampereelle ainakin suunnitellaan raideliikennettä, ja onhan sekin jo yksi merkki siitä että asioihin suhtaudutaan nyt vakavasti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tampereelle ainakin suunnitellaan raideliikennettä, ja onhan sekin jo yksi merkki siitä että asioihin suhtaudutaan nyt vakavasti.


Tämä on positiivinen merkki, mutta se on toistaiseksi vasta tulevaisuuden toive eikä ole voinut vielä vaikuttaa ihmisten käyttäytymiseen.

Tosiasiassa tuntuu siltä, että tuo projekti etenee kuin täi tervassa. Virkamiehissä on muutama asiat hyvin hahmottava. Samoin entinen kaupunginjohtaja teki paljon hyvää työtä tämän eteen. Nykyinen pormestari on tässä suhteessa vielä suuri kysymysmerkki ja suuri osa valtuutetuista on täysin ymmärtämättömiä siitä, että jotain pitäisi tehdä. Kansalaisten keskuudessa mielipiteet vaihtelevat suuresti sen mukaan, millaisiin liikenneruuhkiin omalla suunnalla sattuu juuttumaan. Ja Aamulehti vastustaa kaikkea.

Kaikenkaikkiaan eväät ovat mielestäni muutamasta positiivisesta signaalista huolimatta ihan liian levällään, jotta voitaisiin kokonaisuutena sanoa, että näihin asioihin suhtaudutaan nykyään vakavasti. Liian moni näkee joukkoliikenteen edelleen vähävaraisten ja sosiaalisesti huono-osaisten pakollisen liikkumisen tukifunktiona, ja siihen investoimisen näinollen vastenmielisenä pakkopullana, joka pitää minimoida.

Ei kai paljon muusta voi kertoa sekään, että ruuhka-aikoihin keskitetään bussiliikenteen resursseja suhteettoman paljon ruuhka-ajan ulkopuoliseen aikaan nähden. Ei paljon lohduta, jos periaatteessa töihin ja kotiin pääsisi, kunhan mukauttaisi kulkemisensa tiettyihin kellonaikoihin, mutta jos työpäivä venyy tai on jotain iltamenoa, niin sitten vuoroväli on jo runkoyhteyksilläkin suorastaan julma. Ja sama pätee kokonaisuutena kesäaikaan. Meilläkin auton käyttö hypähti heti ylöspäin kun joukkoliikenne siirtyi kesäaikatauluihin. Vaimon työmatka muuttui kertaluokkaa tuskaisemmaksi, kun vuoroväli on niin pitkä -- ja kaikki bussit ajavat sitten peräkkäin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmiset noin keskimäärin haluavat ajaa rauhassa tyhjällä tiellä, kivalla säällä ja  kauniissa maisemissa. Niin kuin automainoksissa.


Vaan milloin näemme joukkoliikennettä mainostettavan samalla tavalla kuin autoja? Olen nähnyt vain yhden sellaisen mainoksen, ja sekään ei ollut oikeasti joukkoliikennemainos, vaan pätkä joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua käsittelevän kirjasarjan esittelyvideossa.

Minua automainokset ja se tunnelma, jota ne kauppaavat, naurattaa tai pikemminkin surettaa. Minulla on kokemusta autolla ajosta Euroopan suurkaupunkien ruuhkista tyhjyyttä ammottaviin Kainuun työllisyystyömaanteihin. Kaikkialla on ollut ikävää. Joko stressaannuttavan hektistä tai tylsistyttävän pitkäveteistä. Eikä voi tehdä mitään aikansa kuluksi!

Räpläsin nuorena kaikenlaisten romujen kanssa, kun autot olivat kalliita ja itse korjaamalla auton käyttäminen kävi mahdolliseksi. Ajamisen uutuudenviehätys katosi muutamassa kuukaudessa ja siitä lähtien autossa vietetty aika on vain hukkaan heitettyä elämää joka kuluu siksi, että pitää päästä paikasta toiseen.

Mutta olen kuullut monien kehuvan, kuinka heistä ajaminen on kivaa. Pyromaanille talojen polttaminenkin on kivaa, meitä on niin moneksi.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Fakta on joka tapauksessa että autoilu on naurettavan halpaa verrattuna mitä se oli joskus 30 vuotta sitten, kun taas joukkoliikenne on kallistunut suhteessa, mutta on toisaalta laatu ja tarjonta parantunut.


Kyllä sen halpaa täytyy olla, kun autoja hylätään parkkipaikoille ja katujen varsiin. Mutta silti autoilu on tavattoman kallista verrattuna joukkoliikenteeseen. Vaikka päinvastaiset väitteet saavat aina tilaa mediassa.

Viimeisin riman alitus oli pari viikkoa sitten, kun YLEn TV-uutiset oli "tutkinut" miten joukkoliikenne on Suomessa kallista. Kertalippujen perusteella. Eivät taida YLE:n TV-toimittajat joukkoliikennettä käyttää. Vai käykö joku säännöllisesti töissä maksamalla kertalippuja?

Toinen tapa ylläpitää harhakuvaa on tehdä "tutkimuksia" lento- ja junalippujen hinnoista suhteessa auton bensakuluihin. Minäkin tein aikanaan vertailun ja totesin, että on halvempaa lentää Saksaan ja vuokrata perillä auto kuin ajaa Suomesta omalla, jos haluaa lomailla perheen kanssa autolla.

Kirjaani varten tein laskelman 20.000 euron hintaisen auton käytöstä työmatkoihin niin, että autoa käytetään 15 vuotta. Kuukausilipun hinnaksi tulee 10 km työmatkalla 230 euroa. Helsingissä tuon työmatkan tekee 41,9 eurolla kuussa. Ja vähän halvemmalla, jos ostaa aikaa saman tien koko vuodeksi. Kuukausilipun hinnalla kustantaa juuri autonsa bensat. Ja vaikka perheestä menisi kaksi aikuista töihin samalla autolla, niin edelleen maksetaan rutkasti enemmän kuin joukkoliikenteessä.

Suhteellisesti joukkoliikenteen palvelu on minusta huonontunut. Ennen joukkoliikenteellä pääsi kaikkialle ja kaikkialta. Kun tavaratalot olivat keskustassa, ruokakaupat omassa korttelissa ja kaikkialle tehtiin ainakin bussilinja. Nyt suuri osa palveluista, asunnoista ja työpaikoista on joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomissa. Todellakin vain pakkokäyttäjät alistuvat moniin vaihtoihin, pitkiin matka-aikoihin ja minimaaliseen vuorotarjontaan.

Siitä se autoilu alkaa haluttaa - koska on pakko.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viimeisin riman alitus oli pari viikkoa sitten, kun YLEn TV-uutiset oli "tutkinut" miten joukkoliikenne on Suomessa kallista. Kertalippujen perusteella. Eivät taida YLE:n TV-toimittajat joukkoliikennettä käyttää. Vai käykö joku säännöllisesti töissä maksamalla kertalippuja?


En muista nähneeni kyseistä ohjelmaa, mutta jos siinä kerrottiin selvästi että kyseessä on kertalippu ilman mitään alennusta, eli verrataan *satunnaisten* joukkoliikennematkojen hintoja vastaaviin *satunnaisiin* automatkoihin, niin menettelytavassa ei ole mielestäni mitään väärää.




> Toinen tapa ylläpitää harhakuvaa on tehdä "tutkimuksia" lento- ja junalippujen hinnoista suhteessa auton bensakuluihin. Minäkin tein aikanaan vertailun ja totesin, että on halvempaa lentää Saksaan ja vuokrata perillä auto kuin ajaa Suomesta omalla, jos haluaa lomailla perheen kanssa autolla.


Johtuu vissiin hintailpailusta jonka halpalentoyhtiöt ovat saaneeta aikaan tarjouslähdöillä. Mielestäni halpalentoyhtiöt ja 100%:sesti lentoliikenteeseen nojaava massaturismi jos mitkään ovat ne todelliset ympäristörikolliset. 




> Kirjaani varten tein laskelman 20.000 euron hintaisen auton käytöstä työmatkoihin niin, että autoa käytetään 15 vuotta. Kuukausilipun hinnaksi tulee 10 km työmatkalla 230 euroa. Helsingissä tuon työmatkan tekee 41,9 eurolla kuussa. Ja vähän halvemmalla, jos ostaa aikaa saman tien koko vuodeksi. Kuukausilipun hinnalla kustantaa juuri autonsa bensat. Ja vaikka perheestä menisi kaksi aikuista töihin samalla autolla, niin edelleen maksetaan rutkasti enemmän kuin joukkoliikenteessä.


Laskutapoja on monia. Jos itse kulksin autola töihin (14 km/suunta), se maksaisi n 150 €/kk kaiken kaikkiaan. Se johtuu siitä että en osta uusia autoja vaan n 5 vuotta vanhoja, ja ajan niillä 3 vuotta ja vaihdan seuraavaan 5-vuotiaaseen. Sen ikäisiin autoihin ei tule yleensä kalliita remontteja vaativia vikoja, ja arvonlasku sen ikäisissä on vähintä. Joukkoliikennematkojen hinta/kk voi nousta 40 €:sta toiselle satalukemalle jo pelkästään siitä syystä että välissä on kuntaraja, vaikka matka ei olisi erityisen pitkä. Lisäksi valtiovalta suorastaan tukee asumista kaukana työpaikoiltaan ja ajamista autoilla myöntämällä reiluja työmatkavähennyksiä vearotuksessa, ja keräämällä polttonesteveroa dieselistä vähemmän kuin muissa läntisissä EU-maissa. Syy miksi itse en kulje joka päivä autolla töihin ovat "ideologiset". 




> Suhteellisesti joukkoliikenteen palvelu on minusta huonontunut. Ennen joukkoliikenteellä pääsi kaikkialle ja kaikkialta.


Ei se nyt ihan niin ollut. Vaikka verkosto oli tiheämpi, niin vuorovälit olivat syrjäisemmillä alueilla todella harvat, ja kaupungeissakin olivat tunnin, parinkin vuorovälit hyvin tavalliset. 




> Kun tavaratalot olivat keskustassa, ruokakaupat omassa korttelissa ja kaikkialle tehtiin ainakin bussilinja. Nyt suuri osa palveluista, asunnoista ja työpaikoista on joukkoliikenteen ulottumattomissa. Todellakin vain pakkokäyttäjät alistuvat moniin vaihtoihin, pitkiin matka-aikoihin ja minimaaliseen vuorotarjontaan.


Kyllä se matkan taittaminen ennekin kesti bussilla kauan autoon verrattuna. Nyt suhteessa vähemmän koska lisääntynyt autoilu aiheuttaa niin paljon ruuhkia. Autoilua on aina suosinut myös ihmisten lisääntynyt vapaa-aika. Vanhassa savupiipputeollisuus-yhteiskunnassa ei tarvittu autoa koska työajat olivat pitkät, työviikot 6-päiväisiä jne. Ei sitä vapaa-aikanaan minnekään autolla edes olisi ehtinyt. Aihetta voisi tietenkin jatkaa loputtomiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...mutta jos siinä kerrottiin selvästi että kyseessä on kertalippu ilman mitään alennusta, eli verrataan *satunnaisten* joukkoliikennematkojen hintoja vastaaviin *satunnaisiin* automatkoihin, niin menettelytavassa ei ole mielestäni mitään väärää.


Kyllä tuotiin selvästi esille, että on kyse kertalipuista. Mutta ne eivät kuvaa joukkoliikenteen hintaa, kun enemmistö joukkoliikenteen matkoista tehdään aikalipuilla. Uutisen otsikko oli kuitenkin pelkkä joukkoliikenteen, ei satunnaisesti matkustavien joukkoliikenteen hinta.

Jos kaikkeen olisi aikaa, pitäisi antaa moisesta palautetta ja opettaa autoileville toimittajille edes joukkoliikenneopin alkeet.




> Laskutapoja on monia. Jos itse kulksin autola töihin (14 km/suunta), se maksaisi n 150 /kk kaiken kaikkiaan. Se johtuu siitä että en osta uusia autoja vaan n 5 vuotta vanhoja, ja ajan niillä 3 vuotta ja vaihdan seuraavaan 5-vuotiaaseen.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Mutta toisaalta, joku maksaa sitten vastaavasti enemmän autoilustaan. Laskelmani kuvaa jonkunlaista keskiarvoa, sillä kaikenlaisen autoilun kustannuksiin liittyvän vaihtelun esittäminen on käytännössä mahdotonta.




> Lisäksi valtiovalta suorastaan tukee asumista kaukana työpaikoiltaan ja ajamista autoilla myöntämällä reiluja työmatkavähennyksiä vearotuksessa, ja keräämällä polttonesteveroa dieselistä vähemmän kuin muissa läntisissä EU-maissa.


Aivan totta. Toisaalta voihan autoilija väittää, että saahan joukkoliikenteen käyttäjäkin julkiselta vallalta tukea, koska lipputulot eivät kata joukkoliikenteen kuluja. Merkittävin autoilun tukimuoto minusta ovat kuitenkin ilmaiset tiet. Kerätäänhän autoilusta veroja, mutta niiden peruste ei ole teiden rahoitus vaan yleiset valtion menot kuten tuloverojenkin perusteena on.




> Ei se nyt ihan niin ollut. Vaikka verkosto oli tiheämpi, niin vuorovälit olivat syrjäisemmillä alueilla todella harvat, ja kaupungeissakin olivat tunnin, parinkin vuorovälit hyvin tavalliset.


En kinaa tästä, sillä minulla ei ole historiatietoa aiheesta. Ajatukseni ydin oli siinä, että kaupunkirakenne oli nykyistä tiiviimpi ja siellä, missä oli kaupunkia oli myös joukkoliikenne. Koska ei ollut autoja kuten nyt. Nyt rakennetaan yhdyskuntarakennetta, jonne ei edes voi tehdä joukkoliikennettä. 

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> (...)mutta jos siinä kerrottiin selvästi että kyseessä on kertalippu ilman mitään alennusta, eli verrataan *satunnaisten* joukkoliikennematkojen hintoja vastaaviin *satunnaisiin* automatkoihin, niin menettelytavassa ei ole mielestäni mitään väärää.


Vertailu olisi ollut oikeudenmukainen vain jos siinä olisi verrattu joukkoliikenteen kertalipun hintaa joko autonvuokraukseen tai taksin käyttöön.
Autonvuokraus vastaa kuluiltaan ehkä varsin hyvin kertalippua.

On hyvin vähän auton omistavia, jotka käyttävät autoaan vain satunnaisesti.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On hyvin vähän auton omistavia, jotka käyttävät autoaan vain satunnaisesti.


Kyllä niitä on aika paljon. Esim eläkeläiset eivät käytä autojaan läheskään joka päivä. 

Ja toisaalta tarkoitin satunnaisilla matkoilla sellaisa joiden *kohteessa* ei käydä säännöllisesti, eikä olla hankittu kausi- tai sarjalippua juuri sen takia ettei se kannata. Tällaisia ovat esim lomamatkat tai vierailu sukulaisten/ystävien luona tai työmatkat toiseen kaupunkin. 

Tällaisilla matkoilla joukkoliikenteen käyttö on kallista autolla ajoon verrattuna, jos samalla kyydillä on lähdössä esim koko perhe. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällaisilla matkoilla joukkoliikenteen käyttö on kallista autolla ajoon verrattuna, jos samalla kyydillä on lähdössä esim koko perhe.


Minusta tämä menee nyt ihan tavanomaiseen autoilun hinnan harhaiseen ajatteluun. Kun ajatellaan näitä "pakataan perhe autoon" -tapauksia, niin silloin autoilija selittää, että eihän se auto mitään maksa, koska se on hankittu esim. työmatkoja varten. Ja sitten kun puhutaan auton käytöstä työmatkaan, sanotaan, että eihän se maksa kuin bensan, koska se auto on hankittu sitä varten, kun pitää mahtua koko perhe ja se on niin kallista joukkoliikenteessä.

Eli mikä se todellinen auton hankinnan syy mahtaa ollakaan, kun se ei koskaan ole se syy, minkä käyttötarkoituksen hintaa arvioidaan?

Se autoilijan kuukausilipun hinta 230 euroa on laskettu niin, että siinä on vain työpäivien muuttuvat ja kiinteät kulut. Siis auton hinta ja vakuutukset on laskettu vain vuoden työpäivien osalta. Todellisuudessa auton omistaja ei selviä noin halvalla, vaikka ei koskisi autoonsa viikonloppuisin ja lomilla. Kuukausilipullahan saa matkustaa viikonloppuisinkin, joten joukkoliikenne on edullisempaa siinäkin mielessä.

Autoilijat siis selittävät aina, että autoilu ei maksa kuin bensan hinnan. Ilmeisesti autot ja vakuutukset ovat aivan liian halpoja, jos ne eivät kansalaisten mielestä maksa mitään. Reilu ympäristövero ja tien käytöstä maksu joka kilometriltä, eiköhän sitten alkaisi autoilijakin ymmärtämään jotain. Vastaavasti sitten voidaan vähentää työtulojen ja arvonlisän (eli liikevaihdon) verotusta, jotta autottomilla on varaa elää mukavasti ja maksaa "kalliista" joukkoliikenteestä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta tämä menee nyt ihan tavanomaiseen autoilun hinnan harhaiseen ajatteluun. Kun ajatellaan näitä "pakataan perhe autoon" -tapauksia, niin silloin autoilija selittää, että eihän se auto mitään maksa, koska se on hankittu esim. työmatkoja varten. Ja sitten kun puhutaan auton käytöstä työmatkaan, sanotaan, että eihän se maksa kuin bensan, koska se auto on hankittu sitä varten, kun pitää mahtua koko perhe ja se on niin kallista joukkoliikenteessä.


En minä niin ole väittänyt. Tiedän että jotkut väittävät niinkin, mutta minulla on tarkat laskelmat autoilun ja muun liikumiseni kustannuksista missäkin tilanteessa. 




> Se autoilijan kuukausilipun hinta 230 euroa on laskettu niin, että siinä on vain työpäivien muuttuvat ja kiinteät kulut. Siis auton hinta ja vakuutukset on laskettu vain vuoden työpäivien osalta. Todellisuudessa auton omistaja ei selviä noin halvalla, vaikka ei koskisi autoonsa viikonloppuisin ja lomilla. Kuukausilipullahan saa matkustaa viikonloppuisinkin, joten joukkoliikenne on edullisempaa siinäkin mielessä.


Autoilu on edullisinta jos samalla autolla ajaa n 15000-30000 km/vuosi. 
Autoilu muuttuu tosi kalliiksi nimenomaan silloin jos sillä ajetaan vähän, esim vain 5000 km/v, koska kiinteistä kuluista ei pääse eroon. Omien laskelmieni mukaan kallein kiinteä kulu tavallisessa perheautossa on arvonalennus, n 1500-2000 /v. Sitten jos taas ajaa paljon, luokkaa yli 30000 km/v alkavat muuttuvat kulut nousta korkealle. Monet jotka joutuvat työnsä puolesta ajamaan noin paljon, ajavat siksi työsuhdeliisarilla, koska verottaja tulee siinäkin tapauksessa vastaan, yllätys, yllätys.




> Autoilijat siis selittävät aina, että autoilu ei maksa kuin bensan hinnan. Ilmeisesti autot ja vakuutukset ovat aivan liian halpoja, jos ne eivät kansalaisten mielestä maksa mitään. Reilu ympäristövero ja tien käytöstä maksu joka kilometriltä, eiköhän sitten alkaisi autoilijakin ymmärtämään jotain. Vastaavasti sitten voidaan vähentää työtulojen ja arvonlisän (eli liikevaihdon) verotusta, jotta autottomilla on varaa elää mukavasti ja maksaa "kalliista" joukkoliikenteestä.


Oli tilanne mikä tahansa, jos on mahdoillista välttää turhaa autoilua silloin kun se ei edes ole tarkoituksenmukaista, eli esim säännöllisillä työmatkoilla, niin aina paras. Suurissa kaupungeissa ja Eurooppa-moottoriteillä hyväksyn tiemaksut ilman kitinää. Muuten suhtaudun skeptisesti "isoveli valvoo" tyyppisiin paikannus tai vastaaviin tapoihin seurata autoilijoita ja verottaa sen mukaan.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> En minä niin ole väittänyt. Tiedän että jotkut väittävät niinkin, mutta minulla on tarkat laskelmat autoilun ja muun liikumiseni kustannuksista missäkin tilanteessa.


Anteeksi Rainer, en pidä sinua autoilun kannattajana, etkä esitäkään asioita kuten kuvailin.

Minäkin olen pitänyt vuosikausia kirjaa autoilun todellisista kuluistani. Itse asiassa opiskelun alkuajoista saakka. Vaikka ajoin silloin kolariautosta korjatulla romulla totesin, että on halvempaa kulkea Tampereelle junalla ja Tampereella käyttä mm. johdinautoja kuin maksaa bensaa (ja öljyä 0,5 l / 100 km) autosta. Lisäksi sain nukkua maanantaiaamun junassa sen sijaan, että yritin pysyä hereillä auton ratissa.




> Monet jotka joutuvat työnsä puolesta ajamaan noin paljon, ajavat siksi työsuhdeliisarilla, koska verottaja tulee siinäkin tapauksessa vastaan, yllätys, yllätys.


Yksi syy tähän on, että valtionatouden kannalta autoilun tukeminen on todellakin tuottoisaa. Autoiluhan on yksi valtion veronkannon keskeinen osa. Eli valtion verotulot kasvavat merkittävästi autoilun lisääntyessä. Se, että se on yhteiskuntatalouden kannalta vahingollista, ei tunnu valtiovarainministereitä kiinnostavan. Koska yhteyttä monien muiden menojen kasvuun ei ole suoraan osoitettavissa. Vaan on uskon asia, että esim. jokin liikenteen määrästä välillisesti seuraava syöpä tai muu sairaus lisääntyy ja aiheuttaa sairaanhoidolle lisää kustannuksia.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Mutta olen kuullut monien kehuvan, kuinka heistä ajaminen on kivaa. Pyromaanille talojen polttaminenkin on kivaa, meitä on niin moneksi.


Kyllä minä tunnustan pitäväni autoilusta, vaikkakin kannatan tehokasta, nopea, halpaa ja helppoa joukkoliikennettä. Se on yksi syy myös ammatinvalintaani (bussinkuljettaja), mutta en totta vie pidä itseäni rinnastettavan pyromaaneihin tms. rikoillisiin. Täällä Kiinan Fuzhoussa olen juuri saanut ajokortin ja hitto, että on hauskaa ajella täällä ihan henkilöautolla ja totutella paikalliseen liikennekultuuriin. Haastetta piisaa, mutta hyvin on mennyt (toistaiseksi).  Ehkäpä ajan bussikortinkin täällä jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä minä tunnustan pitäväni autoilusta,...


Minäkin pidin ensin mopoilusta, sitten moottoripyörällä ajamisesta ja kun täytin 18 pidin autolla ajamisesta. Kunnes kyllästyin.

Minun mielestäni autolla ajaminen on kivaa niin kauan kun ei ole pakko ajaa. Esimerkiksi räntäsateessa nollan paikkeilla ei ollut nuorenakaan kivaa ajaa aamupimeässä Tampereelle klo 9:15 alkaviin fysiikan laskuharjoituksiin. Päiväkausia kestävät lomamatkojen ajamiset eivät ole minusta mitään lomaa. Olen pari kertaa käynyt kuorma-autolla Keski-Euroopassa, viimeksi viime syksynä Brysselissä. Kyllähän siinä pää turtui niin, että jotenkin sen kesti. Vaikka oli matkaseuraa, niin jutut oli loppu parissa tunnissa. Ajamista oli 11 tunniksi.

En myöskään ymmärrä, mitä kivaa on päivittäisessä työmatkassa enempi vähempi ruuhkaisissa oloissa. Ärtyneet ja stressaantuneet ajajat vaan vakuuttavat, että mielellään ajavat omalla autollaan. Arvelen, että kyse on psykologiasta: Ihminen ei halua myöntää typeryyttään, vaan keksii mieluummin selityksiä sille. Myös kokemuksen puute estää arvioimasta vaihtoehtoja, mutta kokemuksen puutetta ei myönnetä - sehän olisi jälleen oman heikkouden myöntämistä. Näin siis uskotellaan itselle, että halutaan elää autoyhteiskunnassa.

Eli kuten tämän ketjun otsikko. Huvikseen ajelu on eri asia kuin pakkoautoilu. Yhteiskunnan tulee tarjota vapaus molempiin. Eli en vastusta autoilun harrastamista, vaan sitä, että minukin on pakko "harrastaa" autoilua, vaikka mieluummin "harrastaisin" joukkoliikennettä. En minä väitä, että minusta on mukava matkustaa joukkoliikenteellä 50 min 20 km:n matkaa. Haluan vain, että minulla on vapaus valita siihen pakolliseen matkaan se tapa, jota pidän vähemmän epämiellyttävänä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

No joo, kuten sanoin kannatan toki joukkoliikennettä ja sen lisäämistä. Mutta koska pidän kummastakin asiasta, niin olen tehnyt sen mukaan ammatinvalintani: eli ajan joukkoliikennevälinettä (nyt bussia, mutta toivottavasti joskus myös ratikkaakin). Mutta ovat nykyaikaiset ja vähän vanhemmatkin henkilöautot edelleen mielenkiintoisia, sitä en voi kieltää.




> Ajamista oli 11 tunniksi.


Niin, tuotahan me liikenneammattilaiset teemme työksemme.

----------


## kemkim

> Niin, tuotahan me liikenneammattilaiset teemme työksemme.


Kertokaahan ammatiksenne ajavat, että mistä saatte energiaa ajaa 8 tuntia putkeen? Eikö se ole aika väsyttävää? Kun joukkoliikennekin kilpailee nimenomaan sillä, että ajaminen on rasittavaa ja joukkoliikenteen kyydissä ei tarvitse ajaa. Mutta kuljettajan joutuu kuitenkin ajamaan. Olisi kai hyvä, mitä enemmän olisi sellaisia ihmisiä, jotka eivät pidä ajamisesta jotta he kulkisivat mieluummin bussilla, mutta muutama sellainenkin jotka pitävät, jotta bussinkuljettajiksi riittäisi hakijoita.

----------


## vristo

> Kertokaahan ammatiksenne ajavat, että mistä saatte energiaa ajaa 8 tuntia putkeen?


 Riittävä rahallinen korvaus kulutetusta vapaa-ajasta on numero yksi, ainakin allekirjoittaneelle.

----------


## antti

Minulla on ollut yli kolmekymmentä vuotta aina joku henkilöauto, enkä vapaaehtoisesti luopuisisi. Varsinkin jos tie on vähän oudompi, niin ihan totta nautin autoilusta. Ilmastomuutoksia ja muita sen sellaisia vastaan saavat itseäni viisaammat tapella, mun ajot ovat kuitenkin niin pisara meressä. Samallalailla ajattelin, kun joku maailmanparantajahörhö yritti värvätä tässä kerran meikäläisen jonkun luonnonsäätiön tukijaksi, siitä tyypistä pääsi helposti eroon, kun sanoi sille että s-n narkkari suksi v-uun. Kyllähän minäkin vanhana joukkoliikennevälineharrastelijana diggaan kaikennäköisiä kulkuvälineitä, mutta monta paikkaa jäisi näkemättä, jos pitäisi pelkästään niitten varassa olla. Esimerkiksi muutamaa saaristopitäjää lukuunottamatta olen käynyt jokaisessa Suomen kirkonkylässä, miten sekään onnistuisi ainakaan kohtuullisella ajankäytöllä pelkästään busseilla tai junilla.

----------


## Hape

Itselläni ei ole henkilöautoa, en yksinkertaisesti tarvitse sitä. Pääsen työhön ja harrastuksiini kätevästi joukoliikenteellä.
Jos ajaisin itse, en pystyisi lukemaan tai tekemään kirjallista työtä matkan aikana. Kaiken lisäksi ajaminen ei niin paljoa houkuttele.
Lisäksi kun laskee autoilun kustannukset, niin huomaa kuika pelkällä vakuutusmaksulla voi liikkua joukkoliikenteellä aika paljon vuoden aikana. Lisäksi tulevat polttoaine-, pysäköinti-, ja korjauskulut.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ilmastomuutoksia ja muita sen sellaisia vastaan saavat itseäni viisaammat tapella, mun ajot ovat kuitenkin niin pisara meressä.


Annatko myös "itseäsi viisaampien" hoitaa sinun puolestasi omaa liikkumistasi koskevat päätökset, eli sallitko oman autoilusi rajoittamisen esittämälläsi perusteella? 

Esimerkiksi ilmastonmuutoksen torjuntaan ei kuitenkaan riitä, että vain "itseä viisaammat" muuttavat käytöstään.

Tämä on yksi peruskysymys, jota on oikeasti hyvä pohtia. Voidaanko siltä osin, kuin yksilö ei halua käyttäytyä yleisen edun kannalta järkevämmin, asettaa pakotteita tai ohjata "kädestä pitäen"? 

Monetkin ajattelevat varmasti Antin tavoin, että "itseä viisaampien" tulisi hoitaa asia eivätkä ole valmiita tai edes kiinnostuneita vapaaehtoisesti muuttamaan käytöstään.

----------


## vristo

Kun ihmiset lähtevat vaikkapa kyllä vähänkin kauemmaksi maakuntiin ja kulkevat tuon välin junalla tai henkilöautolla, niin yleensä heidän noutajansa tulevat vastaan henkilöautolla. Kun itse lähden kyläilemaan ystäväni luokse niinkin lähelle pääkaupunkia kuin Klaukkalan Lepsämään, niin auto mulle tulee ensimmäisenä mieleeni. Toki Klaukkalan keskustaan pääsee verrattain tiuhaan busseilla, mutta kun loppumatka mennään jokatapauksessa autolla, niin mieluummin sitä lainaa vaikkapa jonkun tutun autoa. Aika paljon helpompaa. 

Eriasia on Helsingissä, pääkaupungissamme, jossa joukkoliikenne on niin tiheää ja laadukasta, että autoa ei käytännössä tarvita, mutta ei tarvitse mennä kuin Helsingin ulkopuolelle vaikkapa Espooseen niin homma on jo aivan toista luokkaa: lukuunottamatta aivan keskeisiä alueita, bussit kulkevat kerran tunnissa, lopettavat liikennöinnin aikaisin ja sitä rataa. Siinä muuten syy, miksi en halua asua muualla kuin Helsingissä. Länsimetron myöta voisin harkita metroradan varren alueita myös Espoossa. Haluan mieluiten asua paikassa, jossa ei tarvita omaa henkilöautoa.

----------


## kuukanko

> Esimerkiksi muutamaa saaristopitäjää lukuunottamatta olen käynyt jokaisessa Suomen kirkonkylässä, miten sekään onnistuisi ainakaan kohtuullisella ajankäytöllä pelkästään busseilla tai junilla.


Kumpi tässä on syy kirkonkylien kiertämiseen, halu käydä niissä (jolloin niihin on vain pakko mennä autolla, koska julkisilla ei järkevästi pääse) vai halu autoilla (ja eri kirkonkylät on sitten vain valittu matkakohteiksi, ettei tarvitse aina ajaa samoja teitä)?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Haluan mieluiten asua paikassa, jossa ei tarvita omaa henkilöautoa.


Näin itsekkin. Tällä hetkellä asun paikassa, jossa auto ei ole välttämätön. Alle kilometrin päässä on Vanha Turuntie, mistä busseja kulkee melko tiuhaan tahtiin. Aamu viidestä puoleen yöhön. Jos tulee 24-5 välillä liikuttua, niin kyllä sitten voi sen taksin maksaa. Näin tulevaisuutta pohdiskellen tässä hieman. Kun ikää tulee lisää, aijon kyllä ostaa moottoripyörän. Se sitä varten, että on vain kiva cruisailla. Olen koko ikäni liikkunut joukkoliikenteellä, ja saman aijon tehdä myös tulevaisuudessa. Niin hyvin, kuin suinkin mahdollista. Nykyään on myös junassa melko helppoa liikkua lasten kanssa. Säästyy paljon hikeä ja huutoa, kun laitetaan Lapin reissulla auto illalla junaan, nukutaan yö makuuhytissä ja ollaan aamulla perillä. Tai sen verran lähellä, että ajotunnit voi laskea yhden käden sormilla..

----------


## antti

Vastauksena mister Kuukankolle: sekä että, tykkään autoilusta sinänsä ja uusien paikkojen näkemisestä. Oudommissa paikoissa yritän ainakin nähdä paikalliset bussivarikot edes ulkopuolelta sekä bussiasemat, joskin ne viime vuosina ovat valitettavan paljon hiljentyneet. Tahtoo melkein kaikilla Suomen bussiasemilla olla ainoastaan koulujen loppumisaikaan jotain vipinää, muina aikoina vain joku satunnainen vuoro. Eikä autoiluni rajoitu pelkästään Suomeen, Viron kaupungeista on vain Võsu näkemättä ja Latviassakin on reilusti yli puolet kaupungeista nähty. Mutta en mitenkään halveksi joukkoliikennettäkään, olinhan yli 30 vuotta töissäkin bussialalla. Oudoissa maisemissa varsinkin jos on jotain erikoista tarjolla hyppään oikein mieluusti kyytiin. Esimerkiksi Saksan Wuppertalin schwebebahn tai Lontoon docklands-rata tai vaikkapa Pietarin marsrutkat.

----------


## antti

Tässä vähän offtopic-höpinää: Tuli viikolla käytyä kotilähiöstäni Pihlajistosta käsin Helsingin cityssä ja oikein joukkoliikenteellä, vaikka eläkkeellepääsyn myötä menetin vapaalipun, enkä ole tarpeeksi raakki tai vanha, että HKL antaisi meikäläiselle mitään eläkeläisalennuksiakaan. VR ja MH muittenmuassa ovat paljon hövelimpiä. Tein oikein harrastematkan ja ensiksi jokerilla Huopalahden asemalle, tässä tosin vähän kummastutti. että jokerikuski paikallisliikenteessä käytti turvavyötä, ja sitten junalla Hesaan. Sitten tallustelin Päivälehden museon metronäyttelyyn, mutta metrosimulaattoriin oli pitkä jono kakaroita, enkä kehdannut mennä jonon jatkoksi. Paluumatkalla ensiksi metrolla Itikseen ja siellä jokerilla Pihlajistoon, tämä kuski ei sentään käyttänyt turpavöitä. Loppujen lopuksi: melkein olisi ollut halvempaa ajella henkilöautolla kylälle ja maksaa pysäköinnistä, nyt matkaliput ja pari kaljaa tekivät saman kulun.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Loppujen lopuksi: melkein olisi ollut halvempaa ajella henkilöautolla kylälle ja maksaa pysäköinnistä, nyt matkaliput ja pari kaljaa tekivät saman kulun.


Mitenkähän Antti tämän lasket? Ei kai vaan taas pelkällä bensan hinnalla? Moitit HKL:ää siitä, ettei eläkeläinen saa matkustaa ilmaiseksi. Mahdatko saada vakuutusyhtiöltä eläkeläisenä ilmaisen liikennevakuutuksen ja autokaupasta eläke-etuna ilmaisen auton oltuasi koko ikäsi autokaupan asiakas ennen eläkkeelle pääsyä?

Et saa ilmaista vakuutusta etkä autoa, etkä edes vaadi. Niinpä väitän, että lasket väärin. Myy autosi, niin säästät vakuutuksen maksun, jolla voit ostaa matkakortillesi aikaa koko vuodeksi. Jos saat täyttä kansaneläkettä, 366 päivän lippusi Helsingissä (sillä voit kuvailemasi kierroksen tehdä) maksaa 232,70  eli 0,64 /päivä. Sillä saa noin 0,5 litraa bensaa, jolla kaupunkiajossa pääsee keskikokoisella autolla noin 5,5 km. Eli et pääse edes stadiin saakka. Kaljaa et osta 0,64 eurolla ollenkaan.

Auton myynnistä sait jonkin verran rahaa ja säästät tietenkin bensan ostot. Sekä huollot, öljyt, renkaat jne. Niillä voit vaikka kaljotella - tosin terveydellisistä syistä en suosittele. Osta vaikka mieluummin lippuja uimahalliin.

Tiedän kyllä muistuttamatta, että et pääse Hesan matkakorttiajalla Espooseen etkä Vantaalle, etkä mihinkään muuallekaan Suomessa. Ulkomaita en enää laske, sillä ei niihin ihan joukkoliikenteen paikallislipulla pidäkään päästä. Mitkä sitten matkatottumuksesi lienevätkään, niin hyvä on sitten laskea, mitä ne muut matkat todellisuudessa maksavat.

Otetaan pari esimerkkiä:

Jos käyt kerran kuussa Espoossa tai Vantaalla, voit ostaa seutuaikaa. Vuoden hinnaksi tulee 450,70 , jolla saat käydä naapurikylissä vaikka joka päivä. Tuo naapurikylällä käynnin mahdollisuus siis maksaa 218 /vuosi. Sillä rahalla käyt 32 kertaa naapurissa, joten kerran kuussa käyntiin (24 matkaa vuodessa) kannattaa käyttää 3,20 euron hintaista kertalippua. Vuosilippu 232,7 + 24 kertalippua à 3,20  on yhteensä 309,50  vuodessa. Autosi huolto ja vakuutukset taitavat tulla kalliimmiksi, joten bensaan ei ole varaa. Ja auton pitäisi olla ilmainen.

Toinen selitys ovat mökkimatkat. On totta, että viimeinen etappi joltain vähän isomman paikkakunnan juna- tai bussiasemalta edellyttää käytännössä taksia. Ja tavaran kuljettaminen kantamalla on ylipäätään kurjaa. Ja varsinkin sitten, kun matkalippuja maksetaan useasta henkilöstä, autoilun hinta halpenee. Mutta jälleen, pelkällä bensalla ei mökille mennä.

Jos auto hankittiin mökkimatkailua varten, niin bensan lisäksi kaikki vakuutus ja pääomakulut on sitten kuitattava niiden 10-20 vuosittaisen mökkimatkan hintaan. Liikennevakuutus maksaa vuodessa noin 600 , atuovakuutus (auton arvosta ja kolaritilastoista riippuen) ehkä 400 . Näistä yhteensä 15 mökkimatkalle 67 /matka. Tästä edelleen menee liian vaikeaksi, kun ei tiedä mökkimatkan pituutta. Mutta 400 km yhteensä edestakaisesta matkasta maksaa bensa, renkaat ja huollot laskien noin 40 /matka. Ja auto on sitten ilmainen vielä tällä hinnalla. Jos autosi kestää vaikka 15 vuotta (joku tilastokeski-ikä muistaakseni), niin jaettuna tasan noille vuosille maksat autosta luokkaa 80 /matka. Siis noin 200  maksaa näin laskien mökkiautoilu kertaa kohden - kun se auto sitä varten on hankittu.

Siksi en lainkaan ihmettele sitä, että yhteiskäyttöauto on omaa edullisempi jopa mökkimatkailussa, koska silloin kiinteitä kuluja (esimerkissä 120 /matka) maksetaan vain niiltä päiviltä kun siellä mökillä ollaan.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

Auto on joillain reiteillä kiusallisen kilpailukykyinen liityntään perustuvalle raskaalle raideliikenteelle. Esimerkiksi Puistola-Järvenperä. Kehä III:a autolla 21 minuuttia, Reittioppaan ehdotus 46 minuuttia (K-juna Pasilaan, E-juna Kauniaisiin, 43-bussi perille). On päivänselvää, minkä kulkumuodon ihminen valitsee, jos tätä reittiä säännöllisesti kulkee. Onkin ihme, että tätä liityntäliikennettä on puuhattu niin kovasti, että on unohdettu ulkokehän alueiden välinen liikenne ja keskitytty vain Kehä I:n tuntuman kehäbussireitteihin. 

Olisi aiheellista tehdä joku Kehä III:n vartta kulkeva linja, joka poikkeaisi väylältä merkittävimpien asutus- ja työpaikkakeskittymien kohdalla, jos kävelymatkasta tulisi liian pitkä Kehä III:lta. Pysäkkejä pitäisi toki väylälle lisätä etenkin länsipäähän, jos tällainen linja perustettaisiin. 535:han on jo, mutta se lähtee lentoasemalta, ei Tikkurilasta tai vaikka Vuosaaresta ja vuoroja on hyvin vähän, koska paukut on laitettu liityntäliikenteeseen.

----------


## antti

Kiitoksia perusteellisesta vastauksesta toveri Alku. Enhän edes ehdottanut ilmaismatkoja, pikkaisen vaan marmatin, kun en saa edes eläkeläisalennuksia. Kävin HKL:lta kysymässä, ja minun pitäisi saada KELAn eläkettä, olla 65-vuotias tai olla vähintään 55% invalidi. Minulla ei täyty näistä mikään, eläkkeeni on tavallinen työeläke. Niinkauan kun poliisi antaa minun pitää ajokorttini ja oma ahterini kestää auton ylläpidon, aion suoda tämän ylellisyyden itselleni, oli siinä järkeä tai ei. Kyllähän minä olen selvillä, että bensa on vain osa autoilun kaikista kuluista, vakuutusmaksut tosin 70% bonuksilla ovat vähän halvemmat. Sen verran mitä minä kaljoittelen, pystyn senkin itselleni kustantamaan ilman mitään pikavippejä. Ainahan sitä voi pohtia, millä kriteereillä ihmiset tuhlaavat rahansa, konjakkiakin ostetaan alkosta, vaikka kossu olisi edullisempaa. Samoin naiset haluaa chanelin tuoksuja, vaikka tarjoustalosta saisi paljon edullisempia. Yksi tuttuni omistaa purjeveneen ja hän myönsi hyvinkin paikkansapitäväksi vertauksen mennä suihkuun ja repiä seteli joka vartin päästä. Itse aion hypätä huomenna laivaan ja mennä Tukholmaan ( ketsuppi, ei mafialaivalla) ja autoilla sieltä jonnekin pohjoiseen ja maitse takaisin. En edes tutkinut mitään joukkoliikennemahdollisuuksia.

----------


## kemkim

> Niinkauan kun poliisi antaa minun pitää ajokorttini ja oma ahterini kestää auton ylläpidon, aion suoda tämän ylellisyyden itselleni, oli siinä järkeä tai ei.


Jos syy auton pitoon ihmisillä on "ylellisyys", niin vaikea sitä vastaan on kilpailla joukkoliikenteellä, vaikka miten olisi nopeampaa, halvempaa tai mukavampaa. Sen sijaan mielikuvamarkkinointi voisi olla tärkeää, jotta niissäkin tilanteissa, joissa joukkoliikenne on faktapohjaisesti autoa heikompi valinta, ihmiset valitsisivat sen, koska kokisivat että se on trendikästä ja arvostettavaa. Tämä sama ilmiöhän vaikuttaa nyt toiseen suuntaan, koska autoilusta on tehty se arvostettu asia. Toisaalta, jos ihmiset joka tapauksessa valitsevat auton kulkuvälineekseen, niin uudet autoväylät voidaan jättää rakentamatta, sillä faktoillahan kuten matka-ajalla ei ole merkitystä. Jos työmatka kestää paljon vähemmän aikaa, niin sitten käydään huviajeluilla, joten kokonaisaika auton ratissa pysyy samana. Jos matkustamisen viemä aika ruuhkien takia pitenee, niin ihmiset vähentävät matkojensa pituutta, jotta ne eivät vie liikaa aikaa. Ekologisuus siis puoltaisi, että moottoriteiden nopeusrajoitukseksi laitettaisiin esim. 60 km/h, jolloin matka-ajat pitenisivät ja ihmiset kyllästyisivät pitkiin matkoihin ja muuttaisivat lähelle aktiviteetteja, tai alkaisivat käyttää junaa jonka asemaa näin keinotekoisesti parannettaisiin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kehä III:a autolla 21 minuuttia, Reittioppaan ehdotus 46 minuuttia (K-juna Pasilaan, E-juna Kauniaisiin, 43-bussi perille). On päivänselvää, minkä kulkumuodon ihminen valitsee, jos tätä reittiä säännöllisesti kulkee.


Tuo ei suuresti eroa siitä vaihteluvälistä, että pääkaupunkiseudulla joukkoliikennematkaan kuluu yleensä 1,5 - 2 kertaa niin kauan kuin saman matkan tekemiseen henkilöautolla. Auton maksaminen päivittäisellä 50 minuutin aikasäästöllä tuo vaan aika kovan tuntihinnan ja siksi moni käyttää joukkoliikennettä.

Bussillakin muuten pääsee tuon matkan Kehä III:a pitkin, esim. 535 Pihlajarinteen pysäkiltä 7.15 ja vaihto Vantaanportissa 7.42 v56K:lle. Bussimatka kestää reilut puoli tuntia, lisäksi Järvenperän päässä on kävelyä vajaa kilometri ja Puistolassa vähän yli.




> Onkin ihme, että tätä liityntäliikennettä on puuhattu niin kovasti, että on unohdettu ulkokehän alueiden välinen liikenne ja keskitytty vain Kehä I:n tuntuman kehäbussireitteihin.


Täällähän onkin kovatasoisia kirjoittelijoita, kun he tietävät näinkin syvällisiä pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennepalvelujen järjestämisen taustoista. Oletko kenties suurikin johtaja YTV:llä kun tiedät tälläisiä?

----------


## vompatti

> Loppujen lopuksi: melkein olisi ollut halvempaa ajella henkilöautolla kylälle ja maksaa pysäköinnistä, nyt matkaliput ja pari kaljaa tekivät saman kulun.


Vertaatko autoilun hintaa kaljan hintaan? Eivätkö nuo ole kaksi eri asiaa? Tiedän kyllä, että kaljaa ei voi juoda, jos käy keskustassa omalla autolla. Mutta jos ajattelisitkin asian niin, että joisit kaljat siellä lähiökuppilassa, jossa käymiseen ei tarvita joukkoliikennettä eikä yksityisautoa, niin hintavertailu olisi reilumpi. Joka tapauksessa vertailusi oli epäreilu: kaljan kanssa pitäisi syödä makkaraa, mutta sitä et laskenut hintoihin mukaan.

Miten ihmeessä joukkoliikenne aina yhdistetään alkoholiin? Työvoimatoimistossakin neuvotaan asiakkaita, että kun käyvät Helsingissä työhaastattelussa, niin työvoimatoimisto maksaa menopaluulipun Pendolinolla ja paluumatkalle kaljan.

----------


## kemkim

> Täällähän onkin kovatasoisia kirjoittelijoita, kun he tietävät näinkin syvällisiä pääkaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennepalvelujen järjestämisen taustoista. Oletko kenties suurikin johtaja YTV:llä kun tiedät tälläisiä?


En ole YTV:llä töissä, mutta YTV:n ja HKL:n kokouspöytäkirjat ovat ahkerassa seurannassa, samoin kuin liikenne- ja viestintäministeriön selvitykset ja YTV:n vastaavat. Välillä myös otan yhteyttä HKL:lle ja kyselen asioista. Ja sitä kautta selviävät nämä periaatteet, joiden mukaan seudulla toimitaan.

Olen tätä keskustelua täällä seurannut ja aika uskottavia väitteitä on esitetty, että liityntäliikenne on pääkaupunkiseudulla se ideologia, Seppo Vepsäläinenhän ehdotti jokin aika sitten liitynnän tuntuvaa lisäämistä. Suoria bussilinjoja on karsittu ja vaihtoja lisätty ohjaten matkustamista raideliikenteeseen. Aiemmin olin raskaan raideliikenteen kannalla, mutta täällä kirjoittavien asiaa tuntevien kirjoituksia luettuani olen alkanut olla enemmän sitä mieltä, että suorat bussilinjat saattavat tehdä enemmän hyvää joukkoliikenteen suosiolle kuin vaihdolliset reitit.

Ja kyllähän se niin on, että mitä lähemmäs Helsingin keskustaa mennään, sitä parempaa poikittaisliikennekin on. Viime aikoina ollaan alettu saada kuntoon Kehä I:n tuntuman poikittaisliikennettä tihentämällä vuoroja. Löytyy Jokeria, H54, H79, H52, 512. Matkustajia riittää kaikille näille.

Sen sijaan kolmoskehän vyöhykkeessä tarjonta on kaukana tästä ja auton käyttö suurempaa. Vuoroja on pikemminkin vähennetty mm. 535:llä. Lisäksi on V53, V55, V56 ja V61 mutta tähän ne sitten pitkälti jäävätkin, muutamia ruuhkalinjoja lukuunottamatta. Linjasto on monimutkainen ja sellainen selkeä runkolinja puuttuu. Lisäksi linjat palvelevat ennen kaikkea Vantaan sisäistä matkustamista, integraatiota Helsingin puolen linjoihin ei ole harrastettu. Jos hajanainen tarjonta yhdistettäisiin jonkinnäköiseksi runkolinjaksi, se voisi tehdä hyvää matkustajamäärille, niinhän se teki Jokerinkin tapauksessa.

----------


## kemkim

> Miten ihmeessä joukkoliikenne aina yhdistetään alkoholiin? Työvoimatoimistossakin neuvotaan asiakkaita, että kun käyvät Helsingissä työhaastattelussa, niin työvoimatoimisto maksaa menopaluulipun Pendolinolla ja paluumatkalle kaljan.


No autohan se on se ykkösvaihtoehto ja joukkoliikennettä käytetään vain silloin, kun ei autoilu onnistu. Ehkä sellaisella ideologialla nämä ihmiset ovat liikkeellä. Ja sitä olen myös ihmetellyt, että niin usein joukkoliikenteesen yhdistetään humalaiset ja kaiken maailman hajut. Metroon se vuosien takainen kirvesmies, edelleen. Eivät ne nyt niin jokapäiväistä leipää ole joukkoliikenteessä, mutta sitkeästi elävät.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos syy auton pitoon ihmisillä on "ylellisyys", niin vaikea sitä vastaan on kilpailla joukkoliikenteellä, vaikka miten olisi nopeampaa, halvempaa tai mukavampaa. Sen sijaan mielikuvamarkkinointi voisi olla tärkeää, jotta niissäkin tilanteissa, joissa joukkoliikenne on faktapohjaisesti autoa heikompi valinta, ihmiset valitsisivat sen, koska kokisivat että se on trendikästä ja arvostettavaa.


Tuosta markkinoinnista puheenollen, niin minkä kouluarvosanan antaisitte HKL:n ja YTV:n mainonnalle, jos vertaa kilpaileviin tuotteisiin eli autoihin ?

Itse annan nelosen. 

Syy: HKL: ja YTV:n mainokset ovat tiedote-tyyppistä ja enimmäkseen vain painetussa muodosssa, eri tyyppisten lehtien sisällä. Maallikolle ne ovat kuivahkoka luettavaa. Lisäksi kyseiset firmat eivät ole kertaakaan mainostaneet TV:ssä. Suurista joukkoliikennetaroajoista vain VR ja Matkahuolto (Expressbus) mainostavat TV:ssä mutta silloinkin on kyse kaukoliikenteestä. 

Ei tarvitse mielestäni syyttää pelkästään omilla autoillaan liiikkuvia jos he eivät pidä kaupunkijoukkoliikennettä houkuttelevana. Silloin kun bussi, metro tai ratikka vilahtaa jossain TV-mainoksessa, niin mainos ei ole koskaan liikenneoperaattorin, vaan jonkun närästyslääke-valmistajan tai parhaassa tapauksessa purukumimerkin mainos, ja mainostettvan tuotteen tarkoitus on lievittää matkanteon rasittavuutta ja pitkästyttävyyttä.

Millaisia ajatuksia teissä herättää näämä väitteet, pitäisikö joukkoliikenne-opreaattoreilla olla mainoksia TV:ssä ja millaisia?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Millaisia ajatuksia teissä herättää näämä väitteet, pitäisikö joukkoliikenne-opreaattoreilla olla mainoksia TV:ssä ja millaisia?


Hyvä Rainer, puutut erittäin tärkeään ja vähän keskusteltuun asiaan!

Ihmettelin samaa joskus vuosia sitten, ja juttelin siitä muutamien alan toimijoiden kanssa. Minulle vastattiin, ettei joukkoliikenteen mainontaa pidettäisi hyvänä, vaan sillä luotaisiin jotenkin epäluotettavaa mielikuvaa joukkoliikenteestä samanlaisena höpöhöpönä kuin kaikki muukin roska, jota mainostetaan. Eli joukkoliikenne on vakava asia, joka ei alennu mainonnan alttarille.

Tämän jälkeen mm. VR Oy on aloittanut näkyvät ja positiivista mielikuvaa ja palautetta saaneet kivimiesmainoksensa. Muistan itsekin keränneeni joskus lehdistä VR:n (ei ollut silloin Oy) mainoksia, kun ne olivat niin harvinaisia. Sitten - onneksi - niitä alkoi olla niin paljon, että lopetin. Ja ilmeisesti VR Oy:n mainonta on tepsinyt. Monin paikoin palvelu on heikentynyt ja hinta noussut, mutta matkamäärä kasvaa silti.

Tällä foorumilla olemme kerranneet joukkoliikenteen erinomaisuutta, jonka perusteella luulisi melkein kaikkien kiljuen ahtautuvan busseihin ja juniin. Mutta kun keskustelee "tavallisten" ihmisten kanssa, heille ei tule edes mieleen mitään hyvää joukkoliikenteestä. Vaan sitä todellakin pidetään vain niiden onnettomien juttuna, joiden on pakko käyttä joukkoliikennettä. Sillä Autoliiton taannoisen MAINOStarran mukaan: "Auto - sillä kulkee kaikki".

Joukkoliikenne on usein viranomaistoimintaa, ja siihen ei kuulu markkinointi. Siinä varmaan suurin syy siihen, miksi ei mainosteta. YTV viritti pari vuotta sitten mainoskampanjaa. Suuri vaikeus asiassa oli saada hyvää mainostoimistoa tekemään hyvää kamppanjaa. Aihe oli liian vieras. Se, mitä syntyi, oli minusta aika aneemista. VR Oy:n kampanjoissa on ollut ideaa ja otetta, mainonta on ollut oikeasti hyvää. Ja hyvä mainonta tehoaa.

Mainonnan vierastaminen on minusta typeryyttä. On mainonnasta mitä mieltä hyvänsä, mielipide ei poista sitä tosiasiaa, että ihmiset ovat tottuneet elämään mainonnan kanssa. Se on tapa saada asioista ja tuotteista tietoa. On totuttu siihen, että kaikkea tyrkytetään. Ei tarvitse ottaa itse selvää mistään, eikä sitten oteta eikä edes osata ottaa itse selvää. Kyse on vähän kuin sodankäynnissä. Muut valitsevat aseet. Jousipyssyllä ei voita rynnäkkökiväärin kanssa taistelevaa, vaikka kuinka selittäisi, että jousipyssy on eettisempää jne.

Minusta joukkoliikenteen mainonnalla olisi erinomaiset eväät ottaa ja voittaa ihmisten sielut. Ensinnä jos ajatellaan, mitä autoista mainostetaan. Automainonta panostaa autossa viihtymiseen. Eli piiloviesti on, että autossa on kurjaa, joten autossa oleminen yritetään kuvata siten, ettei se pitkästyttäisi ja harmittaisi. Yritetään tarjota tekemistä ihmisille, jotka eivät voi tehdä mitään muuta kuin istua ja odottaa. Automainos kun ei voi markkinoida pääsemistä paikasta toiseen, eli sitä, mitä varten auto periaatteessa on olemassa. Sillä ei ole mitään kehuttavaa ruuhkassa tai pysäköintipaikan etsimsesä, ei myöskään likaisissa parkkihalleissa tai kävelemisessä loskaiseslla parkkikentällä. Automainos ei voi edes luvata nopeutta ja täsmällisyyttä, vaikka huippunopeus autolla olisi mitä vain.

Joukkoliikenne voisi mainostaa itse matkaa, siis pääsemistä määränpäähän. Tietenkin joukkoliikenne voi mainostaa myös sitä vaunussa olemista. Sillä siinä onkin jotain mainostamista, koska joukkoliikenteessä on niin monia mahdollisuuksia käyttää aikaa jopa hyödykseen.

Mainostamiseen liittyy myös vastuu, joka sekin voi olla viranomaisvetoiselle toiminnalle vierasta. Mutta se olisi joukkoliikenteelle vain eduksi. Eli ei voi kehua, jos ei ole kehumista. Mainonta panisi joukkoliikenteestä vastuulliset miettimään joukkoliikennettä asiakkaan kannalta. Asioita suunniteltaisiin muustakin lähtökohdasta kuin kustannusten minimoimisesta ja suunnittelun ja ylläpidon yksinkertaistamisesta. Miten esimerkiksi mainostaisit HKL:n Iso liityntä -suunnitelmaa? "Siirry sinäkin suorasta ja nopeasta bussista liityntäliikenteeseen! Nautit virkistävästä kävelystä heti kohta kun olet löytänyt istumapaikan liityntäbussissa. Voit treenata seisomalihaksiasi metrossa ja nauttia omasta suihkunraikkaudestasi. Saat herätä vartin aikaisemmin kuin ennen näkemään kaupungin jännittävää aamua." Kyllähän mainosmies kääntää kaiken eduksi - kuten tekee autollekin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Olen tätä keskustelua täällä seurannut ja aika uskottavia väitteitä on esitetty, että liityntäliikenne on pääkaupunkiseudulla se ideologia, Seppo Vepsäläinenhän ehdotti jokin aika sitten liitynnän tuntuvaa lisäämistä.


Eli onkin vain aivan oma (virhe)päätelmäsi, että poikittaisliikenne olisi jotenkin unohduksissa. Liityntäliikenteen lisääminen säteittäisliikenteessä mitenkään sulje pois poikittaisliikenteen kehittämistä, vaan oikeastaan päinvastoin: tiheät poikittaislinjat ovat samalla hyviä liityntälinjoja ja liityntäterminaaleissa voidaan järjestää vaihdot poikittaislinjoille paremmin kuin moottoriteiden liittymissä. Poikittaisliikennettä on kehitettykin viime vuosina, esim. mainitulla Kehä III:n tasolla v61:n perustaminen on ollut merkittävä hanke. Mainitsemasi Seppo Vepsäläinen taas ajoi kovasti Jokeri II:ta. Toki huomattavasti paljon enemmänkin voitaisiin tehdä kuin mitä on tehty, mutta minun nähdäkseni se ei ole strategiavalinta, vaan seurausta sekä suunnitteluresurssien puutteesta että subvention määrään kohdistuvista paineista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Minusta joukkoliikenteen mainonnalla olisi erinomaiset eväät ottaa ja voittaa ihmisten sielut. Ensinnä jos ajatellaan, mitä autoista mainostetaan. Automainonta panostaa autossa viihtymiseen. Eli piiloviesti on, että autossa on kurjaa, joten autossa oleminen yritetään kuvata siten, ettei se pitkästyttäisi ja harmittaisi. Yritetään tarjota tekemistä ihmisille, jotka eivät voi tehdä mitään muuta kuin istua ja odottaa. Automainos kun ei voi markkinoida pääsemistä paikasta toiseen, eli sitä, mitä varten auto periaatteessa on olemassa. Sillä ei ole mitään kehuttavaa ruuhkassa tai pysäköintipaikan etsimsesä, ei myöskään likaisissa parkkihalleissa tai kävelemisessä loskaiseslla parkkikentällä. Automainos ei voi edes luvata nopeutta ja täsmällisyyttä, vaikka huippunopeus autolla olisi mitä vain.


Useimmat TV:n automainokset ovat tehty ulkomailla, auton valmistajamaassa. Niissä esiintyy eksoottisen näköisiä, onnellisia ja sliipattuja ihmisiä. Varsinkin nuorissa sellaiset mainokset herättävät samaistumisen tarvetta. Jos haluaa olla tosi playboy, niin pitää olla tuollainen auto, jotta saa tuollaisen playgirlin viereen istumaan. 

Joukkoliikenteellä, etenkin kaupunkijoukkoliikenteellä, on valitettavasti se ominaisuus että se on ja pysyy koti-Suomessamme.  Mutta jos katsoo tarkemmin minkälaista väkeä esim HKL:n kulkuneuvoissa matkustaa etenkin kesälomien aikaan, niin kyllä löytyyy kulkijaa joka maailmankolkasta. HKL voisi mainoksissaan esim näyttää miten iskeä itselleen eksoottinen heila metrossa, ratikassa, dösässä tai Suomenlinan lautalla.

Yksi mieleenpainuva mainos muutama vuosi sitten oli TV-mainos VR:n lähijunista. Siinä oli käytetty repäsevää huumoria ja paljasta pintaa, mutta kuitenkin säädyllisiä rajoja noudattaen. Siinä näytettiin kun muodokas nainen hyvin lyhyessä hameessa nousi junan portaita ylös, ja kaksi nuorta poikaa tuijottivat häntä asemalaiturilta. Juuri kun "kriittinen hetki" koitti kun nainen kumartui hiukan leimatakseen lippuaan, ja takapuoli oli lähes näkyvillä, niin junan konnari tuli junan ovelle seisomaan sellaiseen kohtaan että pojilta estyi näkyvyys. Konnari hymyili siinä vaiheessa tietysti pikkasen ilkeästi pojille. 

Jokainen täällä kirjoittavista herroista on varmaan kokenut joukkoliikeneessä itse jotain samantapaista, ainakin minä tunnustan. Tuollaiset mainokset, jos niitä alettaisiin näyttää nyt uudelleen, herättäisivät jo jonkinlaisen mielenkiinnon joukkoliikennematkustamista kohtaan, ainakin niissä nuorissa ja vanhemmissakin miehissä, joita se ei tähän asti ole tuntunut kiinnostavan lainkaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Eli onkin vain aivan oma (virhe)päätelmäsi, että poikittaisliikenne olisi jotenkin unohduksissa.


Kyllä se voi olla niinkin, että päätelmäni oli väärä, toivottavasti tilanne olisi luuloani paremmassa jamassa. Tarkasteluni painottui ehkä liikaa tuonne ulkokehän pitkiin yhteyksiin ja tarkoituksella etsin sellaisia välejä, joissa yhteydet ovat nykyisellään huonot. Onhan se totta, että nykyään esimerkiksi rantaradan varren Espoossa vaihtoyhteydet lähiöiden välillä ovat parantuneet, kun vaihtaminen onnistuu modernissa terminaalissa Leppävaarassa. Aiemminhan piti vaihtaa Turuntien varressa ja aikataulut heittelivät, mutta nykyään busseilla on paremmat mahdollisuudet kulkea aikataulussa, kun reitit kulkevat jokseenkin ruuhkattomilla lähiökaduilla, eivät Helsingin keskustassa.

Olen miettinyt, että onko parempi strateginen valinta ajaa esimerkiksi Järvenperän malliin rinnakkain A-junaa ja liityntäliikennettä sekä suoraa 315-bussia keskustaan, vai olisiko Itä-Helsingin malli viisaampi, jolloin liityntälinjojen tiheyttä voitaisiin kasvattaa suoran bussilinjan ajamiseen aiemmin käytetyillä rahoilla. Ilmeisesti seudulla ei ole päätetty tästä mitään lopullista, kun rantaradalle, pääradalle ja Vantaankosken radalle rinnakkaisia bussivuoroja ajetaan edelleen ja niille riittää matkustajia, ja uusimman paikallislehden mukaan HKL harkitsee bussin 99 ajamista talvisaikaankin matkustajien toivomuksien perusteella.

Nuo suunnitteluresurssit ovat tosiaan hankala paikka, niitä pitäisi ehdottomasti saada lisättyä, jos seudun painopistettä aiotaan jatkossakin hajauttaa pois Helsingin keskustasta. Joukkoliikenteeseen kunnolla perehtyneet ihmiset ovat varmaan todella harvassa Suomen oloissa. Meitä foorumilaisiakin on vain joitakin satoja, mikä on pieni määrä autoilulehtien ym. lukijoihin nähden. Siksi meillä on suuri vaikuttamisvastuu, jos tahdomme saada asioita aikaan. En tiedä, miten suuressa huudossa joukkoliikennesuunnittelu on tässä maassa nykyään, että minkä tasoista insinööriväkeä sinne hakeutuu. Ehkä pitäisi palkata neuvonantajiksi ulkomailta suunnittelijoita konsultoimaan niistä kaupungeista, joissa matkustajamääriä ollaan saatu eniten kasvatettua. Mitäs niitä nyt oli, Linz, Wien, mitä on mainittu ajan saatossa hyvinä esimerkkeinä.

----------


## kemkim

> Joukkoliikenteellä, etenkin kaupunkijoukkoliikenteellä, on valitettavasti se ominaisuus että se on ja pysyy koti-Suomessamme.  Mutta jos katsoo tarkemmin minkälaista väkeä esim HKL:n kulkuneuvoissa matkustaa etenkin kesälomien aikaan, niin kyllä löytyyy kulkijaa joka maailmankolkasta. HKL voisi mainoksissaan esim näyttää miten iskeä itselleen eksoottinen heila metrossa, ratikassa, dösässä tai Suomenlinan lautalla.


Tuo olisikin jo jotain! Joukkoliikenne koetaan tylsänä ja virallisena asiana, siihen pitäisi saada muutosta. Eiköhän sitten alkaisi suosiokin nousta, vielä jos yhdistetään nämä joukkoliikennettä puoltavat faktat ja vähän kiiltokuvafiktiota. Lapsiin olisi erityisen tärkeää vaikuttaa, samoin bussin ja mopon välillä miettiviin 15-vuotiaisiin ja autoa aikuistumisen merkiksi harkitseviin 18-vuotiaisiin. Samoin lasten hankkiminen on kriittinen kohta, jossa monesti tulee harkittavaksi auton ostaminen. Ehkä voisi tehdä yksilöllistä palvelua ihmisille, se kun on päivän sana. Muiden pitäisi tehdä se vaivalloinen työ, itsellä pitäisi vain olla oikeus nauttia. Autoissa se on navigaattori, joukkoliikenteessä reittiopas. Mutta joukkoliikenteessä myös ratin takana istuva työmyyrä, joka vapauttaa pientä korvausta vastaan matkustajan työnteosta vain istumaan ja rentoutumaan.

Metromainoksissa voisi kuvata Itä-Helsingin arkea. Ottaa esimerkiksi katkelmia maahanmuuttajaperheen tapahtumantäytteisestä päivästä ja näyttää, kuinka he matkustavat kotoaan Itäkeskukseen etnokauppaan, Vuosaareen sukulaisia tapaamaan, kantakaupungille elokuviin, Liikuntamyllyyn kuntoilemaan. Ja päivän päätteeksi koti-Kontulaan. Kaikki nämä matkat metrolla, koko iloisen ja vilkkaan perheen voimin. Metrossa tavattaisiin tuttuja ja lapsilla olisi leikkikavereita. Koko metrovaunu voisi oikeastaan olla täynnä hyväntuulisia, puheliaita maahanmuuttajia, tehtäisin tällainen räväkkä mainos joka hyödyntäisi stereotypioita, mutta loisi positiivisen mielikuvan. 

Maahanmuuttajamainoksen rinnalle voisi luoda pukumiesmainoksen, jossa vaunussa olisi vain valkokaulusväkeä. Näitä voitaisiin esittää rinnakkain, lopulta mainos jossa kaikki ovat sekoittuneet vaunussa ja luoda mielikuvaa, että joukkoliikenne on hyväksyttävä valinta kaikenlaisille ihmisille, myös salkun kanssa liikkuville.

Eihän niissä automainoksissakaan kuvata ruuhkia tai muuta epämiellyttävää, miksi siis metromainoksessakaan pitäisi näyttää niitä kirvesmiehiä pelkääviä, yrmeitä aamuruuhkalaisia.

Bussia voitaisiin markkinoida vaikkapa lastaamalla bussi täyteen töihin matkalla olevia bussikuskeja. Ideana siis se, että bussit ovat niin hyvä kulkuväline, että bussikuskit suostuvat vielä kulkemaan bussilla työmatkansakin sen lisksi, että ajavat koko päivän bussilla.

Ratikkaidea ei liity mainoksiin, mutta idae kuitenkin. HKL voisi palkata stand-up-koomikkoja ilmestymään ratikoihin yllättävissä tilanteissa. Jos olisi joku reality-tv-sarja, jossa olisi jotain joukkoja, he voisivat kulkea ratikassa tavallisen väen joukossa ja kun heidät näkee, voisi laittaa ilmoitusviestin tv-kanavan chattiin tai vastaavaan ja näin raportoitaisiin tarinan kulkua. Raportista voisi myös saada jonkin voiton, esimerkiksi mitä useamman havainnon tekee, sitä enemmän saisi ilmaisia matkapäiviä joukkoliikenteessä. Tällainen fantasian ja todellisuuden sekoittaminen mielenkiintoisella tavalla voisi houkutella ihmisiä ratikkaan ihan huvimatkoillekin. Mikseipä ideaa voitaisi hyödyntää yleisemminkin kantakaupungin elävöittämisessä. Ilmaiset matkapäivät ovat sinänsä hyvä palkinto, koska ne eivät bitteinä periaatteessa maksa HKL:lle mitään, jos niillä saadaan lisättyä liikenteen suosiota.

Lähijunissa voisi herätellä karnevaalimeininkiä pukemalla konduktöörit kivimiehekkäisiin vaatteisiin, ei tietoakaan kankeasta valtion virastosta! Tai vaikka kivimiehiä leikittämäsä lapsia lastenosastossa, ihan kuin Naantalissa ovat ne Muumit.

Mitäs muita ideoita niitä keksisi?

----------


## Antero Alku

> En tiedä, miten suuressa huudossa joukkoliikennesuunnittelu on tässä maassa nykyään, että minkä tasoista insinööriväkeä sinne hakeutuu. Ehkä pitäisi palkata neuvonantajiksi ulkomailta suunnittelijoita konsultoimaan niistä kaupungeista, joissa matkustajamääriä ollaan saatu eniten kasvatettua. Mitäs niitä nyt oli, Linz, Wien, mitä on mainittu ajan saatossa hyvinä esimerkkeinä.


Karkeasti voisin sanoa, että meillä ei juuri ole joukkoliikenteen opetusta saati tutkimusta. Korkeakouluissa tehdään silloin tällöin diplomitöitä joukkoliikenteen alalta, korkeamman tason tutkimus on todella harvinaista. Joukkoliikenteen professuuria ei ole. 

Tietenkin tässä vaikuttaa kysynnän ja tarjonnan suhde. Suomessa on paljon teitä ja jonkin verran rautateitä, ja niitä on ollut pakko rakentaa omin voimin. Kun rautatierakennus käytännössä loppui 1900-luvun lopulla, loppui myös rautatieinsinöörien koulutus, ja nyt on RHK:lla pula alan osaajista. Teitä on tehty kaiken aikaa, joten tieinsinöörejä kyllä riittää ja koulutustarjontaa on.

Joukkoliikenteen kanssa on myönnettävä, että kovin on suppeata tässä maassa. Bussiliikenne ei ole paljoa vaatinut, ja sekin vähä on nähty vain autoilua täydentävänä. Vain Helsinkiin supistunut kaupunkiraideliikenne on käytännössä pyörinyt muutaman henkilön voimin. Eikä kehitystä heidän aikanaan olekaan tapahtunut.

Meillä on kuitenkin opetettu korkeakoulutasolla autotekniikkaa ja lentokonetekniikkaa, vaikka ei voi kehua kovin laajaksi noita teollisuudenaloja Suomessa. Minusta olisi paikallaan edes yksi joukkoliikenteeseen keskittyvä apulaisprofessuuri tai edes yliopettaja. Keski-Euroopassa on sentään useissa yliopistoissa laitoksia ja laajaa tutkimusta ja opetusta. Eihän joukkoliikenne tässä maassa voikaan kehittyä, kun siihen ei mitään satsata.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mainonnan vierastaminen on minusta typeryyttä. On mainonnasta mitä mieltä hyvänsä, mielipide ei poista sitä tosiasiaa, että ihmiset ovat tottuneet elämään mainonnan kanssa. Se on tapa saada asioista ja tuotteista tietoa.


Tämä on harvinaisen totta. Suomessa on vähän sellaista ajattelua liikkeellä, että mainonta on pelkkää valhetta ja pintaa. Amerikassa näkee sitten toisen ääripään eli julkinen valtakin ylläpitää omaa positiivista imagoaan tarvittaessa mainonnan keinoin. Eikä siinä ole mitään tuomittavaa: jos on viesti välitettävänä ja mainonta on tehokkain keino, niin miksei sitä saisi käyttää?

Julkisen liikenteen puolelta esim. Lontoosta saa hyvää esimerkkiä. Metrokartta on kenties tunnetuin kulttuurinen symboli ja todellinen design-helmi. Jo 1930-luvulla julistekampanjalla viestitettiin erilaisista mahdollisuuksista käyttää metroa työ- ja vapaa-ajanmatkoihin sekä siitä, että tilavampia asuinmahdollisuuksia löytyy uuden linjan varrelta vähän kauempaa kantakaupungista. Tämä oli mainontaa, mutta nuo julisteet roikkuvat nykyään museoissa seinillä, ja niitä aikoinaan laativan aikakauden parhaat (juliste)taiteilijat.

Minusta tämä julkisen kuvan kohotus kannattaisi jakaa muutamaan alalajiin:

1) Perusasiat kuntoon -- liput ymmärrettäviksi, karttadesign uusiksi, pysäkit kauniiksi

2) Mielikuvakampanja -- julkinen liikenne on fiksua ja ennen kaikkea filmaattista

3) Infotaan paremmin tuotteista, palveluista ja poikkeamista -- kaikessa infossa pitää muistaa suunniteltu graafinen ja mielikuvallinen ilme

4) Tuetaan julkisen liikenteen "brändiä" sopivalla design-kamalla kuten graafisia peruselementtejä toistavilla tarroilla, hiirimatoilla, paidoilla, mukeilla jne. -- saattaa vaikuttaa tyhjänpäiväiseltä, mutta jos tämä onnistuu, niin se on indikaattori siitä, että julkisen liikenteen "brändin" vetovoima on saatu riittävään lentoon. Sitäpaitsi tämä ei maksa paljon, kun tätä tavaraa voi myydä toivottavasti ikionnellisille ostajille hyvästä rahasta.




> Sillä Autoliiton taannoisen MAINOStarran mukaan: "Auto - sillä kulkee kaikki".


Toimme vaimon kanssa joskus Lontoosta ikkunatarran jossa on Lontoon bussien pyöreä tunnuskuvio ja Transport for London'in omalla (!) Johnston-fontilla teksti "My Other Car is a Bus". Hykerryttävä ajatus tällaisesta auton takalasissa.  :Very Happy:  

Lisää Lontoon tyylistä design-kamaa löytyy täältä (kuten myös mielenkiintoisia kirjoja):
http://www.ltmuseumshop.co.uk/




> Bussia voitaisiin markkinoida vaikkapa lastaamalla bussi täyteen töihin matkalla olevia bussikuskeja. Ideana siis se, että bussit ovat niin hyvä kulkuväline, että bussikuskit suostuvat vielä kulkemaan bussilla työmatkansakin sen lisksi, että ajavat koko päivän bussilla.


Tämä ajatus sai minut jo valmiiksi hymyilemään. Hyvä konsepti!  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Karkeasti voisin sanoa, että meillä ei juuri ole joukkoliikenteen opetusta saati tutkimusta. Korkeakouluissa tehdään silloin tällöin diplomitöitä joukkoliikenteen alalta, korkeamman tason tutkimus on todella harvinaista. Joukkoliikenteen professuuria ei ole.


Joukkoliikenne on niin monipuolinen ilmiö, että pelkällä alan DI-koulutuksella ei pitkälle päästäisi. Varsinkaan jos tarkoituksena on imitoida menestysreseptejä muualta. Laajempi sosiologinen ja markkinoinnillinen näkemys olisi tarpeen, ei pelkkä tekniikan tuntemus.

Meillä vaan tuntuu olevan niin teknokraattinen kulttuuri tässä suomalaisessa yhteiskunnassa, että vaikka kauppatieteellisistä koulutusyksiköistä valmistuu markkinoinnin asiantuntijoita jatkuvalla syötöllä, niin ei varmaan ko. ihmisille itselleenkään ole tullut mieleen, että töitä löytyisi myös joukkoliikenteen parista. Ja joukkoliikenneihmiset eivät, kuten jo aiemmin todettiin, ole yleensä olleet hirveän avoimia markkinointia kohtaan edes periaatteessa.

Tämän valitusvirren saa vapaasti laittaa sen piikkiin, että meikäläinen sattuu itsekin olemaan markkinointi-ihmisiä, tosin en varsinaisesti mainonnan asiantuntija vaan opiskelin aikoinaan kansainvälistä markkinointia eli lähinnä business-to-business -juttuja.  :Smile:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toimme vaimon kanssa joskus Lontoosta ikkunatarran jossa on Lontoon bussien pyöreä tunnuskuvio ja Transport for London'in omalla (!) Johnston-fontilla teksti "My Other Car is a Bus". Hykerryttävä ajatus tällaisesta auton takalasissa.


Mutta miksi ei "My First Car is a Bus"?

Tai "My preferred car is in Tube".

Mulla tietenkin: "My favourite car is a Tram Car".  :Very Happy: 

Täällä Hesassa panisin kyllä näytille sloganin: Ajaisin mieluiten ratikalla.  :Laughing:  

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Täällä Hesassa panisin kyllä näytille sloganin: Ajaisin mieluiten ratikalla.


Kannatetaan.  :Very Happy:

----------


## teme

> Minusta tämä julkisen kuvan kohotus kannattaisi jakaa muutamaan alalajiin:
> 
> 1) Perusasiat kuntoon -- liput ymmärrettäviksi, karttadesign uusiksi, pysäkit kauniiksi


Joo! En pysty ymmärtämään miksi pysäkkien tai varsinkin asemien mahdollisuuksia ei nähdä. Miksei meillä ole vaikka vuosittaista TAIKin opiskelijoille suunnattua pysäkkisuunnittelu kilpailua? (Kustannus pieni.) Miksei pysäkeillä ole näyttöjä, jossa pyörii vaikka ihan normaali televisio-ohjelma jos ei muuta keksitä? Tai töpseliä, josta voisi ladata kännykän, kannettavan, tms. paremmin miksei näitä ole vaikka junissa? Miten ihmeessä saadaan suunniteltua paikallisjuna-asema niin päin honkia, että laiturilla jolla junaa odotetaan ei ole edes kiskaa? Miksi Leppävaarassa shoppaillaan sisätiloissa, autosta pääsee kastumatta perille, mutta junaa odotellaan ulkosalla? Liiketilan pitäisi alkaa suoraan radasta, niin että laituri on jalkakäytävä.

Ja vielä yksi perusjuttu. Keskiverto tapa-autoilija painaa lähemmäs sata kiloa. Laittaa noita kaksi istumaan vierekkäin bussiin, niin ymmärtää ainakin yhden syyn miksi eivät käytä bussia.




> 2) Mielikuvakampanja -- julkinen liikenne on fiksua ja ennen kaikkea filmaattista


Joku nuorikaunismenestyvä voisi olla hyvä keulakuva, mielellään mies.




> 3) Infotaan paremmin tuotteista, palveluista ja poikkeamista -- kaikessa infossa pitää muistaa suunniteltu graafinen ja mielikuvallinen ilme


Ylipäänsä käytetään oikean alan ihmisiä oikeisiin hommiin. Esim. se matkakorttilaite on sellainen farssi, että en jaksa uskoa että sen kanssa olisi ollut tekemisissä yksikään käytettävyyssuunnittelija. Ihan kuin joku olisi halunnut kerätä kaikki mahdolliset oppikirjavirheet yhteen järjestelmään.




> 4) Tuetaan julkisen liikenteen "brändiä" sopivalla design-kamalla kuten graafisia peruselementtejä toistavilla tarroilla, hiirimatoilla, paidoilla, mukeilla jne. -- saattaa vaikuttaa tyhjänpäiväiseltä, mutta jos tämä onnistuu, niin se on indikaattori siitä, että julkisen liikenteen "brändin" vetovoima on saatu riittävään lentoon. Sitäpaitsi tämä ei maksa paljon, kun tätä tavaraa voi myydä toivottavasti ikionnellisille ostajille hyvästä rahasta.


En tiedä... Sopivassa brändissä HKL:llä yhdistyisi käytännöllisyys ja tyylikkyys, vähän niin kuin Apple. Tai Fiskars. En ymmärrä mainostamisesta mitään, joten en tiedä miten tuollainen rakennetaan, sen tosin olen kuullut että jos tuote ei vastaa millään tavalla brändiä niin ei se pelkkä mainonta sitä yllä pidä. Toisaalta jos niissä pysäkeillä olevissa automaateissa myydään tavaraa (esim. sateenvarjoa olen niistä yrittänyt etsiä) niin voisihin niissä olla joku asiaan kuuluva logo. Joku vanha HKL:n logo voisi olla retrohitti vaikka t-paidassa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Toisaalta jos niissä pysäkeillä olevissa automaateissa myydään tavaraa (esim. sateenvarjoa olen niistä yrittänyt etsiä) niin voisihin niissä olla joku asiaan kuuluva logo. Joku vanha HKL:n logo voisi olla retrohitti vaikka t-paidassa.


Minä myisin tällaista tavaraa esim. HKL:n neuvonnassa tai sitten rautatieasemalla tai asematunnelissa voisi olla minikokoinen "HKL shop", josta näitä saisi. Sekä lisäksi matkamuistomyymälöiden kautta voisi yrittää kaupata, kunhan brändi on ensin kunnossa.

Täytyy myöntää, että tämä on kasvojenkohotusohjelman vähiten tärkeä komponentti. Tällainen oheistavara on kunnon bisnestä ainoastaan jos brändillä on luontaista vetovoimaa, joka pitää ensin luoda muilla keinoin. Mutta jos joillain T-paidoilla, mukeilla ja hiirimatoilla aloittaisi ihan pienesti ja vaatimattomalla valikoimalla / varastolla, niin sitten kun ne rupeavat menemään kuin kuumille kiville, tiedettäisiin että nyt muut toimet tuottavat tulosta.

----------


## Hape

Jani, olen kohdanut vastaavanlaisia matkamuistoja keskisessä Euroopassa, jopa Tukholman raiyioliikennemuseon myymälässä. Idea on mielestäni hyvä.

Muutenkin tuntuu siltä että kaupunkien sisäisen joukkoliikenteen brändi on meillä vielä luomatta. Aivan liian moni pitää itsestäänselvyytenä oman auton käyttöä jopa Hesan sisäisessä liikenteessä. Jos kysyy varsinkin yrityksistä kulkuohjetta, niin saavastaukseksi liian usein ajo-ohjeen, ja kun kysyy ohjetta joukkoliikenteelle, niin vastaus on että ei tiedetä. Valitettavaa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jani, olen kohdanut vastaavanlaisia matkamuistoja keskisessä Euroopassa, jopa Tukholman raiyioliikennemuseon myymälässä. Idea on mielestäni hyvä.
> 
> Muutenkin tuntuu siltä että kaupunkien sisäisen joukkoliikenteen brändi on meillä vielä luomatta.


Helsingissä ja pk-seudulla joukkoliikenteen brändiä ei voi luoda koska toimijoita on liikaa. On YTV, on HKL sitä ja tätä, on VR, on Veolia ja Concordia ja Pohjolan Liikenne, on Spårakoff ja on Sun Lines (Suomenlinnan Lautta). 

Ainoa positiivinen on, että matkaliput ovat jo yhteiset, mutta muu käytäntö ja asiakaspalvelukonsepti eroaa toimijoiden välillä niin paljon että on pitkä matka vielä mihinkään brändiin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Jos kysyy varsinkin yrityksistä kulkuohjetta, niin saavastaukseksi liian usein ajo-ohjeen, ja kun kysyy ohjetta joukkoliikenteelle, niin vastaus on että ei tiedetä. Valitettavaa.


Ja monesti tiedetään väärin. Pahimpia ovat autoliikenteen varaan rakennettujen kauppojen mainokset, joissa sivuhuomautuksena kehuskellaan että pääsee myös näillä ja näillä busseilla. Valitettavan usein listalla on myös sellaisia linjoja, jotka eivät edes kulje kyseisen kaupan aukioloaikana. Se on tietysti autoistuneiden mainostajien omaa sivistymättömyyttä.

Mainoksissa näkee joskus listattavan jo vuosia sitten lopettaneita linjoja tai vanhentuneita linjanumeroita. Tässä voi kyllä vähän narista myös kaupunkien ja YTV:n suuntaan, kun vähän väliä keksitään muutella linjojen numerointisysteemejä sellaisillakin lijoilla, jotka pysyvät entisellään.

Kuinkahan pitkä ikuisuus vielä menee ennen kuin Espoo ja Vantaa pääsevät alemmuuskompleksistaan ja kaikki seudun linjat voidaan numeroida yhtenäiseen sarjaan? Jos "kaupunki-imago" on kiinni yksi- tai kaksinumeroisista bussilinjoista, niin heikoissa kantimissa on.  

Kuinkahan moni autoilija jättää bussivaihtoehdon siksi, että linjanumerot on joka kerta erilaiset? Toki rautateillä ja Stadin raitioteilläkin joskus tapahtuu muutoksia linjatunnuksissa, mutta huomattavasti hillitymmin kuin "päämaaseudulla".

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kuinkahan pitkä ikuisuus vielä menee ennen kuin Espoo ja Vantaa pääsevät alemmuuskompleksistaan ja kaikki seudun linjat voidaan numeroida yhtenäiseen sarjaan?


Valistunut arvaus, että n. vuonna 2015. Silloin suuri osa seutuliikenteestä muuttuu liitynnäksi länsimetrolle ja kehäradan seuduillakin osuus kasvanee. Silloin yhtenäinen numerointi olisi hyvä tavoite ja järkevää.

----------


## ultrix

> Minä myisin tällaista tavaraa esim. HKL:n neuvonnassa tai sitten rautatieasemalla tai asematunnelissa voisi olla minikokoinen "HKL shop", josta näitä saisi. Sekä lisäksi matkamuistomyymälöiden kautta voisi yrittää kaupata, kunhan brändi on ensin kunnossa.


Ainakin HKL:n Rautatientorin palvelupisteestä on saanut seppovepsäläismäistä "tulevaisuuden Stadin metrokartta"-paitaa. Kartassa on nykymetron lisäksi siis vähän vanhentunut Länsimetro Matinkylään + Santiksen ja Pasila-Viikin/Lentoaseman metrot.

----------


## Jussi

> Valistunut arvaus, että n. vuonna 2015. Silloin suuri osa seutuliikenteestä muuttuu liitynnäksi länsimetrolle ja kehäradan seuduillakin osuus kasvanee. Silloin yhtenäinen numerointi olisi hyvä tavoite ja järkevää.


Toisaalta aikaisemmin Turuntietä keskustaan kulkeneet, nyt Leppävaaraan päättyvät linjat muutettiin nimenomaan kolminumeroisista kaksinumeroisiksi. Mielestäni tämä ero numeroinnissa on sikäli hyvä, että oudommallakin seudulla tietää että jos pysäkille tulee kolminumeroinen bussi (mutta ei 500-sarjaa), se on todennäköisesti menossa keskustaan. Ongelmaksi tulevat kuitenkin pysäkit joilla pysähtyvistä seutubusseista osa on tulossa Helsingistä ja osa menossa sinne. Esim. Pitkäjärventiellä Laaksolahdessa 315:n ja 248:n Helsinkiin menevät vuorot kulkevat toisiaan vastaan.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Toisaalta aikaisemmin Turuntietä keskustaan kulkeneet, nyt Leppävaaraan päättyvät linjat muutettiin nimenomaan kolminumeroisista kaksinumeroisiksi.


Totta kai, mutta kun silloin seutulinjoja karsittiin vain pieni osa. Sisäisten linjojen numerointi kolminumeroisesti pitäisi toteuttaa koko seudulla yhtä aikaa, ja se lienee helpointa/järkevintä tehdä vasta, kun länsimetrokin on valmis ja seutulinjasto kokee suurimman remontin mitä ikinä on tehty. Kakkuun voisi lisätä tietysti päälle Espoon kaupunkiradankin.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Mielestäni tämä ero numeroinnissa on sikäli hyvä, että oudommallakin seudulla tietää että jos pysäkille tulee kolminumeroinen bussi (mutta ei 500-sarjaa), se on todennäköisesti menossa keskustaan. Ongelmaksi tulevat kuitenkin pysäkit joilla pysähtyvistä seutubusseista osa on tulossa Helsingistä ja osa menossa sinne. Esim. Pitkäjärventiellä Laaksolahdessa 315:n ja 248:n Helsinkiin menevät vuorot kulkevat toisiaan vastaan.


Siis seudun keskustaan, joka nyt vain sattuu olemaan se Helsingin kaupunkimainen keskusta.

On se kumma, että Helsingin seudulla tämä "sisäinen" ja "seudullinen" numerointi on ongelma, vaikka esim. Ruotsissa toimii yhtenäinen linjanumerointi lääneissä kuntarajoista riippumatta.

Autoilijoiden houkuttelemisessa edes satunnaiseen bussimatkustukseen ei ole ratkaisevaa, onko linjanumero kaksi- vai kolminumeroinen, vaan onko se taas vaihtunut viimekertaisesta. Espoossa ja Vantaalla on muutettu sisäisten linjojen numerointeja ja koko numerointisyteemiä moneen kertaan muutenkin kuin liityntälinjaston yhteydessä.

----------


## kemkim

> Kuinkahan moni autoilija jättää bussivaihtoehdon siksi, että linjanumerot on joka kerta erilaiset? Toki rautateillä ja Stadin raitioteilläkin joskus tapahtuu muutoksia linjatunnuksissa, mutta huomattavasti hillitymmin kuin "päämaaseudulla".


En usko, että kovin moni. Jos on tahtoa käyttää bussia, niin sitten katsotaan reittioppaista sopivat reitit ja nähdään vähän vaivaakin. Jos taas ei ole kiinnostusta bussin käyttöön, ei jakseta nähdä pienintäkään vaivaa, vaan bussivaihtoehdo hylätään mielihyvin pienimmästäkin kiusasta, koska oikeasti sitä ei edes tahdottaisi käyttää, mutta jostain syystä kuitenkin päädytty siihen.

Linjanumerot muuttuvat kuitenkin loppujen lopuksi hyvin harvoin, ainakin HKL:llä. Ja ne linjat pysyvät kuitenkin samoina numeroiden muuttumisesta huolimatta, esimerkiksi Vantaan linjan 84 muutos 61:ksi. Kuinkahan moni jättää autoilun väliin, jos se yleensä käytetty reitti on suljettu ja joutuu kiertämään? Tuskin kovin moni.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> sitten katsotaan reittioppaista sopivat reitit ja nähdään vähän vaivaakin.


Ainakin palkittu ja monien tälläkin foorumilla ylistämä YTV:n reittiopas saattaa pelotella monta mahdollista matkustajaa autoilijaksi. Tai ainakin kuvittelemaan joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä paljon todellisuutta huonommiksi ja epämukavammiksi.

Itse en onneksi pahemmin tarvitse reittiopasta, kun olen pitänyt itseni kohtuullisesti ajan tasalla reiteistä ihan silkkaa uteliaisuuttani. Ja yleensä on huomattavasti nopeampaa selata aikataulukirjaa kuin etsiytyä jonkin koneen ääreen näpyttelemään. Päässälaskukin toimii vielä.

Muutaman kerran olen vilkaissut, mitä kyseinen opas ehdottaa. Ja varsin uskomattomia virityksiä.

Ensinnäkin reitillä, jolla on useita suoria yhteyksiä tunnissa: opas saattaa ehdottaa matkustamaan ensin vähän matkaa yhdellä linjalla ja sitten vaihtamaan toiselle. Kolme minuuttia myöhemmin pääsisi pysäkkiaikataulun mukaan ilman vaihtoa. Ja arvatkaa vain, mitä todellisuudessa usein tapahtuu: suora bussi (eli oppaan tarjoama jatkoyhteys) menee sen bussin ohi, johon opas jonkun hyväuskoisen on neuvonut.

Toinen merkillisyys: opas saattaa kävelyttää jotain tienpätkää edestakaisin (jolloin sen ilmoittama kävelymatka on kaksinkertainen todellisuuteen verrattuna) - pahimmillaan toista kilometriä.

Kolmas kummallisuus: bussilla pääsisi perille asti, mutta opas ehdottaa jäämään muutamaa pysäkkiä aiemmin ja kävelemään useita satoja metrejä. Vaikka bussi kiertääkin muutaman korttelin ympäri ja kävely "oikaisee", niin mieluummin ainakin minä menen bussilla loppuun asti. Ajassakaan kun ei kävellen voita mitään.

Eivätkä nämä tähän lopu. Kokeilkoon jokainen itse ja käyttäköön opasta kuka tykkää. Ehkä se on monia innostanutkin joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta ei se nyt niin mahtava ole kuin kehut ovat antaneet ymmärtää.

Reittiopas ei ainakaan minusta ole tehnyt autoilijaa eikä joukkoliikenteen matkustajaa. Olen "sekakäyttäjä" ihan oppaasta huolimatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kokeilkoon jokainen itse ja käyttäköön opasta kuka tykkää. Ehkä se on monia innostanutkin joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta ei se nyt niin mahtava ole kuin kehut ovat antaneet ymmärtää.


Jollain perusteella muistan lasketun, että reittiopas on kaikkien aikojen paras ja tuottavin joukkoliikenneinvestointi. Eli olisi saatu selville, miten paljon se on lisännyt joukkoliikenteen käyttöä. Ja hyvä, jos niin on.

Oppaan hölmöilystä olen samaa mieltä. Osa sen ongelmista johtuu siitä, että opas perustuu aikataulutietokantaan, mutta meidän joukkoliikenteellemme aikataulut ovat vain viitteellisiä, niitä ei ole velvollisuus noudattaa. Lähtöaikoja yleensä noudatetaan, mutta mahdotontahan aikataulujen noudattaminen täydellisesti onkin, kun ei ole etuuksia. Erityisesti bussiliikenteessä tämä on ongelma, koska niillä ei ole Helmi-järjestelmää, joka edes matkantekoa hidastamalla voisi pitää aikataulut.

Reittiopasta voi kyllä säätää itsekin, joskin harvat siitä ehkä tietävät ja vielä harvempi käyttää. Oletusalgoritmi yrittää optimoida matkaa jonkinlaisin painoarvoin pyrkien lyhimpään matka-aikaan. Mutta voi valita myös vaihtoehdon "lyhin kävelymatka" tai "vähiten vaihtoja". Tai jos tietää, että pääsee ratikalla, voi sulkea pois bussit ja jopa metron.

Antero

----------


## sane

> Oppaan hölmöilystä olen samaa mieltä. Osa sen ongelmista johtuu siitä, että opas perustuu aikataulutietokantaan, mutta meidän joukkoliikenteellemme aikataulut ovat vain viitteellisiä, niitä ei ole velvollisuus noudattaa. Lähtöaikoja yleensä noudatetaan, mutta mahdotontahan aikataulujen noudattaminen täydellisesti onkin, kun ei ole etuuksia. Erityisesti bussiliikenteessä tämä on ongelma, koska niillä ei ole Helmi-järjestelmää, joka edes matkantekoa hidastamalla voisi pitää aikataulut.
> Antero


Tuo nyt ei ole mikään ongelma, jos algoritmit säätää kohdalleen; suorille yhteyksille enemmän painoarvoa, samaten lyhyemmälle kävelymatkalle, mutta kohtuuden rajoissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Ainakin palkittu ja monien tälläkin foorumilla ylistämä YTV:n reittiopas saattaa pelotella monta mahdollista matkustajaa autoilijaksi. Tai ainakin kuvittelemaan joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä paljon todellisuutta huonommiksi ja epämukavammiksi.


Kyllä varmaan sitäkin tapahtuu, mutta enemmän siitä hyötyä on. Jos on joku ennestään tuntematon osoite, niin kyllä huonokin bussireitti on parempi kuin ei mitään. Sitten jos säännöllisesti kulkee jotain reittiä, voi alkaa opiskella linjastoa paremmin. Joskus on vain parasta, kun pääsee matkaan jotain reittiä, vaihtoehtona on usein taksi tai auto jos ei ole tietoa bussireiteistä. Käytännösä olen huomannut, että Reittioppaan reitit ovat usein optimaalisimpia mahdollisia ajallisesti, siitä huolimatta että bussien aikataulut heittelevät. Voihan sieltä valita sitten lisäasetuksista, jos haluaa mennä bussilla mahdollisimman lähelle, vähiten vaihtoja, jättää liityntäliikenteen pois kuvioista ja ottaa vain raideliikennekulkuneuvot mukaan. Aika pitkälti reitin voi räätälöidä itselleen sopivaksi tuolle Reittioppaan rungolle. Ilman lisäasetuksia opas painottaa hieman raideliikennettä, koska se pysyy parhaiten aikataulussaan, ja tämä painotus on monien mieleen. Itse sen sijaan arvostan lyhyintä matka-aikaa ja olen valmis tekemään moniakin vaihtoja sen eteen ja kävelemään aika pitkiä matkoja, jos se on nopeinta.

Ja jos nyt olen jossain Jumbossa vaikka ja tahdon matkustaa Kauklahteen, kyllä kännykän Reittiopas auttaa paljon siinä. Muuten tulisi varmaan mentyä keskustan kautta, joka on hitaampaa useimmiten. Sitten tulisi ajateltua, että autolla pääsisi tämänkin reitin suoraan kehätietä pitkin, jos ei tietäisi vaikka 535:stä tai 540:stä.

----------


## enqvisti

Laitanpa tähän viestiketjuun tämän mainion pohdinnan yksityisautoilun noususta ja tuhosta (englanniksi), joka oli linkitetty yhteen fillarifoorumin viestiketjuun. Varsin tyhjentävä analyysi :Smile: 

http://www.bikereader.com/contributors/misc/gorz.html

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

Käsittääkseni reittiopas on tarkoitettu nimenomaan sellaisten reittien etsimiseen, joita ei päivittäin kulje. Ja kertoohan se satunnaiselle käyttäjälle, että joukkoliikenteelläkin pääsee. (Joissakin tilanteissa tosin saa pelkkiä kävelyehdotuksia.)

Yleensä yksinkertainen on kaunista ja toimivaa. Mutta jos joukkoliikenteeseen saadaan lisää käyttäjiä teknologisilla koukeroilla, niin siitä vaan. Tällainen humanismiin taipuvainen tallaaja vain aina pitää toimivaa liikennettä tärkeämpänä kuin (vihon)viimeisimmän elektroniikan mukaisia oheistoimintoja.

Tuo satunnainen käyttäjä, varsinkaan jos ei ole paikkakuntalainen, ei välttämättä edes tiedä kaikkia kulkuneuvovaihtoehtoja etukäteen. Ei hän ryhdy ensimmäisenä sulkemaan pois kävelyitä tai busseja tai junia, vaan luottaa koneen tarjoavan parhaan mahdollisen yhteyden. Pitäisikö hänen etukäteen tietää sulkea pois kulkuneuvon vaihdot, jos hän ei edes tunne linjaston rakennetta?

Kyllä satunnainen kulkija viimeistään paluumatkalla kummastelee koneen ehdotuksia, jos vaikkapa Hämeentieltä Länsi-Pakilaan matkustaessaan on ensin mennyt Tuusulantien seutulinjalla tai 70V:llä Käskynhaltijantien pysäkille (se hämärä tasku sillan alla) ja siinä odotellut 66A:ta. Kun samalla bussilla pääseekin koko matkan, niin hän kyllä olisi mennessäkin odotellut bussia mieluummin elävässä kaupunkiympäristössä kuin meluisan moottoritien varressa sillan alla. Pitäisikö satunnaisen matkailijan muka arvata reittioppaan suunnittelijan aivoitukset? Vaihdottoman yhteyden olisi saanut valitsemalla perilläoloajan, mutta valitsemalla lähtöajan saakin ensimmäisen teoriassa paikalle tulevan bussin ja parhaimmillaan monta vaihtoa reitillä, jota kulkee suora linja koko matkan.

Jos tuntee järjestelmän ja reitit, niin voihan niillä algoritmeilla kikkailla mielin määrin. Joskus vain tuntuu, että tärkeimmän tarkoituksen (hyviä ehdotuksia harvoin tai ei koskaan matkustetulle reitille) ohella myös leluominaisuudet (ja niiden taakse piilotetut kaupalliset intressit) nousevat pintaan, kun näitä hakujärjestelmiä kehutaan.

Miksi säännöllisesti samalta pysäkiltä samaa reittiä matkustavan pitäisi etsiä "omia lähtöjä" kännykästä tai tietokoneelta tai muista vimpaimista, kun hän tietää ne muutenkin? Jos se saa hänet pysymään joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä, niin ok. Mutta kyllä se niin sanotusti uusavuttomien touhulta tuntuu.

Jos joku autoilija on ylettömän innostunut näpelöimään laitteita, niin hän todennäköisimmin asentaa autoonsa navigaattoreita ja muita "gigapikseleitä". Tuskin hänen ensimmäinen ajatuksensa on mennä pysäkkikatokseen kuvaamaan "unikoodeja" kamerapuhelimellaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Laitanpa tähän viestiketjuun tämän mainion pohdinnan yksityisautoilun noususta ja tuhosta (englanniksi), joka oli linkitetty yhteen fillarifoorumin viestiketjuun. Varsin tyhjentävä analyysi
> 
> http://www.bikereader.com/contributors/misc/gorz.html


Olipa älykäs kirjoitus. Minulle oli hämmästys, että tuo on allekirjoituksen mukaan kirjoitettu jo 1973. Siis ennen öljykriisiä, joka öljyn hinnan vuoksi pani pohtimaan autoilun järkevyyttä. Ei siis autoilun ympäristöhaittojen ja turhuuden vuoksi. Kirjoittaja käsittelee myös kaupunkirakenteen hajoamista, joka sekin on tullut yleiseen keskusteluun vasta vuosituhannen vaihteessa. Kirjoittaja myös kohdistaa kritiikkinsä modernistien funktionaaliseen, toiminnot erikseen sijoittavaan kaupunkiteoriaan, vaikka ei mainitsekaan tuon kaupunkirakenneidean lähdettä eikä edes nimeä. Eikä sitä, että koko idea syntyi innostuksesta autoon.

Niille, jotka eivät jaksa lukea aika pitkää englanninkielistä tekstiä, lyhyt yhteenveto siitä, mitä siinä sanottiin.

Kirjoituksen perusajatus on, että autosta ei ole käyttäjälleen mitään hyötyä, jos kaikilla on auto. Autoon perustuvassa yhteiskunnassa matkustamiseen kuluu enemmän aikaa kuin ilman autoa. Mutta matkustaminen maksaa toisin kuin kävely ja pilaa ympärsitön, toisin kuin kävely. Autosta on hyötyä ainoastaan auto- ja öljyteollisuudelle, josta ihmiset tulevat riippuvaisiksi samalla tavalla kuin elintarvike- ja rakennusteollisuudesta. Kuitenkin auto- ja öljyteollisuus tuhoavat itse oman mahdollisuutensa. Sillä mikään, millä ihmiset on houkuteltu ostamaan ja käyttämään autoa, ei toteudu. Kukaan ei pääse autolla nopeammin kuin muut tai vapaammin kuin muut. Autolla ajaminen ei ole itsenäistä valintaa, vaan jonossa kulkemisen pakkoa ja seisovassa ruuhkassa paikallaan olemisen pakkoa. Kävelijä tai pyöräilijä liikkuu yhtä nopeasti tai nopeammin, halvemmalla sekä vapaana pysähtyä, kääntyä ja valita reittinsä. Ei sillä nopeudella, jota ainoa auto voisi käyttää, mutta yhtä nopeasti kuin autot kaupungissa.

Auton tarve syntyy eriytetystä kaupunkirakenteesta, jossa yksi alue on asumiselle, toinen työpaikoille jne. Alueiden välillä on liian pitkät matkat käveltäväksi. Mutta auto tuhoaa kaupungin. Autot ja ihmiset eivät mahdu asumaan tiiviisti kuten kaupungissa on. Ja tiivis kaupunki täynnä autoja on niin epämukava, että auton vuoksi muutetaan maaseudulle, koska se on mahdollista auton kanssa. Mutta näin kierre jatkuu ja riippuvuus autosta tiukkenee.

Kirjoittajalla ei ole näkökulmaa ympäristön saastumisesta ja ilmaston lämpenemisestä, koska ne eivät olleet vielä 1973 globaaleja ongelmia. Mutta ehkä juuri siksi kirjoitus onkin niin älykäs, koska se käsittelee auton välittömiä vaikutuksia ja ongelmia. Ilmasto- ja saastekysymykset tulevat vasta niiden päälle. Kiihkeimmät autoilun puolustajat eivät ole koskaan myöntäneet, että autoista ei tosiasiassa ole mitään hyötyä tai että ruuhkautuminen ja kaupunkirakenteen hajaantuminen olisivat haittoja. Ilmasto-ongelmaa hekään eivät uskalla kieltää - ainakaan ihan kaikki.

Jospa siis ilmastonmuutoksen vuoksi saataisiin syy palata kaupunkisuunnittelussa kirjoittajan kuvaamin autottomiin ratkaisuihin, niin hyvä edes niin.

Minun on helppo yhtyä kirjoittajan ajatuksiin, koska olen käsitellyt samoja asioita itsekin ja selvittänyt niitä myös Mennäänkö metrolla? -kirjassani.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tällainen humanismiin taipuvainen tallaaja vain aina pitää toimivaa liikennettä tärkeämpänä kuin (vihon)viimeisimmän elektroniikan mukaisia oheistoimintoja.


Olen liikenneinsinööri, oikein diplomi-sellainen, mutta silti olen kanssasi täsmälleen samaa mieltä.

Reittiopas on hyvä, en sitä kiellä ollenkaan. Kun on kerran käytettävissä teknologia, joka puolestasi selaa aikataulut ja kertoo parissa sekunnissa sen, minkä selvittämiseen kolmen eri aikataulukirjan kanssa menee ehkä 10 minuuttia, niin totta kai sellainen pitää olla saatavilla. Ja myös kännykkään, enemmänhän sitä muualla kuin kotona tarvitsee.

Reittioppaita on nykyään lähes joka kaupungissa maailmalla, mutta hyvin olen tullut toimeen ilman niitä turistina. Sillä harvassa ovat olleet ne kaupungit, joiden joukkoliikenne on yhtä sekavaa kuin täällä. Reittikartta on riittänyt. Kun tietää, minne on menossa, kartasta näkee nopeasti sen, mitä sähköinen reittiopas voi kertoa. Mutta ei tarvitse laitetta eikä yhteyttä.

Olennaisia eroja meikäläiseen systeemiin on kaksi. Ensinnä vaihtojen toimivuus. Yöliikennettä lukuun ottamatta en ole joutunut tilanteisiin, joissa on odotettava "jossain" pysäkillä 20-30 minuuttia. Meillähän tätä löytyy keskellä päivää pakollisesta liityntäliikenteestä.

Toiseksi linjasto perustuu selkeisiin yhtenäisiin ja usein läpi kaupungin kulkeviin linjoihin, joita myös kartassa on helppo seurata värikoodilla. Yleensä nämä linjat ovat raiteita. Ja vaikka niiden nimi olisi metro tai U-bahn, niillä pääsee kävellen perille.

Kartta värillisine linjoineen antaa sekä lyhimmän että nopeimman reitin, kun matka-aika ei ole kiinni silloin tällöin kulkevien vuorojen sopimisesta toisiinsa. Ei tarvita muuta algoritmia kuin silmät ja terve järki. Siis kun on toimiva joukkoliikenne.

Tätä kaikkea havainnollistaa oikein hyvin HKL:n linjakartan "bussipuoli". (Ratikkapuoli on ihan jees, siellähän on mannermainen värillinen raitiotiekartta - puolen vuosisadan takaa ja 1930-luvun kaupungin laajuudella.) Oikealla alakulmassa on yöliikennekartta, isompana on päiväliikennekartta. Kummasta on helppo selvittää, millä on jonnekin menossa?

Yöliikennekartassa on mainio luonnos koko seudun selkeän ja yksinkertaisen sekä helposti käytettävän joukkoliikenteen perustaksi. Noille yhteyksille raiteet (ihan sama, onko R, U vai M -raiteita) täydennettynä puuttuvilla poikittaisyhteyksillä. Eikä muuten paljon poikkea päiväkartan sinisten viivojen sekamelskan kattavuudesta. Ja kun nuo raiteet on tehty, keskustasta voikin siivota siniset viivat tarpeettomina pois. Muutama esikaupungeissa toimiva täydentävä bussilinja ei ole pahitteeksi, ja ne on helppo hahmottaa myös kartalla.

Antero

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Mutta ehkä juuri siksi kirjoitus onkin niin älykäs, koska se käsittelee auton välittömiä vaikutuksia ja ongelmia. Ilmasto- ja saastekysymykset tulevat vasta niiden päälle.


Jatkuvasti kasvavan autoilun tukehtuminen omaan mahdottomuuteensa on tosiasia, jota ei mainosmieskään voi peitellä, vaikka miten yrittäisi. Kaikkien aikojen ärsyttävimpään mainokseen (tee ympäristöteko, osta uusi auto) uskoneet tosin eivät taida herätä edes silloin, kun juuttuvat samaan ruuhkaan vanhojen autojensa kanssa.

Kun Helsingin kaupunki Radio Mellannylandin tämänaamuisen jutun mukaan nyt suunnittelee veneiden säilytyksen siirtämistä Kantvikiin pois kaupungin rantoja rumentamasta, niin milloinkahan alkaisi autojen säilyttäminen siirtyä pois katumaisemasta?  :Smile:  

Jos moni on luopumassa veneilystä tuon takia, niin purisiko säilytyspaikan siirto myös autoilijoihin? Veneiden siirrossa voi olla sellainen huono puoli, että veneväki ajelisi sinne Kirkkonummelle tietysti autolla. Mutta mikä ihmeen velvollisuus kaupungilla on antaa katutilaakaan autojen säilytyspaikoiksi?

----------


## teme

Reittiopas tekee mitä se lupaa, etsii nopeimman reitin. Kaikenlaisia verkkopalveluita käyttävänä ja itsekin joidenkin tuottamiseen osallistuvana, pidän sitä itseasiassa harvinaisen selkeänä ja hyvänä. Toisaalta semmoinen viihtyisyysopas olisi ihan mielenkiintoinen projekti, siis sellainen joka ehdottaa jotain vastausta kysymykseen mikä on viehättävin reitti Munkkiniemestä Arabiaan?

----------


## Jussi

> Reittiopas tekee mitä se lupaa, etsii nopeimman reitin. Kaikenlaisia verkkopalveluita käyttävänä ja itsekin joidenkin tuottamiseen osallistuvana, pidän sitä itseasiassa harvinaisen selkeänä ja hyvänä. Toisaalta semmoinen viihtyisyysopas olisi ihan mielenkiintoinen projekti, siis sellainen joka ehdottaa jotain vastausta kysymykseen mikä on viehättävin reitti Munkkiniemestä Arabiaan?


Olisihan sellainen mukava, mutta hankala toteuttaa käytännössä. Ensin jonkun pitäisi päättää mikä on palvelun käyttäjien mielestä viehättävää ja sen jälkeen arvioida jokaisen mahdollisen reitin viehättävyys.

Sen sijaan sitä ihmettelen, ettei reittioppaasta löydy vaihtoehtoa "halvin reitti". Esim. Länsi- ja Itä-Vantaan välillä voi olla nopeampaa kulkea Pasilan kautta junalla, mutta Vantaan sisäisellä bussilla matka tulee halvemmaksi ellei ole seutukautta. Vaikkapa Myyrmäki-Korso välille klo 14 lähtien löytyy oletusasetuksilla vain Pasilan kautta kiertäviä ehdotuksia. Kun ottaa junan pois käytettävistä kulkuneuvoista, löytyy yhtä nopea sisäinen bussivaihtoehto.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos moni on luopumassa veneilystä tuon takia, niin purisiko säilytyspaikan siirto myös autoilijoihin? Veneiden siirrossa voi olla sellainen huono puoli, että veneväki ajelisi sinne Kirkkonummelle tietysti autolla. Mutta mikä ihmeen velvollisuus kaupungilla on antaa katutilaakaan autojen säilytyspaikoiksi?


Ottamatta kantaa siihen että onko erityisen fiksua pakottaa helsinkiläiset veneilijät siirtää veneensä Kirkkonummelle, niin kyllä useimmille autoilijalle auto on pelkkä käyttöesine, ei huvitteluvehje. 

Jos jokin paikka on luonteeltaan sellainen että autoja sinne mahtuu vain rajoitetusti, tai autot eivät sinne kerta kaikkiaan sovi, niin onhan autoilua siellä tietenkin rajoitettava, tai kiellettävä kokonaan. Fiksu vastuuntuntoinen  autoilija ymmärtää kyllä silloin mistä on kyse ja ymmärtää pysyä autonsa kanssa poissa sellaisista paikoista. 

Tuleehan pakosta valinta eteen, jos autojen säilytyksen kanssa tulee ongelmia, minne sitä suuntaa matkansa. Auton omistamisen tuntuva vaikeuttaminen kantakaupungissa ja sen tuntumassa johtaisi vain syventäisi vain sitä kierrettä, että lapsiperheet muuttavat joukolla Nurmijärveille ja vastaaviin paikkoihin, kaupunkiin jäädessä vain sinkkuja, eläkeläisiä ja maahanmuuttajia, jotk aeivät harrasta sellaisia harrastuksia joihin tarvitaan auto. 

Helsingissä ja suomalaisissa kaupungeissa ei ole otettu käyttöön kaikkia niitä keinoja joila autojen säilytys voitaisiin ratkaista tiheään rakennetuilla alueilla. Esim ent. Neuvostoliiton suurkaupungeissa autoja ei säilytetä niin paljon kaduilla tai talojen pihoilla, vaan autonomsistajat vuokraavat itselleen ymmärtääkseni aika pienellä rahalla pieniä peltisiä autotalleja jotka on keskitetty "autotallikyliksi" muutamin paikkoihin kaupungin laitamille.  

Helsingissä se voisi olla vähän esteettisemmin toteutettu, mutta kuitenkin sillä periatteella että autotallit eivät ole kantakaupungissa, vaan autotallikylä olisi teollisuusalueilla tyyliin Tattarisuo, Metsälä ja Konala. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Miksi säännöllisesti samalta pysäkiltä samaa reittiä matkustavan pitäisi etsiä "omia lähtöjä" kännykästä tai tietokoneelta tai muista vimpaimista, kun hän tietää ne muutenkin? Jos se saa hänet pysymään joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä, niin ok. Mutta kyllä se niin sanotusti uusavuttomien touhulta tuntuu.


Jos hän matkustaa aina samaan aikaan samaa reittiä, ei hän sitä reittiopasta tarvitse. Kuitenkin vaikkapa työpäivän jälkeen hän voi yllättäen haluta käydä vaikkapa ystävällään ja reittiopas löytää hänelle sopivan reitin juuri siihen aikaan, kun hän on lähdössä. Poikittaisyhteyksien ollessa kyseessä reittiopas on kullanarvoinen, kun poikittaislinjat kulkevat harvemmin ja niillä on lukuisia sopivia yhdistelmiä tarjolla eri reittien kautta. Sellaiselle ihmiselle, jonka elämässä samat asiat tapahtuvat aina samaan aikaan samassa paikassa, reittioppaalla ei ole käyttöä kuin satunnaisesti.

Haluaisin matkustaa vaikka nyt Sörnäisistä Puistolaan. Tiedän, että sinne menee 75, 73, sitten pääsee myös jollain kulkupelillä (50, 505, 7A, 22, 58, 58B) Pasilaan ja siitä junalla, tämän lisäksi bussi 70V+75A, 70+76B ja 77+75A. Olisi aivan mahdotonta muistaa näitä aikatauluja ulkoa ja mieluummin lähden heti kuin mahdollista, vaikka matka olisi vaihdollinen, kuin odotan suoraa bussia jolla olisin myöhemmin perillä.

Syyt reittioppaan käyttöön minulla ovat vaivattomuus ja se, että säästän aikaa kun saan tietää parhaimmat reitit, enkä turhia mutkittele matkoillani, kun saan tietää parhaimmat aikataulut. Autolla ei niinkään tarvitse navigaattoria, koska autoteillä ei ole aikatauluja, mutta pääkaupunkiseudulla joukkoliikennepuolella on niin paljon eri yhdistelmiä, että ei niitä yksinkertaisesti ole mahdollista hallita pään sisällä varsinkin kun eri päivinä ja vuodenaikoina on eri aikataulut. Enkä näe siinä järkeäkään opetella turhan takia aikatauluja, ihmisen muisti kun on pettäväinen.

----------


## kemkim

> Sen sijaan sitä ihmettelen, ettei reittioppaasta löydy vaihtoehtoa "halvin reitti". Esim. Länsi- ja Itä-Vantaan välillä voi olla nopeampaa kulkea Pasilan kautta junalla, mutta Vantaan sisäisellä bussilla matka tulee halvemmaksi ellei ole seutukautta.


Tämä on meidän seudun joukkoliikenteen iso vika, nämä älyttömät tariffirajat jotka pakottavat matkustamaan hitaampaa reittiä, koska nopein ja mukavin reitti (juna) on kalliimpi. Puoli kaupunkia kiertävällä helteisellä Ikaruksella pääsee halvemmalla. Jotain tolkkua pitäisi tähän tariffijärjestelmään saada.

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingissä se voisi olla vähän esteettisemmin toteutettu, mutta kuitenkin sillä periatteella että autotallit eivät ole kantakaupungissa, vaan autotallikylä olisi teollisuusalueilla tyyliin Tattarisuo, Metsälä ja Konala.


Voitaisiin myös valita joku keskeinen joukkoliikenteen paikka ja rakentaa sinne tällainen keskitetty autovarasto. Kaupungissa kun ei autoa päivittäin tarvitse, mutta monet tykkäävät sitä pitää, niin tällainen voisi olla kätevä. Tosin en tiedä, näkisivätkö ihmiset mielekkäämpänä sitten luopua autosta kokonaan ja vuokrata sitä City Car Clubin tapaisesta paikasta, jos auto ei olisi omassa kellarissa/pihalla.

----------


## Resiina

12.07.2007 Suomenmaa lehdessä oli pekkarisen haastattelu



> *Pekkarinen kannattaa alueellisia tiemaksuja* 
> 
> Vähäisestä kulutuksesta palkitaan sekä autoilussa että kotitalouksissa.
> 
> Kauppa- ja teollisuusministeri Mauri Pekkarinen (kesk.) kertoo, että autoilijoita voidaan tulevaisuudessa verottaa sen mukaan, missä päin Suomea he ajavat. Satelliittipaikannukseen perustuva verotusta on selvitelty jo monen vuoden ajan.
> 
>  Se on täysin mahdollista ottaa käyttöön Suomessa. Teoriassa idea olisi se, että siellä missä julkisia liikennevälineitä ei ole, ajetuista kilometreistä perittäisiin vähemmän veroja kuin siellä, missä niitä on. Paikallinen järjestelmä voisi kerran kuukaudessa tai vuodessa kertoa, missä olet kilometrisi ajanut ja vero voi määräytyä sen mukaan.
> 
> Kotitalousenergiankäytössä tullaan myös menemään uusiin järjestelmiin, jotka seuraavat kokonaiskulutusta.
> ...


Lähde http://www.suomenmaa.fi/Uutiset.html

----------


## kemkim

> 12.07.2007 Suomenmaa lehdessä oli pekkarisen haastattelu


Mielenkiintoista! Pekkarinenhan tuntuu ottavan esille näitä liikenteen ympäristöasioita ihan urakalla. Hyvä, että edes Pekkarinen, jos Vehviläisellä ei ole siihen kiinnostusta.

----------


## teme

Muuten oikean kuuloinen, mutta tämä askarruttaa:



> ...suurempipäästöisiä ja vanhempia autoja omistavien pienituloisten ei haluta kärsivän veroratkaisuista.


Pessimistinen arvaus: Ohjausvaikutus on sitä suurempi mitä pienemmät tulot, ylipäänsä tuollainen poikkeus on karmea porsaanreikä ja hankala toteuttaa. Luulenpa, että tämä parhaaseen keputyyliin saadaan jotenkin sidottua asuinkuntaan, kannustaa nimittäin tehokkaasti siirtämään kirjat ja verotulot mökkikuntaan...

Optimistinen arvaus: Autoveroa peritään progressiivisesti. Tämä on harvinaisen vinkeä idea, ja erittäin originaalia. Esim. Yhdysvalloissa osa demokraateista vastustaa korkeampia polttoaineveroja nimenomaan sen takia, että se on tasavero eli sorsii köyhiä. Jos olisi tapa verottaa autoilua progressiivisesti, heidät luultavasti saataisiin sellaisen veron taakse. Ja meillähän itseasiassa on jo yksi progressiivinen autovero, eli työsuhdeauton verotusarvo. Tehdään samoin, sen sijaan että peritään kilometrimaksuja suoraan, niin lisätään ne verotettavaan ansiotuloon. Alla teknisemmin:

Autolijalle kertyneet kilometrimaksut suoraan veloitettuina eli N, arvataan 0,10e/km. Suomalaisen keskimääräisen rajaveroprosentilla eli r, arvataan r=40%. Verotuloneutraali muunnos ansiotuloksi M = N/r = N/0,40=2,5N eli ansiotuloon lisättävä maksu M=0,25e/km.

Tämä on vielä pelkkää maksutapakikkailua, mutta ero tuleekin tässä: Meillä on suurituloinen joka ajaa 10 000km/v eli M=2500. Rajavero on jo tuollaiselle 4500 euron kuukausitulolla noin 55%, eli suurituloisemme maksaa tästä lystistä 2500*0,55= 1375 euroa vuodessa.

Toisaalta vastaava pienituloinen jolla rajavero on esim. 25%, maksaa 2500*25%=625 euroa vuodessa samoista kilometreistä.

Mitään syytä tehdä eri poikkeusta työajoon ei ole. Meillä on jo työmatkavähennys.

Sitäpaitsi parhaaseen keputyyliin, tämä osuu nimenomaan Helsinkiin jossa perittäneen korkeampia kilometrimaksuja ja lisäksi tulot on suuremmat. Toisaalta täällä on joukkoliikenne todellinen vaihtoehto ja tuosta summasta tulee vajaa puolet kaupungille (17,5% tuosta rajaverosta on kunnallisveroa, eli 17,5%/40%=44%) eli kyllä tuon kestää, mutta saisi sieltä valtiolta tulla vähän ratarahaakin vastineeksi.

----------


## vristo

Ministeri Pekkarinen tyrmää heti ajatuksensa Hesarissa: Pekkarinen: En ehdota satelliittijärjestelmää autojen verotukseen

----------


## teme

> Ministeri Pekkarinen tyrmää heti ajatuksensa Hesarissa: Pekkarinen: En ehdota satelliittijärjestelmää autojen verotukseen


Ja minä kun kerkisin jo innostua, tekisi mieli sanoa että kepu pettää aina, mutta kun se oli Suomenmaan haastattelu...




> Pekkarisen mukaan kyseinen teknologia voisi kyllä teoriassa ja joskus tulevaisuudessa tarjota keinoja sekä uudenmuotoisten "tietullien" käyttöön ottamiseen että verojen ja maksujen erilaistamiseen sen mukaan, missä ajo on suoritettu. Auton tai polttoaineen verotusta voitaisiin esimerkiksi keventää sellaisilla alueilla, joilla joukkoliikennettä on vähän.


Katso pessimistinen tulkinta yllä. Subventoidako syrjäkyliä nimellisenä asuinpaikkana vai ajamista mahdollisimman kauaksi halvemman polttoaineen perään, vai kenties kumpaakin? Ja tämä auttaa ympäristöä, tai edes liikennepolitiikka, miten?




> "En missään tapauksessa ole ehdottanut enkä ehdota satelliittipaikannusta kohta tehtävien ratkaisujen perustaksi. Enkä liioin usko, että se ko. teknologia olisi esimerkiksi tällä vaalikaudella valmis", Pekkarinen toteaa.


Ei niin olekaan, mutta tuossa järjestelmessä ei ole mitään mitä ei voitaisi toteuttaa ihan kännykälle ja tukiasemiin perustuvalla paikannuksella. Ei verottajan tarvitse tietää metrilleen missä se auto on.




> Pekkarisen mukaan vanhoille autoille tulisi kuitenkin tarjota vähintään useiden vuosien mittainen siirtymäaika. Näin siksi, että uudistus ei rankaisisi kohtuuttoman paljon pienituloisia vanhan auton omistajia.


Joo, subventoidaan sitten sitä että vanha ja saastuttava auto vaihdetaan vielä vanhempaan ja saastuttavampaan.

Saatanan tunarit, niin kuin eräs kepulainen tapasi todeta.

----------


## Ilmari Syrjälä

> Yöliikennekartassa on mainio luonnos koko seudun selkeän ja yksinkertaisen sekä helposti käytettävän joukkoliikenteen perustaksi. Noille yhteyksille raiteet (ihan sama, onko R, U vai M -raiteita) täydennettynä puuttuvilla poikittaisyhteyksillä... Muutama esikaupungeissa toimiva täydentävä bussilinja ei ole pahitteeksi, ja ne on helppo hahmottaa myös kartalla.


On niin hyvä ehdotus, että sietäisi toteuttaa heti. Kun vielä saadaan niiden bussienkin pysäkkiajat vaihtopysäkeillä luotettaviksi. Silloin poistuu reittioppaastakin se piirre, josta ärtymykseni kyseistä opasta kohtaan pohjimmiltaan kumpuaa:




> HUOM! Tulokset perustuvat arvioituihin ajoaikoihin. Ehdotetun yhteyden toteutumista ei voida taata.


Juuri tästä syystä olen joskus valinnut vaihdottoman yhteyden, vaikka vaihdollinen näyttäisi olevan vähän nopeampi. Tämä on nimenomaan bussien ongelma. Raideliikenteessä ei vaihtoyhteys mene ennen aikojaan. Vaihtaminen sinänsä ei minua rasita.




> Tämä on meidän seudun joukkoliikenteen iso vika, nämä älyttömät tariffirajat jotka pakottavat matkustamaan hitaampaa reittiä, koska nopein ja mukavin reitti (juna) on kalliimpi. Puoli kaupunkia kiertävällä helteisellä Ikaruksella pääsee halvemmalla. Jotain tolkkua pitäisi tähän tariffijärjestelmään saada.


Tanskan pääkaupunkiseudulla vasta hauska tariffi on, kun sama matka voi olla eri hintainen paluusuuntaan. Mutta sikäläinen reittiopas kertookin matkan hinnan kerta-, sarja- ja kausilipulla.

Ihan hyvä, että YTV:lläkin on reittiopas. Mutta ei se tosiaan niin ainutlaatuinen ole eikä maailman täydellisin. Enpä minäkään aikatauluja ole ulkoa opetellut, sillä niin eri aikoihin ja paikkoihin matkustamiseni eri päivinä suuntautuu. Mutta kyllä "kotilinjan" aikataulun pääpiirteet tarttuvat päähän, vaikkei tarkkoja minuuttilukemia edes yritä muistaa ulkoa.

----------


## ultrix

> Pessimistinen arvaus: Ohjausvaikutus on sitä suurempi mitä pienemmät tulot, ylipäänsä tuollainen poikkeus on karmea porsaanreikä ja hankala toteuttaa. Luulenpa, että tämä parhaaseen keputyyliin saadaan jotenkin sidottua asuinkuntaan, kannustaa nimittäin tehokkaasti siirtämään kirjat ja verotulot mökkikuntaan...


Kotikuntalain 2 §:




> *Kotikunta*
> 
> Henkilön kotikunta on jäljempänä tässä laissa säädetyin poikkeuksin* se kunta, jossa hän asuu*. Vastasyntyneen lapsen kotikunta on se kunta, jossa hänen äidillään on kotikunta lapsen syntyessä.
> 
> Jos henkilöllä on käytössään useampia asuntoja tai jos hänellä ei ole käytössään asuntoa lainkaan, hänen kotikuntansa on *se kunta, jota hän perhesuhteidensa, toimeentulonsa tai muiden vastaavien seikkojen johdosta itse pitää kotikuntanaan ja johon hänellä on edellä mainittujen seikkojen perusteella kiinteä yhteys*.
> 
> Jos henkilön omaa käsitystä kotikunnastaan ei ole voitu selvittää, hänen kotikuntansa on se kunta, johon hänellä on katsottava olevan kiintein yhteys asumisensa, perhesuhteidensa, toimeentulonsa ja muiden vastaavien seikkojen johdosta.



Eli mökkikunta ei voi olla kotikunta, ellei sitä voida pitää ensisijaisena asuntona esim. työssäkäynnin ja muun perheen asumisen kannalta. Siis jos muu perhe asuu mökillä ja/tai työpaikka on varsinaista mökkiä lähempänä, mökkikunta voidaan katsoa kotikunnaksi. Siinä tapauksessa sitten kaupunkiasunto tmv. on "vapaa-ajan asunto".

----------


## kemkim

> Eli mökkikunta ei voi olla kotikunta, ellei sitä voida pitää ensisijaisena asuntona esim. työssäkäynnin ja muun perheen asumisen kannalta. Siis jos muu perhe asuu mökillä ja/tai työpaikka on varsinaista mökkiä lähempänä, mökkikunta voidaan katsoa kotikunnaksi. Siinä tapauksessa sitten kaupunkiasunto tmv. on "vapaa-ajan asunto".


Eiköhän se kotikuntajuttu ole hoidettavissa sillä, että siirtää vain kirjat mökkikuntaan. Ainahan voi paperilla asua missä vaan ja sen mukaan menevät sitten kunnallisverot ja siitä kunnasta saa palvelut. Tietyn aikaa saa asua eri kunnassa kuin missä on kirjoilla, esimerkiksi opiskelijoita kannustetaan pitämään kirjansa kotikunnassaan vaikka muuttaisivatkin muualle. En tiedä, valvotaanko tätä sitten miten.

----------


## ultrix

No, ote kotikuntalain 3 §:sta




> Kotikunnan muuttumista koskevat rajoitukset
> 
> Henkilön kotikunta ei muutu, jos hänen asumisensa toisessa kunnassa johtuu pääasiassa:
> 
> 1) enintään yhden vuoden kestävästä työtehtävästä, opiskelusta, sairaudesta tai muusta näihin rinnastettavasta syystä; [...]



Kotikuntalain rikkomisesta on olemassa ennakkotapauksia, joissa kotikunnaksi on määrätty se kunta, jossa tosiasiallisesti asuu.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Heitänpä oman versioni tähän että haluanko ajaa autolla vai onko minun pakko.
Työmatkani on autolla kuljettaessa n.2.7km ja 5-7min suuntaansa. Bussilla se on aika sama matkan pituudessa ja ajassa 19-21min sisältäen kävelyt pysäkille ja pysäkiltä. Kävellen matka olisi 1.5km. Piirsin tuohon karttaan eri mahdollisuudet että miten pääsisin kotoa töihin. 

(1)Koti
(2)Työpaikka
Sininen viiva on reitti mitä ajan autolla, punainen viiva on reitti mitä bussit 1 ja 3 kulkevat ja punaiset pallot pysäkkejä. Musta viiva on lyhin reitti kävellä työpaikalleni. 

Pidän autolla ajamisesta, myöskin työmatkojeni ajamisesta, syystä että pääsen herättämään puoli Kevätkumpua minun 6-syl.2.4Dsl-Volvollani  :Wink: 

Entäs bussin käyttö sitten, tutkitaanpas aikatauluja
Työvuoroni ovat 6-14 ja 14-22.
Linja 3 K3:sta 05.30 eli pääsen aamulla töihin. Aamuvuorosta pääsen kyllä kotiin bussilla ja kotoa pääsen iltavuoroon kyllä. Mutta miten käykään iltavuorosta pois pääseminen, 21.45 Linja 1 Torilta Sairaalalle. Bussi ehtii mennä ennenkuin kerkeän pysäkille.

Käveleminen olisi myös mahdollista mutta niin kauan kuin on moottorikyyti tarjolla, en kävelyyn aio turvautua. Ja toisekseen työssäni joutuu kävelemään 8h työpäivän aikana sen verran paljon ettei sitä edes huvita enää kävellä kotiin töistä.

Eli melkein kallistuu minun kohdalla siihen että on pakko käyttää autoa syistä tai toisista.

Näin täällä...

----------


## kemkim

> Työmatkani on autolla kuljettaessa n.2.7km ja 5-7min suuntaansa. Bussilla se on aika sama matkan pituudessa ja ajassa 19-21min sisältäen kävelyt pysäkille ja pysäkiltä. Kävellen matka olisi 1.5km.


Niin lyhyt matka on tuo kävellä, että kyllä itse ainakin kävelisin tuon. Kuten olen vastaavan pituisen matkan kävellytkin usein täällä kantakaupungilla. Tai pyöräilisin. Jos haluaisin kulkea hikoilematta, hommaisin sähköpyörän ja polkisin sillä vaivatta ja nopeasti. Autoa en noin lyhyeen työmatkaan viitsisi käyttää, talvella varsinkin menisi paljon aikaa ikkunoiden raapimiseen ja auton lämmittelyyn, siinä ajassa olisi jo perillä muilla kulkuvälineillä.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Niin lyhyt matka on tuo kävellä, että kyllä itse ainakin kävelisin tuon. Kuten olen vastaavan pituisen matkan kävellytkin usein täällä kantakaupungilla. Tai pyöräilisin. Jos haluaisin kulkea hikoilematta, hommaisin sähköpyörän ja polkisin sillä vaivatta ja nopeasti. Autoa en noin lyhyeen työmatkaan viitsisi käyttää, talvella varsinkin menisi paljon aikaa ikkunoiden raapimiseen ja auton lämmittelyyn, siinä ajassa olisi jo perillä muilla kulkuvälineillä.


Onhan se lyhyt matka mutta autolla menee nopeammin ja helpommin.

----------


## kemkim

> Onhan se lyhyt matka mutta autolla menee nopeammin ja helpommin.


No, onhan tuo ainakin terveempää mennä 1,5 km työmatkaa, kuin monet ajavat sieltä Porvoosta aina Helsinkiinkin asti. Se alkaa olla jo ylipitkä työmatka.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> No, onhan tuo ainakin terveempää mennä 1,5 km työmatkaa, kuin monet ajavat sieltä Porvoosta aina Helsinkiinkin asti. Se alkaa olla jo ylipitkä työmatka.


Minäkin kuuluin niihin jotka suhasivat töihin pk-seudulle.
Porvoo-Helsinki(Ilmala) väliä alkuun bussilla ja sittemmin autolla. Sitten työpaikan vaihdoksen jälkeen väliä Porvoo-Vantaa(Valimotie). Bussilla oli mukava mennä mutta esim. jälkimmäiseen työpaikkaani Vantaalla ei aina päässyt bussilla kun työt alkoivat aamulla klo 04.

----------


## Albert

> Käveleminen olisi myös mahdollista mutta niin kauan kuin on moottorikyyti tarjolla, en kävelyyn aio turvautua. Ja toisekseen työssäni joutuu kävelemään 8h työpäivän aikana sen verran paljon ettei sitä edes huvita enää kävellä kotiin töistä.
> Näin täällä...


Minä ymmärrän tuon erinomaisen hyvin. Nimim. päälle viiskymppinen jalkatyöläinen.
Minun kotimatkani toiden jälkeen alkaa 22.20-22.40 ja on  Helsingin sisäinen vähän päälle 10 km (suorinta reittiä). Joukkoliikenteellä matka kestää 50min  - 1h25min. Tähän ei ole laskettu sitä, että jos ensimmäinen bussi meni jo, niin seuraavaa saapi odottaa 22 min. 
Henkilöautolla hoidan matkan 15 minuutissa, talvella pahimmillaan 25 minuutissa. Eihän minun ole pakko käyttää autoa, mutta arvatkaapa käytänkö?

----------


## Jussi

> Onhan se lyhyt matka mutta autolla menee nopeammin ja helpommin.


Itse kulkisin tuollaisen matkan suurimman osan vuotta ehdottomasti pyörällä. Matka-aika samaa luokkaa kuin autolla, ja kustannukset murto-osa.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Poikkeuksia toki minullakin on joskus ja en kulje omalla D6-Volvollani töistä kotiin tai vastoinpäin ja suosin muita kulkuneuvoja työmatkojeni suhteen niinkuin monesti seuraavanlaista: kuvalinkki

 :Wink:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kun nyt päästiin tähän kävelykeskusteluun (uusi ketju?  :Wink: ), mainitsen tähän Bussiterminaalin työmatkaan liittyen, että minä kävelen aina Helsingin Harjusta keskustaan. Reittioppaan mukaan Porvoonkatu - Rautatientori on 2,3 km, minun reitti radanvartta pitkin  :Smile:  on vähän reilusti. Aikaa tähän tuhlautuu hieman yli 20 minuuttia. Syy kävelyyni on puhtaasti piheys, vastaava matka ratikalla on jopa kuukausilipulla mielestäni liian kallis, ja muualle ei minun pahemmin tarvitse mennä. Noh, joskus vierailen vanhempieni luona Vartioharjussa.

Albertin lausetta varioiden: Eihän minun ole pakko käyttää metroa, mutta arvatkaapa käytänkö?

Ja vastaan itse tähän: Tuskin koskaan muulloin kuin illalla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Työmatkani on autolla kuljettaessa n.2.7km ja 5-7min suuntaansa. Bussilla se on aika sama matkan pituudessa ja ajassa 19-21min sisältäen kävelyt pysäkille ja pysäkiltä. Kävellen matka olisi 1.5km.


Tuntuu olevan kaikki kovin suhteellista.

Minä asun erään joukkoliikenneoperaattorin mainoslauseen mukaan Euroopan parhaan joukkoliikenteen palvelualueella. Ja sen operaattorin mielestä parhaan, mitä sillä on tarjota: metron!

Itäkeskuksen metroasemalle on 1,3 km ja Puotilaan 1,1 km - kävellen. Bussilla tai henkilöautolla pääsen Itäkeskukseen vähän pidempää reittiä, kestää 6 min. En siis ole silloin suinkaan perillä, vaan päässyt vasta matkani alkuun.

Jos ajattelisin kuten Bussiterminaali, niin miksi käyttäisin joukkoliikennettä koskaan ja ollenkaan, kun edes alkuun pääseminen on yhtä "hankalaa" kuin Bussiterminaalin koko työmatka.

En tunne Bussiterminaalin elinympäristön olosuhteita. Mutta jos siellä kaikki ajattelevat ja käyttäytyvät samoin, niin turhaahan sitten on ylläpitää joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan. Silloin on vain syytä nauttia siitä, että asuntokaduilla on jatkuva autoliikenne ja meteli ja vanhemmat pelkäävät lastensa jäämistä auton alle. Jos halutaan ajaa autolla kävelymatkat, niin sitten on hyväksyttävä myös autoilun haitat.

Kuten sanoin, en tunne Bussiterminaalin olosuhteita, mutta täältä Hesasta on yksi oikein hyvä esimerkki. Vanhalla omakotialueella tapeltiin tai tapellaan ehkä edelleenkin siitä, kenellä on oikeus saada rauha autoilun haitoista ja kuka kärsiköön kaikkien puolesta. Sillä jokainen haluaa ajaa kaikki matkansa autolla, mutta jokainen haluaa, että se oma kotikatu pitää sulkea läpiajolta, kun autoista on niin mahdoton haitta ja niitä on jokaisen ihan pakko käyttää.

Sanopa Bussiterminaali sinä, mikä sinusta on tuollaiseen tilanteeseen oikea ratkaisu.

Antero

----------


## sane

Otetaan esimerkki omalta asuinalueelta, 5-6km Oulun keskustasta. Bussipysäkki on tuossa ~50m päässä, näin kesäisin bussi kulkee tunnin välein, talvisin puolen. Jos matka suuntautuu keskustaan päin, bussilla matkaan menee ~20min + kävelyt, autolla ~10min + kävelyt, pyörällä 10-15min, ja rullaluistimilla 18-25min. Ei hirveenä huvita bussia käyttää, yleensä tulee mentyä pyörällä tai luistimilla näin kesäisin, sateella ehkä autolla. Talvisin enimmäkseen autolla, mutta myös pyörä tulee silloin kyseeseen.

----------


## kemkim

> Otetaan esimerkki omalta asuinalueelta, 5-6km Oulun keskustasta. Bussipysäkki on tuossa ~50m päässä, näin kesäisin bussi kulkee tunnin välein, talvisin puolen.


Puoli tuntia on mielestäni ihan siedettävä vuoroväli bussille talvella pientaloalueella, sillä pääsee töihin ja takaisin kohtuuodotuksilla. Tunti on jo liikaa, mutta kesällähän voi kulkea muillakin tavoilla, pyörällä vaikkapa. Kerrostaloalueella vuorovälin pitäisi mielestäni olla vähintään 20 minuuttia.

----------


## sane

> Puoli tuntia on mielestäni ihan siedettävä vuoroväli bussille talvella pientaloalueella, sillä pääsee töihin ja takaisin kohtuuodotuksilla. Tunti on jo liikaa, mutta kesällähän voi kulkea muillakin tavoilla, pyörällä vaikkapa. Kerrostaloalueella vuorovälin pitäisi mielestäni olla vähintään 20 minuuttia.


Kerrostaloalue on tästä omakotialueesta parin sadan metrin päässä, muutamaa pysäkkiä kauempana. Ja lisäksi kertamaksuhinta on hirvittävä (2.7e), jolla tehokkaasti karistetaan pois "kokeilijat".

----------


## kemkim

> Kerrostaloalue on tästä omakotialueesta parin sadan metrin päässä, muutamaa pysäkkiä kauempana. Ja lisäksi kertamaksuhinta on hirvittävä (2.7e), jolla tehokkaasti karistetaan pois "kokeilijat".


En nyt tiedä, onko 2.70 euroa niin paha. Vantaalla on 2.40 ja liput käyvät hyvin kaupaksi. Ihmiset ovat nykyään niin varakkaita, että 300 000 euron pientalon rinnalla parin euron bussilippu ei tunnu missään ja taulutv:itä ostellaan harva se päivä. Köyhillä taas ei olisi varaa bussiin, vaikka miten halpa olisi lippu, vaan polkupyörällä ja kävellen kuljetaan. Oulussa varmasti vaikuttaa bussilinjojen järjestämiseen myös se, että keskustan toimintoja on hajautettu mm. Kempeleen Zeppeliniin ja yliopistokin on kauempana keskustasta. Liikennevirrat hajautuvat liikaa ja kaupunki on suunniteltu autoille keskustaa lukuunottamatta. Keskeisiä toimintoja pitäisi sijoittaa keskustaan ja alkaa antaa edes Tampereen tasoista subventiota, niin tilanne parantuisi. Asuinalueilla pitäisi avata katuja läpiajoon, vaikka sitten vain busseille. Ruuhka-ajan moottoritievuoroja tulisi perustaa kauempana oleville alueille.

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Tuntuu olevan kaikki kovin suhteellista.


Kaikki on suhteellista




> Jos ajattelisin kuten Bussiterminaali, niin miksi käyttäisin joukkoliikennettä koskaan ja ollenkaan, kun edes alkuun pääseminen on yhtä "hankalaa" kuin Bussiterminaalin koko työmatka.


Miksi luulet että työmatkani on hankala kun teen sen henkilöautolla?




> En tunne Bussiterminaalin elinympäristön olosuhteita. Mutta jos siellä kaikki ajattelevat ja käyttäytyvät samoin, niin turhaahan sitten on ylläpitää joukkoliikennettä ollenkaan. Silloin on vain syytä nauttia siitä, että asuntokaduilla on jatkuva autoliikenne ja meteli ja vanhemmat pelkäävät lastensa jäämistä auton alle. Jos halutaan ajaa autolla kävelymatkat, niin sitten on hyväksyttävä myös autoilun haitat.


Elinympäristöstäni: ne käyttävät bussia joiden on ihan ehdoton pakko. Meidänkin talossa monilla on kaksi autoa jopa, niinkuin allekirjoittaneen taloudessa myös.
Mutta eipä täällä kukaan valitakaan autoilusta(pl. mun roska-auto)  :Smile: 




> Kuten sanoin, en tunne Bussiterminaalin olosuhteita, mutta täältä Hesasta on yksi oikein hyvä esimerkki. Vanhalla omakotialueella tapeltiin tai tapellaan ehkä edelleenkin siitä, kenellä on oikeus saada rauha autoilun haitoista ja kuka kärsiköön kaikkien puolesta. Sillä jokainen haluaa ajaa kaikki matkansa autolla, mutta jokainen haluaa, että se oma kotikatu pitää sulkea läpiajolta, kun autoista on niin mahdoton haitta ja niitä on jokaisen ihan pakko käyttää.
> 
> Sanopa Bussiterminaali sinä, mikä sinusta on tuollaiseen tilanteeseen oikea ratkaisu.


Onko tuohon oikeaa ratkaisua edes kun noi ei näytä tietävän itsekään et mitä ne haluaa? Mun puolesta tapelkoot ihan rauhassa jos eivät osaa päättää että kumpaa halutaan enemmän.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko tuohon oikeaa ratkaisua edes kun noi ei näytä tietävän itsekään et mitä ne haluaa? Mun puolesta tapelkoot ihan rauhassa jos eivät osaa päättää että kumpaa halutaan enemmän.


Tämä on minusta hyvä vastaus.

Oma mielipiteeni on, että ihmisillä pitäisi olla vapaus valita. Ne, joita ei autojen pörinä kiusaa ja jotka eivät pelkää lastensa jäävän auton alle, voivat ostaa asuntonsa autokaupungista, jossa ei tuhlata yhteiskunnan varoja joukkoliikenteeseen. Tämähän ei ole ongelma Suomessa, sillä tätä on tarjolla joka puolella. Valitettavasti vähän menee rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, mutta ehkä se ei pilaa näiden asukkaiden onnea.

Sen sijaan se valinnan mahdollisuus puuttuu, että asuisi joukkoliikennekaupungissa. Jos jossain sellainen olisi, muuttaisin sinne oitis. Siis sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa voi pitää ikkunaa auki, ja silti kuulee normaalin puheen. Jossa voi ostaa ruokaa muutaman sadan metrin päästä samalla matkalla kun tulee töistä. Jossa kaduilla saa kävellä ja ne pysyvät talvellakin puhtaina, ei suolasohjona. Ja josta tietysti pääsen muihin asiohin ja töihin joukkoliikenteellä.

Näitä ei ole rakennettu sitten 1960-luvun alkupuolen. Ja nekin, jotka siihen mennessä ehdittiin tehdä, on pilattu. Kadut on täytetty autoilla, kävely kaduilla on kielletty, kävelyetäisyydellä olevat kaupat on lopetettu ja joukkoliikenne osin supistettu lähinnä nimelliseksi.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Sen sijaan se valinnan mahdollisuus puuttuu, että asuisi joukkoliikennekaupungissa. Jos jossain sellainen olisi, muuttaisin sinne oitis. Siis sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa voi pitää ikkunaa auki, ja silti kuulee normaalin puheen. Jossa voi ostaa ruokaa muutaman sadan metrin päästä samalla matkalla kun tulee töistä. Jossa kaduilla saa kävellä ja ne pysyvät talvellakin puhtaina, ei suolasohjona. Ja josta tietysti pääsen muihin asiohin ja töihin joukkoliikenteellä.


Tapulikaupungissa on käsittääkseni tällainen joukkoliikennekaupunki. Keskusraitti on autoton, junalle pääsee ilman tien ylittämisiä. Päivittäistavarakaupat ja palvelut ovat juna-aseman ja asuintalojen välisen kulkureitin varrella aseman vieressä. Palvelut ovat säilyneet suhteellisen hyvässä kuosissa 1990-luvun laman karsinnan jälkeen (ennen 4 päivittäistavarakauppaa pärjäsi vieretysten, enää 2). 

Autot on ulkoistettu alueen reunoilla kulkeville isommille teille ja hiljaisille asuntokaduille. Koko alueen läpi kulkee kuitenkin pitkiä kevyen liikenteen raitteja, joita eivät risteä mitkään autotiet ja pyörällä voi ajaa 2 km ylittämättä yhtään autotietä Tikkurilaan tai Siltamäkeen. Kadut ovat talvella kelvollisia pyöräilyyn. Kuulee kun joku puhuu 100 metrin päässä.

Joukkoliikenne toimii erinomaisesti junalla ja lukuisilla bussilinjoilla aluekeskukseen Malmille, ydinkeskustaan ja läheisiin lähiöihin, Länsi-Vantaalle ja lentoasemallekin pääsee nopeasti Kehä III:n bussilinjoilla, jotka ovat kävelymatkan päässä. 

Omakotitaloja on aivan aseman vieressä Puistolassa, joten voi nauttia radan toisen puolen kerrostaloalueen hyvistä palveluista ja kulkuyhteyksistä, mutta silti asua pientalossa, jos siitä pitää. 

Mitäpä tästä puuttuisi?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tapulikaupungissa on käsittääkseni tällainen joukkoliikennekaupunki.


Täytyypä polkea katselemaan, miltä siellä näyttää nykyään. Käsittelimme lautakunnassa sinne viime keväänä kaavamuutosta, jossa tuli lisärakentamista. Mutta siitä on joku vuosi aikaa kun olen liikkunut paikan päällä itse.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Joukkoliikenne toimii erinomaisesti junalla ja lukuisilla bussilinjoilla aluekeskukseen Malmille, ydinkeskustaan ja läheisiin lähiöihin, Länsi-Vantaalle ja lentoasemallekin pääsee nopeasti Kehä III:n bussilinjoilla, jotka ovat kävelymatkan päässä.


Totta toinen puoli, joten haukutaan nyt sitten vähän. Ensinnäkin aseman seutu öisin niitä on harvoja paikkoja Helsingissä, joka oikeasti on jotenkin uhkaava. Ankein on se parkkipaikka-aukio, jossa on se pieni nakkikiska jonka ikkunassa on kalterit ja pikkuruinen aukko. Ja pakko sanoa, puut armahtaa arkkitehtuurin, mutta on se silti vieläkin jotenkin ruma paikka. No Puistolan puoli on ihan kiva.

Juna toimiii  hyvin, mutta ne bussit... Marmatin noista reiteistä jo ihan toisessa ketjussa, iisätään vielä että miksi kukaan ylipäänsä haluaa Malmille kun keskustaan pääsee samassa ajassa ja Tikkurilaan nopeammin? Ja se vaihto junaan... Bussipääteysäkki sinänsä ihan oikeaoppisesti aukiolla jonka ympärillä on kaksi kauppaa. Siitä aukiolta kävellään alikulkuun, joka menee rataa seuraavan tien ali, ja edelleen seisakkeelle joka on keskellä raiteita. Sen jälkeen kävellään vielä parin vaunun verran vastaan junaa joka ei jostain syystä pysähdy portaiden vieressä. Niin ja se opaste mistä näkee, että juna on myöhässä, meni jo, tai on jostain muusta syystä tulee vartin päästä on tietenkin vain siellä laiturilla. Eikä siis siellä bussiasemalla, jossa voisi vaikka käydä kahvilla tai kaupassa siinä vartissa.

----------


## kemkim

> Marmatin noista reiteistä jo ihan toisessa ketjussa, iisätään vielä että miksi kukaan ylipäänsä haluaa Malmille kun keskustaan pääsee samassa ajassa ja Tikkurilaan nopeammin?


Arkkitehtuuri on tyypillistä 1980-luvun elementtiarkkitehtuuria, mutta puhe oli nyt joukkoliikenteen käytettävyydestä ja kaupunkisuunnittelusta, se on mielestäni Tapulikaupungissa ihan hyvin hanskassa verrattuna moniin muihin alueisiin. Ne aseman vieressä olevalle pellolle rakennetut uudet kerrostalot ovat ihan hyvännäköisiä vieläpä. 

Malmi on tärkeä koillinen paikalliskeskus julkisten sekä kaupallisten palveluiden ja työpaikkojen suhteen, ja sieltä löytyy hypermarketteja (etenkin Prisma oikeaoppisesti joukkoliikenteen varteen laitettuna), jotka keskustasta puuttuvat. Tokihan moni menee Tapulikaupungista mieluummin 3 minuutissa Malmille tai samassa ajassa Tikkurilaan kuin 16 minuutissa keskustaan, jos vain tarvitsemansa palvelut tai työpaikan saa aluekeskuksesta.

Alueen rauhallisuudesta sen verran, että alue on rauhoittunut 1990-luvun alun riehumisista. On vieläkin toisinaan levotonta ostarin aukion vieressä olevan kaupungin vuokratalon takia, johon sijoitetaan erityisongelmaista väkeä, mutta yleensä ottaen on varsin rauhallista. 1990-luvun alussa kyllä oli aika moista menoa, poliisi-tv:stä muistan kuinka moottoripyöräjengin majalle tehtiin ratsia ja Puistolan asemalla oli puukotettu joku. Näiden tapahtumien jälkeen asema remontoitiin ja asennettiin valvontakamerat, joka tuntui rauhoittavan meininkiä.

Eihän Tapulikaupunki mikään paratiisi ole, mutta tuleeko kenellekään mieleen, missä muualla olisi yhtä hyvin yhdistetty joukkoliikenne, kevyt liikenne, lähipalvelut, pientaloasuminen ja alueen hiljaisuus autoliikenteen melulta?

----------


## Jussi

> Sen sijaan se valinnan mahdollisuus puuttuu, että asuisi joukkoliikennekaupungissa. Jos jossain sellainen olisi, muuttaisin sinne oitis. Siis sellaiseen paikkaan, jossa voi pitää ikkunaa auki, ja silti kuulee normaalin puheen. Jossa voi ostaa ruokaa muutaman sadan metrin päästä samalla matkalla kun tulee töistä. Jossa kaduilla saa kävellä ja ne pysyvät talvellakin puhtaina, ei suolasohjona. Ja josta tietysti pääsen muihin asiohin ja töihin joukkoliikenteellä.


Ainakin omalla kohdallani Myyrmäessä nuo aika hyvin täyttyvät. Myyrmäen asemalle on matkaa noin puoli kilometriä, Myyrmanniin (josta löytyy mm. se ruokakauppa) puolet siitä. Jos ikkuna on auki, siitä kuuluu lähinnä ohikulkevien ihmisten puhe, toki taustalta myös liikenteen ääniä muttei häiritsevästi. Rajatorpantien, Jönsaksentien, Vaskivuorentien ja Raappavuorentien rajaamalla alueella ei ole alueen läpikulkevia katuja, joten autoliikenne ko. alueella on melko vähäistä - sen sijaan kävely- ja pyöräteitä alueen läpi kulkee.

----------


## Miska

> Rajatorpantien, Jönsaksentien, Vaskivuorentien ja Raappavuorentien rajaamalla alueella ei ole alueen läpikulkevia katuja, joten autoliikenne ko. alueella on melko vähäistä - sen sijaan kävely- ja pyöräteitä alueen läpi kulkee.


Itse asiassa varsin moni 1960 - 1980 -luvuilla rakennettu lähiö on tuollainen. Esimerkiksi Itä-Vantaalla Länsimäessä, Hakunilassa, Havukoskella ja Helsingissä vaikkapa Kontulassa, Myllypurossa ja Malminkartanossa autoliikenne on keskitetty alueen laidoille ja/tai alueen keskeltä kulkevalle pääväylälle. Alueiden sisällä on sitten mahdollista kulkea jopa parin kilometrin matkoja joutumatta kohtaamaan autoliikennettä. Aika usein kauppamatkat ja matkat metrolle tai junalle onnistuvat mukavasti leveää puistojen reunustamaa jalankulkuraittia pitkin ylittämättä ainuttakaan autotietä, tosin joissakin tapauksissa voi joutua kulkemaan tunnelin kautta jos sattuu asumaan sen alueen halkaisevan pääväylän "väärällä" puolella.

----------


## kemkim

> Itse asiassa varsin moni 1960 - 1980 -luvuilla rakennettu lähiö on tuollainen.


Entäs nykyajan lähiöt? Ovatko ne tässä suhteessa huonompia? Miksi juuri 1960-1980-luvuilla haluttiin rauhoittaa autoliikennettä alueiden keskuksissa, mutta ei sitä ennen eikä sen jälkeen? Arvaukseni on, että sitä ennen ei ajateltu, että autoja tulisi häiriöksi asti kaduille ja sen jälkeen on joukkoliikenteen asema ollut ahtaammalla ja autoja haluttu suosia enemmän aluerakentamisessa.

----------


## Jussi

> Entäs nykyajan lähiöt? Ovatko ne tässä suhteessa huonompia? Miksi juuri 1960-1980-luvuilla haluttiin rauhoittaa autoliikennettä alueiden keskuksissa, mutta ei sitä ennen eikä sen jälkeen? Arvaukseni on, että sitä ennen ei ajateltu, että autoja tulisi häiriöksi asti kaduille ja sen jälkeen on joukkoliikenteen asema ollut ahtaammalla ja autoja haluttu suosia enemmän aluerakentamisessa.


Varmasti sekin vaikuttaa että esim. Martinlaakson rata ja metro rakennettiin tuolloin. Ainakin Martinlaakson radalla rata kulkee aika hyvin asuinalueiden halki, kun taas autolla liikkuminen on usein hankalampaa jos asuu lähellä asemaa. Se on sitten toinen juttu miksei tuollaisia raidehankkeita ole juuri sen jälkeen tehty.

----------


## kemkim

> Varmasti sekin vaikuttaa että esim. Martinlaakson rata ja metro rakennettiin tuolloin.


Mietin tässä tuota Vuosaarta ja Rastilaa. Niissä ei ole vastaavaa ratkaisua tehty.  Vuosaaren kohdalla siihen olisi ollut aika hyvät mahdollisuudetkin, olisi voitu tehdä autoton reitti Aurinkolahteen, mutta eipä ole tehty. Autoteitä on paljon siellä ja kadunylityksiä myös. Mietityttää välillä, että miksihän esimerkiksi Jakomäen rakentamisen alta lunastettiin pois pientaloja, mutta samaa toimenpidettä ei voitaisi tehdä vaikka Rekolassa, tilalle voitaisiin rakentaa kerrostalolähiö ja junalle tulisi enemmän käyttäjiä. Omakotitalojen asukkaat kun eivät junaa paljoa käytä, asema on hiljainen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mietin tässä tuota Vuosaarta ja Rastilaa. Niissä ei ole vastaavaa ratkaisua tehty.  Vuosaaren kohdalla siihen olisi ollut aika hyvät mahdollisuudetkin, olisi voitu tehdä autoton reitti Aurinkolahteen, mutta eipä ole tehty. Autoteitä on paljon siellä ja kadunylityksiä myös.


Aurinkolahti on kallista aluetta, jossa on korkea autopaikkanormi. Pakkohan sinne on katuja tehdä. Vaikka siellä on talokohtaisia kellariluolia yms., silti myös kadunvarret ovat täynnä autoja. Meri-Rastila ja vanhempi Etelä-Vuosaari ovat kohtalaisen kävely- ja pyöräily-ystävällisiä.




> Mietityttää välillä, että miksihän esimerkiksi Jakomäen rakentamisen alta lunastettiin pois pientaloja, mutta samaa toimenpidettä ei voitaisi tehdä vaikka Rekolassa, tilalle voitaisiin rakentaa kerrostalolähiö ja junalle tulisi enemmän käyttäjiä. Omakotitalojen asukkaat kun eivät junaa paljoa käytä, asema on hiljainen.


Tällainen ei mene nykyään poliittisesti läpi missään. Nythän on tarve keksiä pientaloja Helsinkiin sekä Espooseen ja Vantaalle, koska kerran hyvin ansaitsevat perheet muuttavat kehyskuntiin, joihin heillä on varaa rakennuttaa omakotitalo kerrostalokolmion hinnalla.

Ongelma on virallisen raideliikennepolitiikan ja asuntopolitiikan ristiriita. Metromainen raideliikenne on liian kallista pientaloille ja pientaloautokaupunki mahdotonta joukkoliikenteelle ylipäätään. Mutta ristiriitaahan ei voi myöntää.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Tavallinen suomalainen pientaloympäristö on todellakin lähes mahdoton joukkoliikenteelle. Joukkoliikennehän vaatii korkeaa asukastiheyttä,  kun taas suomalainen pientalounelma perustuu isoihin tontteihin ja omaan rauhaan

Kaavoittajat ovat yrittäneet muutamalla alueella luoda tiheämpää pientalokaupunkia keski-euroopan malliin, mutta uskallusta tehdä tiheitä pientaloalueita tuntuu puuttuvan. 

Vanhoja pientaloalueitakin hyvien yhteyksien vieressäkin  olisi varaa tiivistää vaikka kuinka paljon. Se on ihan helppoa. Nostetaan tonttitehokkuus 0,6-1 välille, niin kyllä alkaa tapahtua.

----------


## vristo

> Mietityttää välillä, että miksihän esimerkiksi Jakomäen rakentamisen alta lunastettiin pois pientaloja, mutta samaa toimenpidettä ei voitaisi tehdä vaikka Rekolassa, tilalle voitaisiin rakentaa kerrostalolähiö ja junalle tulisi enemmän käyttäjiä. Omakotitalojen asukkaat kun eivät junaa paljoa käytä, asema on hiljainen.


 Miksei samantien muuteta vaikkapa Kulosaari ja Marjaniemikin kerrostalolähiöiksi? Lunastenaan vaan ne "omakotiröttelöt" pois ja jyrätään pois kerrostalolähiöiden tieltä. 

Heh! Enoni perheineen asuu juuri noissa pientaloissa tuolla Rekolassa ja hän jopa rakentanut itse talonsa, oman kotinsa. Luuletko, että hän suostuisi luopumaan "elämäntyöstään"?  En usko (enoni tuntien), että maailmasta löytyy sellaista rahasummaa tai sellaista uutta palstaa/aluetta, joka saisi hänet tekemaan niin. Moisen ehdotuksen tekijä voisi saada kiukkuisen lähetyston kyläänsä kättäpidemmällä varustettuna. Ja kukaan, joka sillä alueella asuu ei halua kotialueestaan jotain Jakomaen tapaista ongelmaslummia. Ei rahallakaan saa tässä maailmassa ihan kaikkea vielä.

Hiukan realismia joukkoliikennekeskusteluunkin (vaikka minakin myönnan joskus "maalailevani taivaita"); em. kaltaisia keinoja käytetään nykyään vain Kiinan kaltaisissa totalitaarisissa diktatuurivaltioissa, joissa ihmisillä on vain näennäisiä oikeuksia. Ja vaikka minä olenkin joukkoliikenteen kannattaja ja ystävä, niin em. keinot se vahvistamiseksi saavat minunkin karvani pystyyn ja olen valmis taistelemaan ihmisten oikeuksien puolesta. Ihmiset ovat kotinsa ansainneet ja jos se on em. pientaloalue omine autoineen, niin se on ihan puhtaasti heidän valintansa. Joukkoliikenteen suosion ja imagon kasvattaminen pitää kyllä tapahtua muilla keinolla.  Kaupungissa on tilaa ja mahdollisuuksia kaikenlaiseen rakentamiseen ja vaikka kannatankin myos korkeaa asuin- ja toimistorakentamista, niin kyllä pientaloalueillekin pitää loytyä tilaa.

Sitäpaitsi tiedän, että em. alueella käytetään hyvin paljon junaa (ja myoskin busseja), eikä Rekolan "metroasema" ole kuin kivenheiton päässä alueelta. Itsekin menen yleensä aina kyläilemaan sinne käyttäen "metroa" (=YTV-lähijuna).

----------


## teme

> Mietityttää välillä, että miksihän esimerkiksi Jakomäen rakentamisen alta lunastettiin pois pientaloja, mutta samaa toimenpidettä ei voitaisi tehdä vaikka Rekolassa, tilalle voitaisiin rakentaa kerrostalolähiö ja junalle tulisi enemmän käyttäjiä. Omakotitalojen asukkaat kun eivät junaa paljoa käytä, asema on hiljainen.


Rekolan asema ongelma ei ole omakotitalot, vaan se että itäpuolella asemaa ei ole (ollut) juurikaan asuntoja. Se omakotitaloalue on jo pitkälti tiivistynyt, paljon rivi- ja paritaloja. Ylipäänsä Rekola on kokonaisuutena luultavasti paras radanvarsilähiö, ei ole aloiteta siitä että rikotaan se.

----------


## kemkim

> Hiukan realismia joukkoliikennekeskusteluunkin (vaikka minakin myönnan joskus "maalailevani taivaita"); em. kaltaisia keinoja käytetään nykyään vain Kiinan kaltaisissa totalitaarisissa diktatuurivaltioissa, joissa ihmisillä on vain näennäisiä oikeuksia.


No ei siitä ole kovinkaan kauaa, 30-40 vuotta, kun tällaisia keinoja on käytetty Suomessa ja eivät ne ihmiset ole siitä kapinaan nousseet, joten ei se talojen siirtäminen muualle tai uusien talojen ostaminen ihmisille syrjempää niin epärealistista minun mielestäni ole, vaikka äkkiseltään kuulostaa dramaattiselta. Jakomäessä tilanne oli vielä se, että vaikka lähelle olisi mahtunut kerrostaloja ilman, että pientaloja olisi pitänyt purkaa, niin kerrostalolähiö päätettiin rakentaa juuri pientalojen päälle ja moottoritie vetää vielä ihan alueen vierestä, vaikka muuallakin olisi ollut tilaa. Liittymää ei muuten Jakomäkeen aluksi tehty, ennen kuin vasta myöhemmin ja sekin vain 77-bussin nopeuttamiseksi.

Lahden oikoradan altakin on lunastettu ihmisten koteja. Ei voi lähteä siitä, että kerran rakennettu kaupunkirakenne olisi ikuista jos se on huonosti toimivaa. Ihan hyvin, jos Jakomäki olisi huonosti rakennettu, se voitaisiin purkaa ja rakentaa tilalle parempaa kaupunkia. On hyvä kuitenkin säilyttää jonkin verran vanhoja kerrostumia, mutta tusinalähiöissä ja -omakotialueissa ei ole mielestäni mitään erityisen arvokasta, varsinkaan näissä uusissa metsän keskelle rakennetuissa. Rekolalla on sentään pidempi historia kuin vaikkapa Kirkkonummen uusilla amerikkalaistyylisillä alueilla, kuten Sundsberg.

Pitäisi ottaa käytännöllinen asenne asiaan, kuten ennenkin, että asuminen on vain asumista, tämä nykyinen asumisen ylenmääräinen korostus on tullut vasta viime aikoina, liekö mistä Amerikasta sitten tullutkaan. Sama ilmiö aiheuttaa autojen hankkimista, kun bussi ei ole tarpeeksi yksilöllistä mutta vapaus valita auton väri on, samoin kerrostaloluukku ei ole tarpeeksi yksilöllinen valinta, mutta pakettiomakotitalo on. Olen sillä kannalla, että yksilön vapauksia pitää rajoittaa silloin, kun ne sotivat yleistä etua vastaan ja ovat yleisesti katsoen haitallisia. Mm. vapaus ostaa maasturi ja ajaa sillä rajoittamattomasti kaupungin keskustassa on tällainen asia. Omakotitaloalue keskeisellä paikalla on myös tämänsuuntainen, jos se johtaa siihen, että kerrostalolähiö sijoitetaan muualle kuin radan varteen (Hakunila) ja sieltä sitten autoillaan reippaasti muualle raideliikenteen puuttuessa.

Ehkäpä tämä Rekolan ja Kyrölän vähäinen käyttö korjaantuisi myös sillä, jos tehtäisiin Tapulikaupungit ja rakennettaisiin aseman toiselle puolelle omakotitalon vastinpariksi tiivis kerrostaloalue. Sillä niitä matkustajia tulisi tietenkin lisää. Rantaradan varressa olisi myös paljon tilaa tällaisille ratkaisuille. Pidän tätä ratkaisumallia ihan hyvänä myöskin.

----------


## teme

> Olen sillä kannalla, että yksilön vapauksia pitää rajoittaa silloin, kun ne sotivat yleistä etua vastaan ja ovat yleisesti katsoen haitallisia. Mm. vapaus ostaa maasturi ja ajaa sillä rajoittamattomasti kaupungin keskustassa on tällainen asia. Omakotitaloalue keskeisellä paikalla on myös tämänsuuntainen, jos se johtaa siihen, että kerrostalolähiö sijoitetaan muualle kuin radan varteen (Hakunila) ja sieltä sitten autoillaan reippaasti muualle raideliikenteen puuttuessa.


Omakotitalue keskeiselläkin paikalla käy niin kauan kun tonteista maksetaan kerrastalotontin neliöhinta...

Omakotitaloasujien kanssa kun puhuu niin keskeistä on oma lupa, eikä autoilussakaan niin keskeistä ole nopeus vaan se että saa lähteä silloin kun itselle sopii. Tässä on kyse vastareaktiosta ylisuunniteltua ympäristöä kohtaan. Sosiologit ymmärtää tämän yleisenä vastareaktiona modernismille, jota kaupunkisuunnitelu jos mikä edustaa, suunnittelupuolella tämän ymmärtävät oikeastaan vain mainosten tekijät koska heidän pakko saada tavara kaupaksi.




> Ehkäpä tämä Rekolan ja Kyrölän vähäinen käyttö korjaantuisi myös sillä, jos tehtäisiin Tapulikaupungit ja rakennettaisiin aseman toiselle puolelle omakotitalon vastinpariksi tiivis kerrostaloalue. Sillä niitä matkustajia tulisi tietenkin lisää. Rantaradan varressa olisi myös paljon tilaa tällaisille ratkaisuille. Pidän tätä ratkaisumallia ihan hyvänä myöskin.


Rekolaanhan on tehty nimenomaan kerrostaloja aseman länsipuolelle. En pidä tätä mitenkään kovin hyvänä ideana, mutta kaupaksi nuo tuntuvat menneen, eli joku niissäkin haluaa asua.

----------


## kemkim

> Omakotitaloasujien kanssa kun puhuu niin keskeistä on oma lupa, eikä autoilussakaan niin keskeistä ole nopeus vaan se että saa lähteä silloin kun itselle sopii.


Vastareaktioltahan tämä vaikuttaa, mutta onhan autoilu ja omakotielämäkin hyvin säädeltyä nykyään. Melkein itsensä huijaamiselta se vaikuttaa, että kuvittelisi näissä olevan jotain erityistä vapautta. Kaikki me olemme koneiston osasia, joten minusta on turhaa kikkailla joillain kosmeettisilla yksilöllisyyksillä. Kerrostaloon ja bussin kyytiin vaan samoihin aikoihin samoihin paikkoihin, kuten kaikki muutkin, yksilöllisyyden voi sitten näyttää vaikka sisustamalla sen kerrostaloluukkunsa tahtomallaan tavalla.

Autoilussa ajatellaan olevan jotain vapautta, kun saa vapaasti päättää minne menee, mutta yhteiskuntahan on rakentanut ne "kiskot" joilla kuljetaan valmiita reittejä säädellyillä nopeuksilla. Kävelykin on vapaampaa, kävellä kun voi missä tahtoo. Jos busseja kulkee vaikkapa 5 min välein, niin onhan se suurta vapautta juu odottaa loppumatkasta keskustassa samoissa liikennevaloissa sen bussin kanssa. Ja kaikki ihmiset päättävät lähteä yksilöllisesti lauantaina kello 12 Jumboon tai Isoon Omenaan ja eivät edes löydä parkkipaikkaa, jolloin joutuvat palaamaan myöhemmin. Lähteä voi milloin haluaa, mutta perillä on silloin, kun sattuu olemaan kunhan ruuhkilta ehtii ja parkkipaikan jostain löytäisi.

Omakotitalossa on säädelty taajama-alueella talon ulkonäkö jopa niin pitkälti, että hyväksytään vain joku tietty standardi talopaketti, kuten Oulussa on tehty. Pihakin on kaikilla suunnilleen saman näköinen keinuineen, grilleineen ja trampoliineineen, kaikki koristeina, koska yleensä siellä pihalla ei oleskella, paitsi nurmikkoa ajellessa hienommaksi kuin naapurilla ja juhannuksena kaljottelemassa. Joka talon pihassa sama farkku-Volvo tai CRV. Mikähän siinä nyt niin yksilöllistä on heidän mielestään, kysyn vaan.

----------


## teme

Minusta tuo "yksilöllisyys" on vähän harhaanjohtava ilmaisu, ei kuulu kohderyhmään voisi olla parempi. Asumisessa monille kysymys on pitkälle siitä että saa tehdä sellaisen jonka kuvittelee vastaavan omia tarpeitaan, omien virheidenkin kanssa on jotenkin helpompi elää kun tietää miksi tuokin ovi on väärässä paikassa.

Itse kuulun ostajaryhmään vanha kerrostaloasunto ja kaikki uusiksi, ymmärrän omakotitaloihmisiä vaikken ole asumismuodosta sinänsä innostunut. Sanotaan nyt karkeasti näin, että en ole nähnyt yhtään sotien jälkeen tehtyä isompaa kerrostaloa-asuntoa jota voisi vilpittömästi kehua. Yksi perusongelma on se pohjaratkaisu, eli vanhempien makuuhuone, lasten makuuhuoneet, ja olohuone. Paitsi että nykyään monet lapsiperheet haluavat pienet makuuhuoneet, vaatehuoneet, ja useampia olohuoneenomaisia tiloja (näitä kutsutaan sitten yläauloiksi, takkahuoneiksi...) Tai sitten eivät, meitä on kovin monenlaisia. Ja suurin osa Helsingin seudun talouksista ei ole lapsiperheitä, en esimerkiksi ole koskaan ymmärtänyt mitä minun ja vaimoni on tarkoitus tehdä sillä kolmion 30 neliön olohuoneella.

En tiedä miten noita kerrostaloja pitäisi suunnitella, varsinainen ongelma on kuitenkin se ettei tiedä kukaan muukaan, eikä voi tietää ellei kysy asukkaalta. Uuteen kerrostaloasuntoon saa ehkä valita kaapinovet, talopaketit taas joustaa joka suuntaan, ja on hyvä muistaa että kolmasosa uusista taloista ei ole paketteja.




> Omakotitalossa on säädelty taajama-alueella talon ulkonäkö jopa niin pitkälti, että hyväksytään vain joku tietty standardi talopaketti, kuten Oulussa on tehty.


Mikä selittää asemakaava-alueiden ulkopuolelle rakentamisen suosiota... Jostain Landbosta voi olla montaa mieltä, Espoossa muistaakseni Friisinmäki taisi olla vastaava kaavaton alue. Minusta se että alue saa aikaan jonkinlaisen reaktion on jo sinänsä arvokasta, eikä nuo nyt niin kauheita ole. 

Suomalaisen kerrostalorakentamisen käsitys irrottelusta on se että ylin kerros peitetään keltaisilla levyillä (Konepaja). Se on vähän samassa tilassa kun ruotsalainen jääkiekkoilu taannoin, pelaaminen oli niin ylikontrolloitua että vapauksien antamiseen tarvittiin uusi järjestelmä (torpeedokiekko). Tässä tiivismatalassa on ainesta kunnon ravisteluun, mutta ne kaavamääräykset pitäisi olla tyyliin: 6x20 tontti, katuun ja naapureihin kiinni, maksimi harjakorkeus 10 ja runkosyvyys 15, ikkunat kadulle, sisä- tai takapihalle, kaukolämpö, ei autopaikkaa. Ja sitten tekee mitä huvittaa. Eikä niin että speksataan räystästen reunan värikin.

Liikenne yleensä ja autoilu on eri asia. Ruuhka-autoilusta on valinnanvapaus kaukana. Toisaalta yhä useammilla on mahdollisuus muokata työaikojaan, taannoisessa espoolaistyöpaikassani oli aika yleistä että autoilijat tulivat joko ennen tai jälkeen ruuhkan. Se että töihin pitää tulla kukonlaulun aikaan tai lähteä iltamyöhällä tuntuu joistain olevan ihan hyvät vaihtoehdot. Tätä en minäkään ymmärrä.

----------


## antti

Tulihan tehtyä loma-ajelu henkilöautolla eukon kanssa Hki - Vikingline - Tukholma - Sundsvall - Gräsmyr - Arvidsjaur - Vittangi - Karesuando - Kittilä - Savukoski - Salla - Kuusamo - Hossa - Kajaani - Kuopio - Kangasniemi - Hki. Olisi ollut aika mahdoton matka joukkoliikenteellä. Tällaisen kaunottaren löysin Vittangin kaatopaikalla  http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/235304708726025

----------


## Count

Piti oikein rekisteröityä tänne foorumille päästäkseen tähän ketjuun vastaamaan  :Biggrin:  

Hieman nousee niskakarvat pystyyn kun näkee ehdotuksia viihtyisän omakotitaloalueen jyräämisestä maan tasalle ja kerrostalojen rakentamista tilalle. Kannattaisi kuitenkin muistaa, että joukkoliikenne on ihmisiä varten, eikä ihmiset joukkoliikennettä varten. Pääkaupunkiseudulla on niin paljon tilaa rakentaa jos halua riittää, ettei uudisrakentamisen alta tarvitse purkaa omakotitaloja tai häätää lentokenttiä.

Itse olen asumisen ja joukkoliikenteen suhteen hieman ristiriitaisissa mietteissä. Toisaalta pidän erinomaisena ideana rakentaa kunnollisia tornitaloja suht' tiheään ja tuoda paikalle raidejoukkoliikennettä ja toisaalta taas omakotitaloajatuskin on erittäin hyvä. Jos olisin sinkku ja riittävän paksulla lompakolla varustettu, jokin 20+ kerroksen asunto nopean raideyhteyden varrella olisi erittäin houkutteleva hankinta. Mutta koska en ole, asumme 'maalla' ok-talossa ja pihalla on kolme autoa ja tallissa moottoripyörä... 

Vaimoni on töissä Ruoholahdessa, oma työpaikkani on Kampin keskuksessa. Ennen tänne Nummi-Pusulaan muuttoa asuimme Heikinlaaksossa. Työmatka taittui h75:llä Kurviin jossa vaihto metroon, paluumatkalla itse yleensä vaihdoin Rautatientorilla koska yleensä bussi oli sieltä lähdössä ajallaan. Vuorotiheys oli ihan OK ja junallakin pääsi jos jaksoi/viitsi kävellä sinne Kaisaniemen mikämikämaahan metrolta. Matka-aika oli hieman kellonajasta riippuen 45min luokkaa, plus-miinus vähän, mikäli kaikki kulki ajallaan kuten pitikin.

Nyt on työmatkaa 75km kotipihalta Ruoholahteen, matka taittuu samassa ajassa omalla autolla, ja vaimo väittää olevansa työpäivän jälkeen huomattavasti pirteämpi kuin julkisilla kulkiessaan. Itse teen pääosin etätöitä joten oma liikkumiseni on huomattavasti vähentynyt. 

Aikoinaan Helsinkiin muuttaessani asuin Mannerheimintiellä. Siinä neljän ratikan ja lukemattomien bussilinjojen pyörityksessä ei paljon tullut mieleen autoa tarvittavan. Vaikka meninkin heti 18-vuotiaana autokouluun, kortti jäi hankkimatta koska auto ei tuntunut tarpeelliselta ja parkkipaikkojakaan ei olisi ollut kuin kadun varsilla, mahdollisesti varsin kaukana. Ja mikäli jäähallilla tai stadikalla oli jotain ohjelmaa, ei kadullakaan. Kortin hankin sitten kun työ sitä vaati, mutta en ole jatkuvasti autoa omistanut. 

Tällä foorumilla ja muuallakin olen törmännyt toistuvasti sellaiseen ilmiöön, että kun joukkoliikenteen laajentamisesta on tullut puhetta, keskustelu degeneroituu hyvin pian asemasodaksi jossa jokainen puolustaa omaa lempivälinettään kynsin ja hampain samalla pistäen heittolaukauksia yksityisautoilun suuntaan. Yhdessä välissä pelkän sanan "pikaraitiotie" näkeminen tai kuuleminen sai verenpaineen nousemaan kun sitä toitotettiin joka tuutista parhaana mahdollisena ratkaisuna kaikkiin ongelmiin. 

Tuntuu jotenkin siltä, että 'joukkoliikenteen tasa-arvon edistäminen' on joittenkin mielessä saanut sellaisen merkityksen, että tasa-arvoon päästään yksityisautoilun edellytyksiä huonontamalla eikä suinkaan joukkoliikenteen edellytyksiä parantamalla. Olisi hieno juttu jos esim. Helsingin keskustasta saataisiin autot pois katujen varsilta, mutta jonnekin ne autot olisi silti laitettava. Jossain viestissä esitetty ajatus, että bussipysäkkien levennykset olisivat jotenkin pelkästään yksityisautoilua edistäviä asioita ja siten huonoja, pidän aivan käsittämättömänä. Muutakin liikennettä kun on kuin se yksi bussi ja yksityisautot, kenen etua palvelee se, että potentiaalisesti yksi matkustaja tullessaan tai poistuessaan pysäyttää koko kadun liikenteen siihen suuntaan? Ei tarvitse paljoa bussilla ajella vilkkaaseen aikaan, kun jo huomaa sen, miten usein samaa reittiä menevät eri linjat ohittelevat toisiaan sen mukaan, miten matkustajia on kyytiin tulossa tai sieltä lähdössä - 'piikkipaikalla' oleva bussi täyttyy ensimmäisenä ja takana tuleva pääsee ohi, ja alkaa vuorostaan täyttyä jne. Mikäli ohitusmahdollisuutta ei olisi pysäkin kohdalla, alkaisi reitin loppupäässä olla keulilla täpötäysiä autoja häntäpään ajellessa liki tyhjillään, mukanaan vain reitin alkupäästä tulleet matkustajat, jotka ovat menossa 'perille asti' esim. Rautatientorille.

Itse pitäisin keskustatunnelia ja siihen kytkettyjä parkkihalleja hyvänä ratkaisuna tähän ongelmaan. Kantakaupungin alueella etäisyydet ovat senverran lyhyitä että käveleminen luonnistuu ja joukkoliikennettä voisi kehittää vaikka pikkubussien suuntaan jos olisi menossa hieman pitemmälle. Auto voisi olla säältä suojassa ja jos tunnelista pääsisi lännen ja idän lisäksi myös pohjoisen suuntaan olisi käyttö tarvittaessa kätevää. 

Tähän kun yhdistettäisiin Pisara-rata (junana tai metrona, sama minulle) sekä nopea raideyhteys keskustan, lentokentän ja pääradan välille sekä jatkettaisiin esim. kympin ratikkaa Haagan kautta Lassilaan ja P-Haagan asemalle sekä nelosta/uutta linjaa Munkkivuoren kautta Pajamäkeen ja edelleen Pitäjänmäen asemalle. Uusi linja voisi ajella vaikka Kampista Mechelininkatua Taka-Töölöä kohti ja edelleen Meilahden kautta Munkkivuoren suuntaan. Itäpuolelle taas Viikin suuntaan olemassaolevien ideoitten pohjalta voisi olla hyvä alku.

----------


## vristo

Mielestäni erittäin piristävä, hyvin perusteltu ja sopivasti erilainen mielepide tuo ylläoleva kirjoitus. Hyvä näkokulma, muttei tarkoita, että olen läheskään samaa mielta kaikesta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Piti oikein rekisteröityä tänne foorumille päästäkseen tähän ketjuun vastaamaan


Tervetuloa vain joukkoon. Tänne on hyvä olla rekisteröitymispakko, niin pysyy taso vähän muualla kuin jossain suomi24- tai hs-foorumeissa. Sinäkin osaltasi takaat nyt JLF:n tason pysymisen korkealla.




> Yhdessä välissä pelkän sanan "pikaraitiotie" näkeminen tai kuuleminen sai verenpaineen nousemaan kun sitä toitotettiin joka tuutista parhaana mahdollisena ratkaisuna kaikkiin ongelmiin.


Eikö sinua koskaan ole kiusannut se, että seudun virallinen joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa tarjoaa *metroa* ratkaisuksi kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen "ongelmiin"? Minua se on kiusannut, ja siksi olenkin saanut tuon kuvailemasi leiman otsaani - oiken syvällä polttomerkillä. Viimeksi istuin metrojohtaja Höltän kanssa lounaspöydässä UITP:n kongressissa, ja oli vähän keskustelua tästä leimasta. Sanoin, että täytyyhän jonkun puolustaa raitioliikennettäkin, sillä minusta huolimatta metrolla riittää kyllä kannattajia.




> Tuntuu jotenkin siltä, että 'joukkoliikenteen tasa-arvon edistäminen' on joittenkin mielessä saanut sellaisen merkityksen, että tasa-arvoon päästään yksityisautoilun edellytyksiä huonontamalla eikä suinkaan joukkoliikenteen edellytyksiä parantamalla.


Voihan se tältä näyttää, mutta kun menneisyys on ollut määrätietoista joukkoliikenteen mahdollisuuksien huonontamista, niin eikö ole tasapuolista, että autoilijan asemaa huononnetaan nyt, jos se on edellytys joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi?

Minä en tosin henkilökohtaisesti ajattele näin, vaan minun mielestäni kyllin hyvä joukkoliikenne riittää siihen, että se voittaa autot, kunhan autoilua ei edistetä "tasapuolisuuden vuoksi" samalla. Valitettavasti meillä vaan tehdään juuri kuten ei pitäisi. PLJ:n periaate on, että jos joku metro maksaa 500 miljoonaa, niin sitten on oltava toinen 500 miljoonaa uusien autoteiden rakentamiseen. Sillä ei ole väliä, että viimeiset 50 vuotta on pantu ehkä 20 kertaa niin paljon rahaa autoteihin kuin joukkoliikenteeseen. Menneisyyden vinoutumaa ei tarvitse korjata.




> Itse pitäisin keskustatunnelia ja siihen kytkettyjä parkkihalleja hyvänä ratkaisuna tähän ongelmaan. ... 
> Tähän kun yhdistettäisiin Pisara-rata (junana tai metrona, sama minulle) sekä nopea raideyhteys keskustan, lentokentän ja pääradan välille sekä jatkettaisiin esim. kympin ratikkaa Haagan kautta Lassilaan ja P-Haagan asemalle sekä nelosta/uutta linjaa Munkkivuoren kautta Pajamäkeen ja edelleen ...


Kun pannaan noille hintalappu, niin olisiko sinulla ehdotusta järjestykseksi? Tätä samaahan pohditaan poliittisella tasolla PLJ-työssä, tosin siellä ei ole kaikkia hyviä esittämiäsi ideoita mukana lainkaan.

Toinen asia, johon kiinnitin huomiota oli mainintasi yhdestä pysäkkiä käyttävästä matkustajasta, joka seisottaa kaikkien muiden matkaa, jos ei ole pysäkkitaskua. Tämä sama periaate minusta pitäisi ottaa hankkeiden arvioinnin pohjaksi. Monenko ihmisen hyväksi tehdään joku 50 miljoonan eritasoristeys esim. Kehä 1:lle ja Itäväylälle? Mitähän muuta sillä rahalla ja kuinka monen ihmisen eduksi olisi tehtävissä? Jokainen autokaistaan käytetty euro on 20 kertaa tehokkaampi käytettynä raidejoukkoliikenteeseen. Vaan ei näitä sillä tavoin ole koskaan arvioitu.

Antero

----------


## Count

> Eikö sinua koskaan ole kiusannut se, että seudun virallinen joukkoliikennepolitiikkaa tarjoaa *metroa* ratkaisuksi kaikkiin joukkoliikenteen "ongelmiin"?


Kyllä. Varsinkin kun se on johtanut siihen, ettei itseasiassa ole päästy tekemään oikein mitään. Itse kyllä pidän Helsingin metrolla matkustamisesta, harmiksi vaan joittenkin asemien suunnittelu on jäänyt puolitiehen ja laitureilta ei pääse pois kuin yhteen suuntaan. Kalasataman aseman portaitten kaiteet ansaitsevat oikein kiitosmaininnan huonoudellaan, kenen idea on ollut laittaa kaiteen kiinnitysraudat siten, että käsi osuu niihin joka kerta jos kaidetta käyttää oikeaan tarkoitukseensa...




> Sanoin, että täytyyhän jonkun puolustaa raitioliikennettäkin, sillä minusta huolimatta metrolla riittää kyllä kannattajia.


Ratikat ovat hienoja pelejä ja veikkaisin käyttäjäviihtyvyyden ja kalustokestävyyden paranevan huomattavasti jos olemassaolevia ratoja perusparannettaisiin ja tehtäisiin pari uutta runkomaisempaa linjaa. Olet kenties äänekäs puolestapuhuja, mutta en ole huomannut sinun koskaan kieltäytyneen näkemästä muitten vaihtoehtojen hyviä puolia.




> eikö ole tasapuolista, että autoilijan asemaa huononnetaan nyt, jos se on edellytys joukkoliikenteen edistämiseksi?


Ei ole. Kuka kuvittelee, että autoilija, joka kokee 'saavutettuja etujaan' loukatun, alkaa mielihyvin käyttää joukkoliikennettä kun 'siihen tarjoutuu mahdollisuus'? En usko moisia olevan täyttämään edes yhtä kaksiakselista bussia. Tasapuolisuus ja tasa-arvo pitäisi mielestäni aina pyrkiä toteuttamaan siten, että 'heikomman osapuolen' edellytykset paranevat, muun pysyessä samana tai heikentyessä vain lievästi. Esim. lievänä heikennyksenä voidaan pitää joukkoliikennekaistan perustamista kadunvarsipysäköinnin kustannuksella, koska se ei rajoita kenenkään liikkumista. Pysäköintipaikat pitäisi muutenkin järjestää muualle kuin kadunvarteen jo pelkän talvikunnossapidonkin takia.




> Sillä ei ole väliä, että viimeiset 50 vuotta on pantu ehkä 20 kertaa niin paljon rahaa autoteihin kuin joukkoliikenteeseen. Menneisyyden vinoutumaa ei tarvitse korjata.


Faktaa on kuitenkin se, että tuossa ajassa autoliikenteeltä on kerätty veroina myös mittava summa rahaa, kun taas joukkoliikennettä on jouduttu tukemaan koska se ei ole itsenäisesti kannattavaa. Jossain toisessa ketjussa näin maininnan siitä, että meillä joukkoliikenteen tukiprosentti on alhainen ja että sitä pitäisi lisätä. Minusta taas joukkoliikennettä pitäisi kehittää siihen suuntaan, että se ei tarvitsisi niin paljon tukea. Käytettävissä olevat rahathan saadaan aina kulumaan jollain tavalla, ja jos saadaan ns. piikki auki, niin tarvitaan myös erittäin tarkkaa seurantaa sen varmistamiseksi, että rahat menevät oikeaan osoitteeseen eikä mihinkään toisarvoiseen puuhasteluun.




> Kun pannaan noille hintalappu, niin olisiko sinulla ehdotusta järjestykseksi?


Valitettavasti minulla ei ole kovin tarkkoja tietoja eri hankkeiden hintalapusta, mutta itse lähtisin liikkeelle tuosta lentoaseman nopeasta raideyhteydestä. Mielestäni olisi ensisijaista, että tämä yhteys olisi aidosti nopea ja vaikka dedikoidulla kalustolla toimiva tyyliin Heathrow Express. Rahoitusta kalustoon voisi hankkia mahdollisesti 'mannetyyliin' myymällä kaluston koko ulkopinnan mainoskäyttöön.

Lentokenttäyhteyttä rakentaessa polkaistaisiin liikkeelle keskustan alueen maanalaisen pysäköinnin suunnittelu siltä pohjalta, että tehtäisiin suunnitelma poistuvista pysäköintipaikoista, mahdollisista kävelykaduista (ihan oikeista sellaisista, eikä mitään isorobatyylistä kuorma-autoparkkipaikkaa) ja uusista joukkoliikennereiteistä, esitettäisiin tämä vaikutusalueen asunto- ja kiinteistöosakeyhtiöiden hallituksille sekä mahdollisille kaupunginosayhdistyksille ja tutkittaisiin maksuhalua ja -kykyä hankkeelle.

Käsi kädessä edellisen kanssa katsottaisiin olemassaolevien bussi- ja ratikkalinjojen reittejä mahdollisesti uusiksi ja tehtäisiin toimintasuunnitelma hankkeen toteuttamiseksi. Vaikutusalueen asukkaiden ja liikeyritysten kuulemiseksi ja suunnittelun lähtökohtien määrittelemiseksi voisi varata aikaa esim. kaksi vuotta. 

Tämän kahden vuoden mietintätauon aikana voitaisiin aloittaa vaikkapa Viikin suunnan raideliikenteen rakentaminen (käsittääkseni tästä on aika valmiit suunnitelmat jo olemassa), ja kun keskustan alueen suunnittelu olisi loppusuoralla, voisi katsoa tarvitaanko Pisaraa lainkaan siinä muodossa kun sitä on nyt esitetty, vai kelpaisiko jokin kevyempi vaihtoehto tähän.

Tuo nyt näyttää helposti siltä, että koko homma pitäisi saada tehtyä hyvin lyhyessä ajassa, mutta en toki ole vaatimassa hurjia investointeja viiden vuoden sisään jotta saataisiin heti valmista. Lentoasemayhteys pitäisi toteuttaa heti, mutta muissa hankkeissa riittäisi että päästäisiin alkuun ja tekemisen makuun. Esimerkkinä voisi ottaa vaikkapa Big Dig:in rakennusaikatauluineen, vaikka itse hanke onkin melkoista HC-yksityisautoilua ja Chicagon TARPin.

Olennaista on mielestäni se, että laaditaan joku aikataulu suunnittelulle ja kommentoinnille, ja sitten toteutetaan suunnitelma aikataulussaan eikä siitä lipsuta milloin mistäkin syystä poliittisen ilmaston muuttumisen myötä.




> Monenko ihmisen hyväksi tehdään joku 50 miljoonan eritasoristeys esim. Kehä 1:lle ja Itäväylälle?


Tuohon en osaa vastata, mutta jokainen liikenneturvallisuutta parantava investointi on hyvä investointi. Vilkkaasti liikennöity väylä jossa on samassa tasossa olevia risteyksiä on aina vaarallinen, ja valoissa 'turhaan' seisova liikenne aiheuttaa pistemäistä saastekuormitusta. Suomessa kun ei tunnuta osaavan tehdä sellaisia valojärjestelyitä, jotka havaitsisivat onko jostain suunnasta oikeasti tulossa joku, vaan valoja poltetaan ihan vaan varmuuden vuoksi. 




> Mitähän muuta sillä rahalla ja kuinka monen ihmisen eduksi olisi tehtävissä?


Jos ei nyt kuitenkaan lavenneta aihetta liikaa tai kohta päädymme terveyden- ja sairaanhoitoon, sosiaalitoimeen, koululaitokseen...  :Smile: 




> Jokainen autokaistaan käytetty euro on 20 kertaa tehokkaampi käytettynä raidejoukkoliikenteeseen. Vaan ei näitä sillä tavoin ole koskaan arvioitu.


Vaan kaikkialle ei voi raiteitakaan vetää...

Ongelmaanhan ei valitettavasti ole mitään yksiselitteistä ratkaisua jossa kaikki voittaisivat ja rahaa riittäisi tehdä tarvittavat investoinnit viivyttelemättä ja parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla... Keskustatunnelin ja sen oheen tulevien yleisten pysäköintiluolien rahoitusta varten voitaisiin hyvin ryhtyä keräämään tietullia. Harmittavasti minä en luota poliittisiin päättäjiin niin paljoa, että uskoisin tietulleilla kerätyn rahan oikeasti päätyvän keskustatunnelin rakentamiseen liito-oravien paskantonkimisen sijasta...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Valitettavasti minulla ei ole kovin tarkkoja tietoja eri hankkeiden hintalapusta, mutta itse lähtisin liikkeelle tuosta lentoaseman nopeasta raideyhteydestä...


Minusta aika hyvä vastaus kokonaisuudessaan - jos nyt sallit, että arvostelen ajatuksiasi.

Hintalappuja löytyy YTV:n PLJ-sivuilta. Itse olen ruotinut PLJ:tä omilla www-sivuillani, sieltä löytyy linkkejä edelleen. Karkeasti voin heitellä seuraavia suuruusluokkia:
keskustatunneli 500 Mpäärata lentokentälle 300 MPisaran tapainen "kakkosmetro" 500 Mratikka Viikkiin ja malmille 80 Mratikka Pitäjänmäkeen 30 Mratikka Mechelinikadulle 25 M
Näistä en nyt aio jäädä kiinni valehtelusta, sillä nämä ovat vain suuruusluokkia kesän muistilokeroista kaivettuna.




> Olennaista on mielestäni se, että laaditaan joku aikataulu suunnittelulle ja kommentoinnille, ja sitten toteutetaan suunnitelma aikataulussaan eikä siitä lipsuta milloin mistäkin syystä poliittisen ilmaston muuttumisen myötä.


Näinhän pitäisi menetellä. Mutta kun se ei vaan onnistu. Jotkut asiat kuten länsimetro laahaavat riippana ikuisesti, vaikka aika menisi ohi (tarkoitan sitä, että se olisi pitänyt tehdä silloin kun Espoota rakannettiin, nyt se on myöhäistä). Joissain asioissa kehitystä ei voi pysäyttää, toisissa kehityksen ei anneta tapahtua vaikka olisi mikä. Lipsumista tapahtuu, kun meillä ei sitouduta koskaan mihinkään. PLJ on kokoelma vanhentuneita unelmia, joita kukaan ei aiokaan maksaa. Koska todelliseen sopuun ei päästä, päädytään vain huonoihin kompromisseihin joiden merktys on siinä, että saatin aikaiseksi sopu - siis ei aikomusta tehdä jotain.




> Ongelmaanhan ei valitettavasti ole mitään yksiselitteistä ratkaisua jossa kaikki voittaisivat ja rahaa riittäisi tehdä tarvittavat investoinnit viivyttelemättä ja parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla... Keskustatunnelin ja sen oheen tulevien yleisten pysäköintiluolien rahoitusta varten voitaisiin hyvin ryhtyä keräämään tietullia. Harmittavasti minä en luota poliittisiin päättäjiin niin paljoa, että uskoisin tietulleilla kerätyn rahan oikeasti päätyvän keskustatunnelin rakentamiseen liito-oravien paskantonkimisen sijasta...


Tässä olisi minusta jotain ideaa: ne jotka haluaa, myös maksavat. Sitten nähdään, miten todellinen "tarve" se halu on. Totta kai kaikkea kivaa halutaan niin kauan kun siitä ei tarvitse itse vastata - ainakaan rahalla. Toisten rahaa on aina niin mukava käyttää.

Antero

----------


## Count

> Minusta aika hyvä vastaus kokonaisuudessaan - jos nyt sallit, että arvostelen ajatuksiasi.


Ensin kehuu ja sitten kysyy sallinko arvostelun?  :Biggrin: 

Minulla on hyvin mielessä se, että käyn tätä keskustelua melko puhtaasti fiilispohjalta ja 'ois kiva jos vois'-periaatteella. Jos faktat kertovat, että joku ajatus ei käytännössä voi toimia, ei se ole minulle henkilökohtainen tappio.

Tuosta listasta karsisin Pisaran ensimmäisenä pois ihan pelkästään hintansa vuoksi. Raitiolinjoja lähtisin sensijaan vetämään niin nopeasti kun kiskoja saisi tehtaalta toimitukseen ja ratasuunnittelu siihen malliin että niitä voisi Variollakin ajaa ilman kalustovaurioita.




> Tässä olisi minusta jotain ideaa: ne jotka haluaa, myös maksavat. Sitten nähdään, miten todellinen "tarve" se halu on. Totta kai kaikkea kivaa halutaan niin kauan kun siitä ei tarvitse itse vastata - ainakaan rahalla. Toisten rahaa on aina niin mukava käyttää.


Ja ongelmanahan on nimenomaan se, että sitä luottamusta rahojen käyttötarkoituksesta ei ole. Kaikki olisi niin paljon helpompaa valistuneessa diktatuurissa... PK-seudulle puhutut tietullit ovat käsittääkseni olleet enemmän rangaistusmaksutyylisiä kuin todellisessa tilanteessa liikenneongelmien parantamiseen suunnattuja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuosta listasta karsisin Pisaran ensimmäisenä pois ihan pelkästään hintansa vuoksi.


Eihän siinä listassa edes ollut Pisaraa, vaan Helsingin toinen metrolinja. No joka tapauksessa Pisaran hinta liikkunee 400 miljoonan tuntumassa. Vaikka Pisara maksaa paljon, on sillä suuret hyödytkin. Se käytännössä tekisi lähijunista oikeasti osan pääkaupunkiseudun metroverkkoa. Mutta sen tarpeellisuudesta on omat ketjunsa jossain muualla, joten en lähde sitä tässä enempää puimaan. Mutta heitänpä nyt silti, että Tukholmassa aloitettiin 15 miljardin kruunun Citybanan, joka vastaa hyvin paljon Pisaraa (vaikkei sentään muodoltaan).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ja ongelmanahan on nimenomaan se, että sitä luottamusta rahojen käyttötarkoituksesta ei ole. Kaikki olisi niin paljon helpompaa valistuneessa diktatuurissa... PK-seudulle puhutut tietullit ovat käsittääkseni olleet enemmän rangaistusmaksutyylisiä kuin todellisessa tilanteessa liikenneongelmien parantamiseen suunnattuja.


Taidat olla tässä oikeassa. Yksi porukka haluaa tietulleja vain siksi, että ne rajoittavat autoilua. Joukkoliikenneviranomaiset ovat sitä mieltä, että tulleilla tulee kerätä rahaa joukkoliikenteelle. Vastustajat katsovat, ettei touhussa ole mitään järkeä sen vuoksi, että tullien keräämisen kulut vievät kaikki tulot. Yhdistettynä: Kukaan ei oikein tiedä, mitä varten tullijärjestelmä tehtäisiin eli mihin sillä pyrittäisiin.

Jos touhun tarkoitus ei ole tiedossa, ei ole mitään mahdollisuuksia saada minkäänlaista maksujärjestelmää päätetyksi.

Paradoksaalista minusta tässä on se, että autoilijoiden etu olisi vähentää autoliikenteen määrää, mikä tarkoittaa joukkoliikenteen osuuden nostoa - koska emme voi muuttaa yhdyskuntarakennetta hallinnollisella päätöksellä sellaiseksi, että pärjäämme vähemmällä matkamäärällä.

Tukholman kokeilu oli minusta tässä mielessä onnistunut. Autoilun kustannusta nostettiin niin, että tarpeeton pörräys poistui. Niiden liikenne parani, joille autoliikenteellä oli niin suuri arvo, että heillä oli halu maksaa lisähinta. Systeemi ei tuottanut rahaa ja joukkoliikenteen lisääminenkin maksoi enemmän kuin tuotti.

Mutta pitkällä aikavälillä joukkoliikenteen kapasiteetin lisäys voidaan hoitaa raideliikenteellä, jolloin kysynnän lisäys parantaa tuottavuutta. Tällöin järjestelyllä on kaksi yhteiskuntataloudellista positiivista vaikutusta: tieliikenteen kustannus laskee (sekä aika että käyttökulut) ja joukkoliikenteen nettokustannus laskee (joukkoliikennematkat maksavat matkaa kohden vähemmän kuin aikaisemmin). Eli kokonaisuutena kaiken liikenteen kustannus yhteiskunnassa vähenee.

Tämä on minusta oikea tavoite, ei esimerkiksi se, että kerätään autoilijoilta rahaa, jotta ylläpidetään tehotonta ja kallista joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eihän siinä listassa edes ollut Pisaraa, vaan Helsingin toinen metrolinja. No joka tapauksessa Pisaran hinta liikkunee 400 miljoonan tuntumassa.


PLJ 2007:ssa:Pisara 250 MMetro Kampi-Pasila 180 M
Minä en pidä järkevänä, että Töölön rakennettaisiin kaksi maanalaista rautatietä, vaikka toisen nimi olisikin metro ja toisen lähiliikennerata.

Käytännössä ainoa mielekäs ratkaisu olisi ns. U-metro, joka on ollut jo Smith-Polvisessa ja niissä aikaisemmissa metrosuunnitelmissa, jotka Smith-Polviseen on otettu. Sellaiselle ei PLJ:ssä ole hintaa, koska sellaisesta ei ole poliittista yhteisymmärrystä. HKL haluaa rakentaa metroa ja YTV paikallisjunia. Mutta ei tietenkään ole yllätys, jos Count ilman ennakkoluuloja kaavailee "metromaista Pisaraa", kuten tulkitsin.

Ei muuten ole PLJ:ssä suoraa lentokenttäyhteyttäkään. RHK ja Finavia (entinen Ilmailulaitos) haluavat lentokentälle kaukojunat, HKL haluaa metron ja Vantaa ja YTV eivät kumpiakaan, vaan Marjaradan, joka tukee Vantaan maankäyttöintressejä. Espoo haluaa Kehä 2:n (tämä maininta jotta tulee mainituksi tasapuolisuuden vuoksi myös tämä suuri peluri).

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Käytännössä ainoa mielekäs ratkaisu olisi ns. U-metro


Aa, käsitin, että 500 miljoonaa oli nimenomaan Helsingin toiselle metrolinjalle (ja "Pisaran tapainen" sarkasmia hankkeiden päällekkäisyydestä), mutta tarkoitit siis sillä juurikin sitä U-metroa, eli "laajennettua Pisaraa"? (Joka taas ei ole se alkuperäinen Pisara, joka oli laajempi kuin nykyinen mini-Pisara. Ota näistä sitten selvää...)

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aa, käsitin, että 500 miljoonaa oli nimenomaan Helsingin toiselle metrolinjalle (ja "Pisaran tapainen" sarkasmia hankkeiden päällekkäisyydestä), mutta tarkoitit siis sillä juurikin sitä U-metroa, eli "laajennettua Pisaraa"? (Joka taas ei ole se alkuperäinen Pisara, joka oli laajempi kuin nykyinen mini-Pisara. Ota näistä sitten selvää...)


Jep, näin se menee. Eli ota näistä selvää...  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## Count

> Mutta ei tietenkään ole yllätys, jos Count ilman ennakkoluuloja kaavailee "metromaista Pisaraa", kuten tulkitsin.


Taitaa olla makuasia onko virroitin katolla vai kyljessä ja nimi muuttuu sitten sen mukaan, raskaasta raideliikenteestä on kuitenkin kyse? 

Pitemmän metrohistorian kaupungeissa kuten vaikka Pariisissa ja Lontoossa on useita erilaisia metrovaunuja ja ratajärjestelyitä aina tunnelien fyysisestä koosta lähtien. Pariisissa taidettiin kaikki linjat vetää katujen alle ja Lontoossakin 'cut and cover' on ollut suosittu menetelmä. New Yorkissakin voi katsella kadulla olevasta ritilästä suoraan metroon. Mikä estää saman toteuttamisen myös Helsingissä? Tuntuu siltä, että kadut ovat muutenkin aina auki keväästä syksyyn, samalla vaivalla sitä kai tonkisi hieman syvemmältä? Ei kai mikään suoranaisesti vaadi linjan tekemistä 'umpitunneliin'? 

Myönnän, että minulla ei ole kovin tarkkaa käsitystä Kampin alemman asemaluolan orientaatiosta, voisiko olla mahdollista tunneloida linja sieltä Leppäsuon nurkille, siitä Mechelininkatua pohjoiseen, Caloniuksenkadun kautta Runeberginkadulle ja siitä edelleen kohti Oopperaa ja vaikka Vauhtitietä pitkin Pasilaan jne. Samalla sitten lätkisi sitä pikaratikkakiskoa siihen katolle Munkkaa kohti?

----------


## Count

> Paradoksaalista minusta tässä on se, että autoilijoiden etu olisi vähentää autoliikenteen määrää, mikä tarkoittaa joukkoliikenteen osuuden nostoa - koska emme voi muuttaa yhdyskuntarakennetta hallinnollisella päätöksellä sellaiseksi, että pärjäämme vähemmällä matkamäärällä.


Alkuosasta voisi hyvin kuvitella, että tavoite on saavutettu kun henkilöautoliikennettä on saatu vähennettyä jolloin joukkoliikenteen prosentuaalinen osuus nousee. Yhdysviivan jälkeisestä osasta taas käy ilmi, että joukkoliikenteen määrää tulisi myös lisätä, pelkkä prosentuaalisen osuuden kasvattaminen ei riitä. Pelkäänkin, että tuosta ideasta päättäjät lukisivat vain yhdysviivaan asti, ja onnittelisivat itseään helposta ja halvasta ratkaisusta joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä kun todellisuudessa liikennettä kokonaisuutena olisi vain haitattu.

(Vaimo muuten kyseli miksi ihmeessä kiinnostuin NYT Helsingin / PK-seudun joukkoliikenteestä kun pääsin muuttamaan sieltä pois 20v asumisen jälkeen. En ymmärrä ihan täysin itsekään, mutta näin vain kävi  :Laughing:  )

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kai mikään suoranaisesti vaadi linjan tekemistä 'umpitunneliin'?


Kysymys, johon oikeastaan ei ole yksinkertaista vastausta.

Jos ajatellaan yleisesti, niin ei. Cut-and-cover oli 1900-luvun alussa suosiossa siksi, että kaivaminen oli helpompaa ja siten halvempaa kuin poraaminen. Paikoinhan metroja tehtiin ilmaratana, kun se oli vielä halvempaa kuin edes kaivaminen.

Nykyään louhinta on kehittynyt niin, että putken poraaminen on halvempaa kuin kaivaminen - etenkin kuin siihen liittyvät järjestelyt kaiken sen tekniikan kanssa, joka on kaivettu kadun alle. Tosin syvälle tehtäessä sitten taas asemat tulevat kalliimmiksi kuin kadun alla, koska tarvitaan pidempiä hissejä, liukuportaita ja käytäviä.

Suunnittelun kannalta syvälle tekeminen on helpompaa. Ei tarvitse miettiä, miten ratageometria sopii maanpäälliseen kaupunkiin. Ja meidän metromme on tehty rautateiden mitoilla, joten se ei edes mene katujen mutkiin. Mannerheimintien alla se voisi mennä Kuusitielle asti. Siinä on sitten sellainen vekki, että tyssäsi. Tämä ei siis ole mikään yleinen "metron" vika, vaan ihan meidän itse itsellemme asettama ongelma. Ja olenpa toitottanut sitäkin, että HKL:n metroakin pitäisi kehittää paremmin tähän kaupunkiseutuun sopivaksi. Tai jos ei, niin sitten yhdistää seudun kaksi toistensa kaltaista mutta yhteensopimatonta lähiliikennekaupunkijunametroa.




> Pelkäänkin, että tuosta ideasta päättäjät lukisivat vain yhdysviivaan asti, ja onnittelisivat itseään helposta ja halvasta ratkaisusta joukkoliikenteen kehittämisestä kun todellisuudessa liikennettä kokonaisuutena olisi vain haitattu.


Et taida ihan väärin pelätä. No toisaalta, jos ajatellaan ruuhkaisinta aluetta eli kantakaupunkia, 30 % matkoista tehdään autoilla. Tukholmassa taisi 25 % automatkoista poistua tullien vuoksi (korjatkaa jos muistan väärin). Meillä sama automatkojen vähenemä merkitsee noin 10 %:n kasvua joukkoliikenteen käytössä.

Kun ihan rehellisiä ollaan, niin tuo on ei paljon mitään. Yksinkertaisella teorialla se tarkoittaa, että ruuhkan vuoroväliä tihennettäisiin kaikilla vehkeillä 10 % (siis 10 min -> 9 min tai 5 min -> 4,5 min) tai raitio- ja junaliikenteessä pidennetään junakokoa (metrossa ei enää voi). Huippuhetken kalustotarve lisääntyisi 10 %, mutta kokonaisuudessaan liikennöintikulut eivät niin paljon. Tuo kalustolisäkin voitaisiin ehkä ottaa suurimmaksi osaksi siitä, ettei päivittäishuoltoja tehtäisi aamulla vaan vasta ruuhkan jälkeen, jolloin liikenteeseen vapautuu nyt huollossa oleva kalusto.




> (Vaimo muuten kyseli miksi ihmeessä kiinnostuin NYT Helsingin / PK-seudun joukkoliikenteestä kun pääsin muuttamaan sieltä pois 20v asumisen jälkeen. En ymmärrä ihan täysin itsekään, mutta näin vain kävi  )


Etäisyys tuo usein näkemystä.

Antero

----------


## Count

> Nykyään louhinta on kehittynyt niin, että putken poraaminen on halvempaa kuin kaivaminen - etenkin kuin siihen liittyvät järjestelyt kaiken sen tekniikan kanssa, joka on kaivettu kadun alle. Tosin syvälle tehtäessä sitten taas asemat tulevat kalliimmiksi kuin kadun alla, koska tarvitaan pidempiä hissejä, liukuportaita ja käytäviä.


Ajattelinkin sitä, että samalla vaivalla saisi sitten muunkin kadunalaisen infran uusittua. Vältyttäisiin myös Mikonkadun ratikkarata-fiaskolta vesiputkineen ja kaiken saisi tehtyä yhdellä kertaa kuntoon kymmeniksi vuosiksi. 
Mitenkähän saataisiin osa Dubain rakentamisprojekteihin menevistä rahoista kanavoitua Suomen joukkoliikenteen kehittämiseen?  :Smile: 

Tästäpä sitä viimeistään huomaan, että ei se ihan niin helppoa ole järjestää liikennettä mallilleen vaikka päältä katsoen niin luulisi. Tarvitaan ensinnäkin säkkikaupalla rahaa, hyvät, toteuttamiskelpoiset suunnitelmat ja runsain mitoin poliittista tahtoa ja kanttia hoitaa homma kotiin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tästäpä sitä viimeistään huomaan, että ei se ihan niin helppoa ole järjestää liikennettä mallilleen vaikka päältä katsoen niin luulisi. Tarvitaan ensinnäkin säkkikaupalla rahaa, hyvät, toteuttamiskelpoiset suunnitelmat ja runsain mitoin poliittista tahtoa ja kanttia hoitaa homma kotiin.


Ei tarvitse vajota synkkyyteen, sillä panisin sittenkin tarpeet niin päin, että ensin tarvitaan ymmärrystä, sitten hyviä ideoita, sen jälkeen kanttia hoitaa poliittinen päätös ja jos tämä ei enää auta, niin vasta sitten säkkikaupalla rahaa.

Meillä on tekemättä niin paljon asioita, jotka muualla ovat jo arkipäivää sekä aika lailla sellaista, mitä ei ole ehditty toteuttaa kovin laajasti muuallakaan. Eli pääsisimme järjen ja osaamisen kanssa varsin pitkälle monessa asiassa käytännössä ilman rahaa. Sillä kun vertaamme meidän olosuhteita moniin muihin kaupunkeihin, niin aika helpossa tilanteessa täällä vielä ollaan.

Tarkoitan helpolla tilanteella esim. sitä, että meillä ei missään ole sellaista tilannetta, että 1,5 min välein kulkevan metron kapasiteetti ei enää riitä, että työmatkaruuhka kestää henkilöautolla 1-2 tuntia ja ruuhka-aikaa on lähes aamusta iltaan. Koko Helsingin niemen liikenne - autoissa tulevat mukaan lukien - on hoidettavissa kolmella keskustan läpi kulkevalla nykyaikaisella raitiotieradalla. Ja kun meillä kumminkin on jo kaksi erilaista metroa, nykyinen infra riittää käytännössä hyvin, kunhan siitä vain otetaan irti se potentiaali, mikä siinä on.

Mitäkö tarvittaisiin? Todelliset etuudet joukkoliikenteelle, myös busseille. Ratikoille kahden vaunun yhteisajo. Aikataulu-uudistus, jossa siirrytään tasatahtiaikatauluihin ja suunniteltuihin ja synkattuihin vaihtoihin. Keskustaan selkeä kävelykeskusta, jossa palvelee vain joukkoliikenne, jota siis henkilöautoilu ei sotke missään. Näistä asioista jonkin verran maksaa ratikoiden rakentaminen yhteisajoon ja muutamissa risteyksissä tarvittavat kaista- ja valojärjestelyt. Mitä ilmeisimmin kustannukset katetaan liikennöintikustannusten laskulla ja jos ei sillä, niin lipputulojen kasvulla matkamäärän lisääntyessä.

Sitten kun kapasiteetti tämän jälkeen loppuu, tarvitaan vasta rahaa uusiin ratoihin tai tunneleihin. Mutta kun edellä kuvattua ei haluta. On paljon kivempaa suunnitella mittavia hankkeita kuin tarttua raakaan työhön. Siksi meillä haaveillaan esim. automaatista metroon, jotta voidaan alentaa radan kapasiteettia tekemällä uusista asemista entisiä lyhempiä! En ole mistään muualta kuullut, että joukkoliikennejärjestelmän ongelma on liian suuri kapasiteetti.

Mutta meillä on nämä erikoisolosuhteet...

Antero

----------


## teme

Nummi-Pusulan kirjeenvaihtajalle semmoinen kommentti, että jos pitää valitaan bussin 75 ja 75km työmatka-autoilun välillä, niin se on vähän niin kuin voisi valita juurihoidon tai viisaudenhampaan poiston. Pitempi rutinani aiheesta: http://jlf.fi/f12/2026-puistola-tikk...ja-linja-75-a/



> Ei tarvitse vajota synkkyyteen, sillä panisin sittenkin tarpeet niin päin, että ensin tarvitaan ymmärrystä, sitten hyviä ideoita, sen jälkeen kanttia hoitaa poliittinen päätös ja jos tämä ei enää auta, niin vasta sitten säkkikaupalla rahaa.


Tuota, ja kaikella kunnioituksella ja sympatialla, milloin viimeksi Helsingissä koko seudusta puhumattakaan on saatu jämäkkä poliittinen päätös aikaiseksi yhtään mistään? Meillä on näitä erillaisia kompromisseja, absurdeimmasta päästä tuo että auto- ja joukkoliikennehankkeisiin pitää käyttää yhtä paljon rahaa, ja tämä heijastaa sitä tosiasiaa että minkäännäköistä yhteistä visiota Helsingin tulevaisuudesta ei ole.

Näkisin että meillä on kolme pääryhmää pelkästään Helsingissä: 
- Kaupunkimyönteiset, sekä ensimmäisen polven nuorehkoja kaupunkilaisia että paljasjalkaisia vanhempia. Näiden ihannekaupunki on Töölö jossa on vähemmän autoja.
- Kaupunkimasokistit, maalta enemmän tai vähemmän pakon edessä muuttaneita nyt jo vanhempia ihmisiä joidenka ihannekaupunki on Punkaharju. Heidän mielessään asuinalueella pitää olla lähimetsää ja vapaa pysäköinti. 
- Kaupunkikonservatiivit, sekalainen ryhmä NIMBYilijöitä, ihannekaupunki Pakila. Vastustavat. 

Masokistit eivät halua kaupungin tiivistyvän, konservatiivit eivät halua sen ylipäänsä muuttuvan, ja kun kaupunki kuitenkin kasvaa ja muuttuu niin sitten tehdään kompromisseja. Yhdet vaativat joukkoliikenteen, toiset tilaa autoille, kolmannet metsää, ja neljännet että rakennetaan jonnekin muualle, seuraus on metsälähiö ja kehätiekonttori bussipysäkillä, joihin kuten kompromisseihin yleensä ei kukaan ole tyytyväinen. Enkä vielä edes maininnut Espoon nurkkapatriootteja.

Useissa poliittisissa kysymyksissä kompromissit ovat hyvä asia, eli silloin kun jaetaan jotain. Se että tulosopimukseen ei ole oikein kukaan tyytyväinen kertoo siitä että se on tasapainoinen. Mutta jos kyse on jonkun rakentamisesta, kompromissien ongelma on se että faktoista tulee mielipidekysymyksiä. Hyväksytyt tavoitteet ovat keskenään ristiriitaisia ja väistämätön tulos on se että mitään ei tapahdu.

Perinteinen ratkaisu tähän on se että tekniset asiat erotetaan poliittisesta päätöksenteosta. Päättäjät kertovat mitä halutaan ja mitä se saa maksaa, asiantuntijat kertovat mitä rahalla saa. Tätä iteroidaan niin kauan kunnes toiveet ja todellisuus vastaavat toisiaan.

Meillä tämä toimii niin että kokdem haluaa keskustatunnelin, KSV kertoo paljonko se maksaa, kokdem vastaa että sen pitää maksaa puolet vähemmän. KSV rustannee jotain, veikkaan että säästävät tiputtamalla liittymiä pois jolloin ne sitten rakennetaan myöhemmin kalliimmalla "kun se tunneli on jo siinä", ja toisaalta kun joka parkkihalliin ei pääse tunnelista niin "kävelykeskusta edellyttää niitä". Omalla sarallaan kokoomus virittää elinkaarirahoitusta jotta se putki ei _näyttäisi_ niin kalliiilta... Pelkkää populismia.

Autoilun rajoituksissa Helsingistä tulisi lakata puhumasta kaiken maailman arvoista, ja lähdetään kolmesta yksinkertaisesta asiasta: Ensinnäkin kantakaupungin tieverkko ja pysäköintipaikat vetää tietyn määrä autoja, eli autoilu on rajoitettua väkisinkin. Toiseksi, läpiajoliikenteen järjestämisessä ydinkeskustan läpi ei ole mitään järkeä edes läpiajoliikenteen kannalta, vastaavat poikittaisyhteydet saadaan paljon halvemmalla pohjoisemmaksi jos niitä halutaan. Kolmanneksi, meillä on kävelykaupunki ja autokaupunki, kummassakin mennään toisen ehdoilla. Kantakaupunki on kävelykaupunkia. Jos laajennetaan kävelykaupunkia pitää hyväksyä autoilun rajoitukset, jos rakennetaan lisää autokaupunkia niin pitää löytää maksaja sen kustannuksille.

Kun nuo reunaehdot hyväksytään, voidaan ruveta puhumaan siitä mitä tehdään. Käytännössä autopuolue niin kuin Antero sitä kutsuu väistelee jokaikistä noista.

----------


## Antero Alku

Maino kirjoitus Temeltä!

Tästä tulee mieleen yksi tapahtuma lautakuntalaisen uralla. Asukasillassa asukkaat oikeastaan riitelivät keskenään siitä, kenen pihan edestä ja lasten kauhuksi alueen autoliikenne johdetaan. Tämän jälkeen pidin puheenvuoron, jossa yritin valottaa juuri sitä absurdiutta, johon Teme minusta juttunsa lopetti. Eli on mahdotonta perustaa liikkuminen autoiluun niin, ettei siitä olisi kenellekään mitään haittaa. Kehotin asukkaita siksi pyrkimään autottomaan elämäntapaan, vaikka myönsin senkin olevan vaikeata siksi, että meillä ei ole kaupungissa tarpeeksi toimiva joukkoliikenne eikä laajalle levittyvä palveluverkosto.

Yllätyksekseni kollega kommentoi tähän, että syyllistän näitä asukkaita, eikä se ole sopivaa. No, jos syyllisiä etsitään, niin missähän ne loppujen lopuksi ovat? Eihän autoyhteiskunta olisi mahdollinen, jos kukaan ei autoiluun suostuisi ja kuvittelisi, että tämä minun oma autoiluni ei ole mikään haitta. Minähän olen vain yksi auto ja siksi toiseksi minulle tämä on oikeastaan välttämätöntä.

Kun siis asukkaan kautta ei homma toimi, niin jää jäljelle vain se, että päätösten tekijät (todelliset, eivät ainoastaan muodolliset) ovat vastuullisia eivätkä anna huonon kehityksen jatkua. Eli ehkä se syyllisyys sitten kuitenkin löytyy "meidän" puolelta. Eli minusta ja kollegoista lautakunnassa jne. kuin myös vaikkapa eläkkeelle jäävästä Kaupan keskusliiton johtajasta Guy Wireksesta.




> Meillä tämä toimii niin että kokdem haluaa keskustatunnelin, KSV kertoo paljonko se maksaa, kokdem vastaa että sen pitää maksaa puolet vähemmän. KSV rustannee jotain, veikkaan että säästävät tiputtamalla liittymiä pois jolloin ne sitten rakennetaan myöhemmin kalliimmalla "kun se tunneli on jo siinä", ja toisaalta kun joka parkkihalliin ei pääse tunnelista niin "kävelykeskusta edellyttää niitä". Omalla sarallaan kokoomus virittää elinkaarirahoitusta jotta se putki ei _näyttäisi_ niin kalliiilta... Pelkkää populismia.


Tällaistahan tämä on justiin ollut. Nyt ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että tunneli on "hyväksytty" ja lähes todellinen hinta on jouduttu esittämään. (Se on pakko esittää ennen urakoiden tilaamista. Muuten käy hassusti kuten Musiikkitalon kanssa.) Nyt "hyväksyjät" on vain saatava hyväksymään se, että jostain revitään tuplasti rahaa siihen nähden, millä hinnalla tunneli "hyväksyttiin". Eihän tästä nyt enää kannata perääntyä, kun pari piirustusta ja muutama konsulttityö on jo tehty. Ne menisivät kaikki hukkaan! Höpöhöpö. Jos teetetään miljoonan euron konsulttityö jonka perusteella päätetään luopuoa 500 miljoonan hankeesta, niin se konsulttityö vasta kannattavaksi osoittautuikin!

Antero

----------


## teme

> Yllätyksekseni kollega kommentoi tähän, että syyllistän näitä asukkaita, eikä se ole sopivaa. No, jos syyllisiä etsitään, niin missähän ne loppujen lopuksi ovat? Eihän autoyhteiskunta olisi mahdollinen, jos kukaan ei autoiluun suostuisi ja kuvittelisi, että tämä minun oma autoiluni ei ole mikään haitta. Minähän olen vain yksi auto ja siksi toiseksi minulle tämä on oikeastaan välttämätöntä.


Tuosta "syyllistämästä" tulee mieleen Brad DeLongin taannoinen purkaus:



> There are in general two ways that you can match private incentives with social outcomes. The first is to take individuals' preferences over material goods as given, and use taxes and subsidies to raise the prices of goods that have negative and lower the prices of goods that have positive "externalities," as economists call them. The second is to try to shift individuals' preferences: appeal to altruism, or to the moral sense, or to the mirror neurons to get people to feel good about doing deeds that have positive externalities, and rearrange social markers of status and approval to shift people's preferences over goods without changing their material characteristics or prices. Economists generally prefer to work on the tax-and-subsidy side rather than on the preferences side, out of a disciplinary commitment to the idea that cash-on-the-barrelhead is strong and pats-on-the-back are weak. But we do what we can: if we cannot pass a BTU tax, telling people who fund carbon offsets or drive fuel-efficient cars that they are good, responsible, moral people is a perfectly orthodox and constructive thing to do.


http://delong.typepad.com/sdj/2007/0...t-case-we.html




> Kun siis asukkaan kautta ei homma toimi, niin jää jäljelle vain se, että päätösten tekijät (todelliset, eivät ainoastaan muodolliset) ovat vastuullisia eivätkä anna huonon kehityksen jatkua. Eli ehkä se syyllisyys sitten kuitenkin löytyy "meidän" puolelta. Eli minusta ja kollegoista lautakunnassa jne. kuin myös vaikkapa eläkkeelle jäävästä Kaupan keskusliiton johtajasta Guy Wireksesta.


Ei kun toisin päin kuten DeLong yllä toteaa, jos asioita ei ratkaista poliittisesti siirrymme yksilöiden moralisointiin. Suomalaisena pikanttina kuriositeettina näiden kahden lehtolapsi valistus, eli poliittisesti ohjattua moralisointia. Eli kun te päättäjät ette päätä, niin asiaa siirtyy minun henkilöhtaiselle vastuulle kahdellakin tapaa. Ensinnäkin, tulee hyvää hyvyttään tehdä oikein, ja toiseksi velvollisuudestaan pääsee valitsemalla paremmat päättäjät.




> Tällaistahan tämä on justiin ollut. Nyt ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että tunneli on "hyväksytty" ja lähes todellinen hinta on jouduttu esittämään. (Se on pakko esittää ennen urakoiden tilaamista. Muuten käy hassusti kuten Musiikkitalon kanssa.) Nyt "hyväksyjät" on vain saatava hyväksymään se, että jostain revitään tuplasti rahaa siihen nähden, millä hinnalla tunneli "hyväksyttiin".


Toisaalta, ennen vanhaan ei oltaisi edes selvitetty hintaa, eli jotain edistystä on tapahtunut. En jaksa uskoa että se elinkaarisumutus menee läpi, tosin ottaen huomioon talouslehdistömme tason en olisi mitenkään järkyttynyt.

----------


## Albert

> Jos ajatellaan yleisesti, niin ei. Cut-and-cover oli 1900-luvun alussa suosiossa siksi, että kaivaminen oli helpompaa ja siten halvempaa kuin poraaminen. 
> Nykyään louhinta on kehittynyt niin, että putken poraaminen on halvempaa kuin kaivaminen - etenkin kuin siihen liittyvät järjestelyt kaiken sen tekniikan kanssa, joka on kaivettu kadun alle.Antero


En halua muuten sekaantua tähän oivaan keskusteluun kuin "muistuttaen", että Helsingin metroakin on tehty cut-and-cover -tekniikalla. Nimittäin Itäkeskus - Puotila - Puotilan urheilupuisto. Matalalla taisi alun perin olla tarkoitus mennä pidemmällekin. Mutta jotkut eivät halunneet metroasemaa keskelle Puotilaa (siis asutuksen keskelle). Niinpä Puotilan asema tuli keskelle ei mitään Itäväylän alle. No täydennysrakentaminen on paikannut asiaa Puotilan puolella ja jo on alkanut rakentaminen myös Itäväylän toiselle puolelle. Ensin toki laajennetaan Itäkeskuksen kauppakeskusta edelleen itään ja sitten tehdään asuintaloja aseman läheisyyteen.
Olisiko opin paikka (ettei vastusteta kaikkea)? Kun tässä epätäydellisessä maailmassa, kaupungissa (kaupungeissa [esim. mahd. Espoo]) kuitenkin kaikesta "järjettömyydestä" huolimatta rakennetaan ehkä lisää metroa (tai mikä sen "oikea" nimi sitten onkaan), niin siis otetaan edes siitä sitten kaikki mahdollinen hyöty irti. Ehkä edes jokunen useampi tuntisi, ettei ole pakko autoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ei kun toisin päin kuten DeLong yllä toteaa, jos asioita ei ratkaista poliittisesti siirrymme yksilöiden moralisointiin. Suomalaisena pikanttina kuriositeettina näiden kahden lehtolapsi valistus, eli poliittisesti ohjattua moralisointia. Eli kun te päättäjät ette päätä, niin asiaa siirtyy minun henkilöhtaiselle vastuulle kahdellakin tapaa. Ensinnäkin, tulee hyvää hyvyttään tehdä oikein, ja toiseksi velvollisuudestaan pääsee valitsemalla paremmat päättäjät.


Olet oikeassa. Tosin minua ihmetyttää se, missä se todellinen päätöksenteko lopulta tapahtuu. Tuntuu siltä, että ei "meidän päättäjien" päätössessioissa eli lautakuniten tai valtuustojen tai eduskunnan kokouksissa.

Olen pohtinyt sitä, että jospa sama into ja raha pantaisiin oikeiden asioiden markkinointiin (siis moralisoimme yksilöitä vaikuttamalla heidän ajatuksiinsa siten, että ne muuttuvat puhtaamman moraalin, ei itsekkään mielihyvän mukaisiksi) kuin vaikka automainontaan, mitä me mahtaisimmekaan saada aikaiseksi.

Toistaiseksi mainostoimistot eivät ole minusta pärjänneet tässä (vrt. SAK:n vaalimainos). Mutta esim. Al Goren "elokuva" ilmanstonmuutoksesta on minusta toiveikkuutta herättävä saavutus. Siinähän poliittisen kampanjoinnin keinoin yritetään saada ihmiset ymmärtämään vastuunsa ilmastonmuutoksesta sen sijaan että yritettäisiin esim. saada heidät äänestämään Al Gorea presidentiksi.

Mikä ero tällä ja SAK:n mainoksella? Luulen, että yksinkertaisesti tekijöiden tiedot siitä, mitä mainostetaan. Al Goren tapauksessa mainoksen tekijä itse ymmärsi, mitä oli mainostamassa. SAK:n palkkaama mainostoimisto ilmeisesti ei, ja meni ikävällä tavalla överiksi. Sama ongelma joukkoliikenteen mainostamisen kanssa - kuten olen aiemminkin kirjoitellut. Mainostoimistoväelle on vaikeata tehdä mainontaa asioista, jotka ovat heille vieraita. Siis huolimatta siitä, että taitavat mainosviestinnän vaikka huipputasolla.




> Toisaalta, ennen vanhaan ei oltaisi edes selvitetty hintaa, eli jotain edistystä on tapahtunut. En jaksa uskoa että se elinkaarisumutus menee läpi, tosin ottaen huomioon talouslehdistömme tason en olisi mitenkään järkyttynyt.


Niin, jos ei mene, niin sitten maksetaan kaikki hesalaisten veronmaksajien rahoilla. Tässähän ei ole tärkeätä se, miten tehdään, vaan mitä tehdään.

Antero

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Olen pohtinyt sitä, että jospa sama into ja raha pantaisiin oikeiden asioiden markkinointiin (siis moralisoimme yksilöitä vaikuttamalla heidän ajatuksiinsa siten, että ne muuttuvat puhtaamman moraalin, ei itsekkään mielihyvän mukaisiksi) kuin vaikka automainontaan, mitä me mahtaisimmekaan saada aikaiseksi.


Tässä on se perusvaikeus, että markkinoinnin maksaa yleensä aina taho, jolla on jotain myytävänä. Ko. taho myös olettaa, että lisääntyneellä myynnillä katetaan markkinoinnin kulut.

Autotehtaat voivat markkinoida, kun niillä on selkeästi tuotteistettu tuote, jonka myyntiä pyrkivät lisäämään kohtuullisesti yrityksessään onnistuen.

Julkisen liikenteen markkinointia haittaa, että tarjonta on tuotteistettu puutteellisesti, jolloin se ei muodosta selkeästi hahmotettavaa "kokonaispakettia". Palvelun tuottaminen on pahasti fragmentoitunut, jolloin ei edes tiedetä tarkkaan kenen pitäisi markkinoida ja mitä, jotta tuloksia saavutettaisiin. Lisäksi palvelun tuottajapäässä ylipäänsä markkinointiin konseptina suhtaudutaan epäillen ja/tai epäammattimaisesti. Sen tehoon ei uskota, siihen ei haluta panostaa ja koko hommaa pidetään helposti toisarvoisena huuhaana. Näin ainakin Suomessa.

Valistus voidaan tietysti nähdä yhtenä markkinoinnin muotona, mutta sellaisena kuin suomalainen sormi pystyssä heristävä hyvinvointivaltio on sen ymmärtänyt sillä ei kyllä saada mitään muutosta aikaan. Jos halutaan muuttaa asenteita yleisesti, pitäisi todella tehdä jotain Al Goren elokuvan kaltaista, mikä on minusta malliesimerkki todella hyvin tehdystä valistuksesta. Jostain syystä Amerikassa tämä osataan hyvin. Homman rahoittajaksi periaatteessa kelpaa kuka hyvänsä, mutta jos tarkoituksena ei ole myydä mitään, niin harva vapaaehtoisesti rahoittaa kukkaronsa nyörejä, kun meillä ei juuri ole aiheeseen keskittyviä rikkaita säätiöitäkään -- ja yritysten puhdas hyväntekeväisyys on vieläpä rajatapaus verotuksen ja pörssin kannalta, sillä yrityksen lakisääteinen tehtävä (ja olemassaolon oikeutus) on tehdä voittoa ja kaiken mitä yritys tekee tulee tavalla tai toisella tähdätä siihen. Siispä valtion tai muun julkishallinnon rahoituspanosta tarvittaisiin, eli vastuu kuuluu viime kädessä eduskunnalle ja/tai kunnallishallinnon päättäjille.

Eli jos summataan, niin valistus yleisesti kuuluisi yhteiskunnan hoidettavaksi, mutta se pitäisi hoitaa paremmin kuin aiemmin (joko Al Gore -tyyliin tai markkinoinnin keinoja käyttäen), ja julkisen liikenteen "tuotemarkkinointi" kuuluisi palvelun järjestävälle taholle (kaupunkien joukkoliikenteen tilaajayksiköt, esimerkiksi), mutta ennen kuin tällaisessa tuotemarkkinoinnissa on järkeä, pitää itse palvelutuote olla kunnolla tuotteistettu ja laitettu pohjia myöten kuntoon. Ja sen jälkeen sitä pitää ryhtyä markkinoimaan ammattimaisin ottein eikä sillä harrastajaotteella, jota nykyään paljon näkee.

----------


## vompatti

Alankomaat markkinoi pyöräilyä videon muodossa. Kyseinen video on levinnyt myös YouTubeen. Ehkä Sveitsi voisi markkinoida joukkoliikennettä? Kenelle se markkinointi ja valistus sitten suunnattaisiin? Kaavoittajille vai käyttäjille?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kenelle se markkinointi ja valistus sitten suunnattaisiin? Kaavoittajille vai käyttäjille?


Hyvä kysymys. Ensimmäinen reaktio on tietysti, että käyttäjille. Mutta sitä ennen pitää olla mitä käyttää (eli joukkoliikenteen on oltava realistinen vaihtoehto). Siispä pitää vaikuttaa myös kaavoittajaan. Meidän systeemissä tietysti oletetaan, että kaavoittajalla on kaikki viisaus, ja jos ei ole niin sitten se on suuri haaste. Toisaalta demokraattisessa yhteiskunnassa kaikki on kiinni päättäjistä (joille tosin esitykset valmistellaan virkatyönä), joten valtuutettuihin ja kansanedustajiin pitäisi kohdistaa valistusta / markkinointia.

Helpointa olisi jos jollakin taholla olisi tarjota selkeä konseptuaalinen paketti, että kun ostat meiltä tätä ja sitä ja vielä vähän tuota, niin sitten homma on hoidettu. Mutta kun tällaista ei ole: joukkoliikenne rakennetaan aina kunkin kaupungin tarpeisiin räätälintyönä.

Ehkä käytännössä pitäisi lähteä siitä, että vaikutetaan yleiseen asenneilmastoon, joka sitten kanavoituu politiikkaan ja virkavalmisteluun oikeina vaihtoehtoina, jotka valitaan ja sen jälkeen opetetaan (positiivisella markkinoinnillisella otteella) kansalaiset laajemmin käyttämään tarjottua palvelua. Mutta kuka on liikkeelle paneva voima? Joko ei kukaan tai sitten kaikki meistä. Varmaankin. Eli siitä vain kirjoittelemaan yleisönosastoon. Vai onko parempia ajatuksia tai kanavia saada mielipiteitä julki?  :Very Happy:  Anterolla voisi poliittisen kokemuksensa puolesta olla paremmin näkemystä tästä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Viikonloppuna eräs kaverini esitti hyvän vertauksen ilmaiselle tienkäytölle: vanhat kylien yhteiskäyttömaat. Sellaisia oli aikanaan kylissä kaikkien käytössä, mutta koska niiden käyttö oli vapaata, ne ryöstöviljeltiin pilalle. Samalla tavallahan maantiet "ryöstöviljellään", kun niitä autoillaan niin paljon, että liikenne tukkiutuu. Ja samalla tavalla se haittaa lopulta kaikkia käyttäjiä. (En itse tiedä näistä mainituista yhteiskäyttömaista mitään, joten joku historiaa paremmin tunteva voisi valistaa niistä enemmän.)

Kansantaloustieteen perusperiaatteitahan ovat, että kaikki resurssit ovat niukkoja. Onkin jännittävää, ettei sitä vieläkään ymmärretä soveltaa teihin ja liikenteeseen. Ruuhka vain kertoo, että tien käyttöhinta on liian pieni, ja säätely ei toimi. Kaikkialla muuallakin kysynnän ja tarjonnan periaatteita sovelletaan, mutta jostain syystä autoilusta on tullut sosiaalidemokraattisen ideologian kivijalka, ja jonka tulisi olla vapaata ja kaikkien käytössä. Niukkojen resurssien ryöstöviljelyä ilmiselvästi.

Sitä ongelmaa, että rikkailla on aina varaa tehdä mitä lystäävät, ei tulla poistamaan ikinä. Liikennemäärien säätely tiemaksuin vain säätelisi sitä niin, että vähän köyhemmistä teitä käyttäisivät vain ne, joilla siihen on oikeasti tarvetta, ja nämäkin saisivat silloin rahoillensa taatun vastineen.

----------


## kemkim

> Liikennemäärien säätely tiemaksuin vain säätelisi sitä niin, että vähän köyhemmistä teitä käyttäisivät vain ne, joilla siihen on oikeasti tarvetta, ja nämäkin saisivat silloin rahoillensa taatun vastineen.


Tämähän olisi järkevää toimintaa. Tavallinen kansa käyttäisi autoa silloin, kun on oikeasti tarvetta sille ja muutoin kulkee julkisilla. Ei siinä olisi minun mielestäni mitään pahaa. Voitaisiinhan myös alkaa säännöstellä autoilua kuten sota-aikoina lihaa, sallittaisiin vain esimerkiksi 30 km autoilua viikossa. Näitä ajoja voisi säästää, jolloin voisi sitten harvemmin tehdä pidempiä reissuja tarpeen mukaan. Tarvittaessa voitaisiin vielä säätää krediittien kulumista sen mukaan, onko ruuhka-aika vai muu aika ja autoileeko kaupungissa vai maaseudulla, koska pahimmat ongelmat autoista tulevat kaupungissa ruuhka-aikaan.

----------


## teme

> Olen pohtinyt sitä, että jospa sama into ja raha pantaisiin oikeiden asioiden markkinointiin (siis moralisoimme yksilöitä vaikuttamalla heidän ajatuksiinsa siten, että ne muuttuvat puhtaamman moraalin, ei itsekkään mielihyvän mukaisiksi) kuin vaikka automainontaan, mitä me mahtaisimmekaan saada aikaiseksi.


Tätä kutsutaan uutisiksi, tai siksi mitä Hesarin sivuilla on mainosten välissä. Ja kyllä niillä on aika paljon saatu aikaiseksikin.

----------


## antti

Tässä muutamassa kirjeessä on puututtu joukkoliikenteen markkinointiin ja sen vähäisyyteen. Olen minäkin toimittanut muutaman aikatauluesitteen ja samalla pohtinut millainen olisi hyvä aikatauluesite ja muu markkinointi. Tärkeintä tietysti selvä ja yksiselitteinen informaatio, mutta jos jotenkin onnistuu säväyttämään, aina parempi. Ruotsissa Grännassa tuotetaan punavalkoraidallista polkagris -namusta, ja joskus keksittiin tuotteistaa Jönköping - Gränna -bussi "Grännapolkan" -bussiksi. Vielä hauskempaa Englannin Norfolkissa perustettiin 80-luvun alkupuolella uusia midibussilinjoja, ja että ihmiset huomaisivat, ristittiin ne Flying Bananaksi, ja matkaliput olivat Bananacardeja ja välillä vielä jaettiin banaaneja pokalle, niin huomio oli taattu. Hintaa bussialalla käytetään markkinoinnissa valitettavan vähän, yleinen mielikuva lienee ihmisillä pirun kallista, perustuupa sitten tosiasioihin tai ei. Laiva- ja lentomatkoja on jo kauan voinut varata ja maksaa netissä, miksei bussialalla tämä toimi.

----------


## teme

> Viikonloppuna eräs kaverini esitti hyvän vertauksen ilmaiselle tienkäytölle: vanhat kylien yhteiskäyttömaat.


Kts. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons jossa mm. kerrotaan että kylien yhteiskäyttömaat eivät toimineet niin kuin esimerkissä kerrotaan. Mutta joka tapauksessa rajallisen resurssin käyttöä voidaan kontrolloida hinnalla. Autoilun ollessa kyseessä tämä toimii oikeastaan paremmin suhteessa parkkipaikkoihin kuin tien käyttöön yleensä, tällä logiikalla tiestä joka ei ruuhkadu ei pitäisi periä mitään maksua. Ruuhkamaksut ovat sitten eri asia.

En tiedä miksei tämä suomalaiselle autoilijalle kelpaa, joka ikinen kerta parkkipaikkaa etsiessäni mutisen itsekseni, että miksei parkkeeraus maksa enemmän. Luultavasti kysymys on siitä että ei ymmärretä maksun olevan kollektiivinen vaikutuskeino kun se kohdistuu itseen.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kts. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons jossa mm. kerrotaan että kylien yhteiskäyttömaat eivät toimineet niin kuin esimerkissä kerrotaan.


Tuohan se oli. Vastakkainenkin esimerkki tekstistä löytyi: _tragedy of the anticommons_, jossa resurssia käytetään liian vähän. Tämähän tilanne väitetysti vallitsee rautateillä, jossa monopoliyhtiö maksimoi oman hyötynsä, mutta yhteiskunnan resurssistaan (radasta ja sen ylläpidosta) saama hyöty ei maksimoidu. Liikennepolitiikan kansantaloutta on vain niin kovin vähän tutkittu ja siitä kiinnostuttu. Täytyypä yritellä herättää TKK:n kansiksen proffaa, josko aihe nappaisi.  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> Tuohan se oli. Vastakkainenkin esimerkki tekstistä löytyi: _tragedy of the anticommons_, jossa resurssia käytetään liian vähän. Tämähän tilanne väitetysti vallitsee rautateillä, jossa monopoliyhtiö maksimoi oman hyötynsä, mutta yhteiskunnan resurssistaan (radasta ja sen ylläpidosta) saama hyöty ei maksimoidu. Liikennepolitiikan kansantaloutta on vain niin kovin vähän tutkittu ja siitä kiinnostuttu. Täytyypä yritellä herättää TKK:n kansiksen proffaa, josko aihe nappaisi.


Jos et ole lukenut, niin vilkaise Osmo Soininvaaran kirjoitus aiheesta Rautateiden hinnoittelu http://www.soininvaara.fi/Kolumnit_S...K_19_2005.html

----------


## Elmo Allen

Aihetta tutkiessa löytyi lisää mielenkiintoista luettavaa:

Pari Wikipediasta:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Downs-Thomson_paradox
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lewis-Mogridge_Position

Nämä yrittävät selittää sitä, miten tieverkon tarjonnan lisääminen kasvattaa myös kysyntää, ja sitä, miten myös tieverkon nopeus riippuu joukkoliikenteen nopeudesta. Alkuperäiset lähteet ovat seuraavat:

Downs, Anthony, Stuck in Traffic: Coping with Peak-Hour Traffic Congestion, The Brookings Institution: Washington, DC. 1992. ISBN 0-8157-1923-X

Mogridge, Martin J.H. Travel in towns: jam yesterday, jam today and jam tomorrow? Macmillan Press, London, 1990. ISBN 0-333-53204-X

Edellinen löytyy TKK:n kirjastosta. Jälkimmäisen painos on loppunut, eikä sitä löytynyt muidenkaan yliopistojen kirjastoista. KTH:n kirjastosta löytyisi.

Löysin myös laajan brittitutkimuksen samasta asiasta, eli SACTRAn:
http://www.dft.gov.uk/pgr/economics/sactra/

Nyt kun vielä löytäisi aikaa lukea koko 256-sivuisen tutkimuksen läpi. Onneksi sivuilla on lyhennelmäkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Faktaa on kuitenkin se, että tuossa ajassa autoliikenteeltä on kerätty veroina myös mittava summa rahaa, kun taas joukkoliikennettä on jouduttu tukemaan koska se ei ole itsenäisesti kannattavaa. Jossain toisessa ketjussa näin maininnan siitä, että meillä joukkoliikenteen tukiprosentti on alhainen ja että sitä pitäisi lisätä.


Mielestäni valtiovalta tukee työmatka-autoiluakin pitkillä etäisyyksilä, jos ottaa huomioon työmatkavähennyskäytännön ja dieselpolttonesteen verot, työsuhdeautot ym. 

Sillä on varmaan haluttu mahdollistaa työvoiman liikkuvuutta ruuhka-suomen ulkopuolella, mutta etelän suurten kaupunkien lähiseuduilla nämä tukimuodot johtavat vain "nurmijärveläistymiseen", kun ennemmin pitäisi tehokkaammalla kaavoittamisella pakkokeinojakaan kaihtamatta mahdollistaa että jokainen joka haluaa asua "oieassa" kaupungissa, pääsisi kohtuullisin kustannuksin asumaan kunnollisessa ja perhen kokoon suhteutettuna riittävän isossa asunnossa. 




> Keskustatunnelin ja sen oheen tulevien yleisten pysäköintiluolien rahoitusta varten voitaisiin hyvin ryhtyä keräämään tietullia. Harmittavasti minä en luota poliittisiin päättäjiin niin paljoa, että uskoisin tietulleilla kerätyn rahan oikeasti päätyvän keskustatunnelin rakentamiseen liito-oravien paskantonkimisen sijasta...


Minun puolestani keskustatunneli voidaan rakentaa, kunhan siihen ei käytetä kaupungin rahaa, vaan autonkäyttäjiltä tietullien muodossa kerättyä ja mahdollisesti valtion rahaa, jos hanke on ns valtakunnallisesti tärkeä. 




> Kansantaloustieteen perusperiaatteitahan ovat, että kaikki resurssit ovat niukkoja. Onkin jännittävää, ettei sitä vieläkään ymmärretä soveltaa teihin ja liikenteeseen. Ruuhka vain kertoo, että tien käyttöhinta on liian pieni, ja säätely ei toimi. Kaikkialla muuallakin kysynnän ja tarjonnan periaatteita sovelletaan, mutta jostain syystä autoilusta on tullut sosiaalidemokraattisen ideologian kivijalka, ja jonka tulisi olla vapaata ja kaikkien käytössä. Niukkojen resurssien ryöstöviljelyä ilmiselvästi.


Nythän on tilanne sellainen että kasvukeskuksissa asunnot ovat niukkuushyödyke joka rassaa yksityistalouksia eniten, ja sitä kompensoidaan sitten muuttamalla keskuksien ulkopuolelle etä joutuu kulkemaan pitkiä matkoja töihin, ja ykkösvaihtoehto on auto, jos sellainen sattuu olemaan käsillä.




> Asukasillassa asukkaat oikeastaan riitelivät keskenään siitä, kenen pihan edestä ja lasten kauhuksi alueen autoliikenne johdetaan. Tämän jälkeen pidin puheenvuoron, jossa yritin valottaa juuri sitä absurdiutta, johon Teme minusta juttunsa lopetti. Eli on mahdotonta perustaa liikkuminen autoiluun niin, ettei siitä olisi kenellekään mitään haittaa. Kehotin asukkaita siksi pyrkimään autottomaan elämäntapaan, vaikka myönsin senkin olevan vaikeata siksi, että meillä ei ole kaupungissa tarpeeksi toimiva joukkoliikenne eikä laajalle levittyvä palveluverkosto.


No, kerro myös miten asukkaaat kommentoivat puheenvuorosi? Vai onko painokelvotonta?  :Very Happy: 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli siitä vain kirjoittelemaan yleisönosastoon. Vai onko parempia ajatuksia tai kanavia saada mielipiteitä julki?  Anterolla voisi poliittisen kokemuksensa puolesta olla paremmin näkemystä tästä?


Minä lähdin lopulta politiikkaan, koska minusta kansalaisaktivistina vaikuttaminen oli liian hidasta ja liian työlästä. Poliitikot kyllä kuuntelevat kansaa, ja jos onnistuu kääntämään kansan mielipiteen, niin se vaikuttaa. Mutta yksittäinen kansalainen on kovin heikko mielipidemuokkaajana kun esim. lehdistö tai mediaa käyttävä poliittinen taho onnistuu mielipiteen muokkauksessa paljon tehokkaammin. Samoin liike-elämä markkinointirahallaan.

Kansalaisaktivismi pystyy herättämään keskustelua asioista, joista muut eivät keskustele. Jos herätetään keskustelu ja kansa alkaa olla jollain kannalla, se vaikuttaa myös päättäjiin. Poliitikko haluaa tulla valituksi, ja se ei onnistu, jos on ihan eri mieltä kuin kansa.

Eli kyllä yleisönosastoja kannattaa pommittaa. Mutta kannattaa vaikuttaa myös muilla tavoin. Kuten olemalla yhteydessä "ehdokkaaseensa" tai puolueeseen, jota on vaaleissa tukenut. Ja kannattaa myös olla yhteydessä asioita hoitaviin virkamiehiin. Ja kannattaa osallistua osallistumiseen. Siis siihen lain vaatimaan tilaisuuteen, kun esitellään hankkeita ja pyydetään niistä kansalaisilta mielipiteitä.

Mutta jos ei tee mitään, on myös turha valittaa, ettei asiat ole kuten itse tahtoisi. Sillä eihän tahtoa edes kukaan voi tietää, jos tahto ei missän näy.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> No, kerro myös miten asukkaaat kommentoivat puheenvuorosi? Vai onko painokelvotonta?


Hiljaisuudella.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa Espoon ympäristökeskuksen tutkimuksesta:




> *Enemmistö espoolaisista valmiita vähentämään työmatka-autoilua*
> 
> Espoolaisten mielestä liikenne ja sen kasvu heikentävät merkittävästi lähiympäristön tilaa. - - Parhaana keinona vähentää yksityisautoilua pidetään julkisen liikenteen parantamista. Espoolaisista työmatkailijoista noin 80 prosenttia ja vapaa-ajan matkailijoista 60 prosenttia olisi valmis vähentämään yksityisautoilua.


http://www.hs.fi/artikkeli/1135229349877

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin Sanomat kirjoittaa Espoon ympäristökeskuksen tutkimuksesta:
> http://www.hs.fi/artikkeli/1135229349877


Mutta kun seuraa aiheesta käytävää keskustelua Hesarin keskustelupalstalla, saa aivan toisen käsityksen espoolaisten halukkuudesta vähentää autoilua.

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mutta kun seuraa aiheesta käytävää keskustelua Hesarin keskustelupalstalla, saa aivan toisen käsityksen espoolaisten halukkuudesta vähentää autoilua.




Aiheesta on Hesarin keskustelupalstalla muutakin perin outoa. Kuten se, että jotkut puolustavat autoiluaan sillä, että Kiinassa ja USA:ssakin autoillaan, ja että sieltä tulee enemmän saastetta. Onko autoissa sitten niin hyvät ilmansuodattimet, etteivät nämä huomaa samaa kuin minä tässä viime vuosina olen huomannut? Vai eivätkö he ymmärrä, että tässä on muustakin kyse kuin kasvihuoneilmiöstä?

----------

